# "Peg's Place" - the Adventures & Misadventures of all the buns here



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2008)

I've decided to go ahead and combine my blog(s) together so that maybe I will write in them more often ( ha ha ha - oh well) and it will be easier to keep them together.

Here are my older blogs (some of them) ...

Lionhead Lounge: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31579&forum_id=6

Zeus and his does:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32883&forum_id=6

Ori (whose name will be added up above once we have him!):
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38192&forum_id=6

Gracie's Beautiful Babies: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36963&forum_id=6

Tio's Tales:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36286&forum_id=6

California Dreamin:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34796&forum_id=6

WOW...and of course - even though its now closed - for those who don't know - or want to remember about him...the blog that started it all (the blogging) for me..

Tiny's & Puck's Tall Texan Tales (& Tails):
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11397&forum_id=28


[line]
As I posted last night - Isenstar is not eating right now. Well - she did eat the banana baby food/pumpkin I got in her - then she ate a cheerio - threw another cheerio at me (very deliberately) and then later munched on a bit of banana. Today she's a total grump - she won't eat the banana I gave her today - when I give her supper tonight if she doesn't eat it - then yes, I will force feed her a bit again.

Y'all may remember I was also talking about Minnie Pearl - the doe from Hades or Hell. Remember how vicious she always was - and how I was afraid of her?

Well - the bad news is her head tilt has made her start to roll again a bit - the good news is - last night she slept in my arms for about 4 hours. I'm not sure exact how long she slept there because when I woke up around 4 am she was wandering around down by my feet....but she snuggled into me when I went to bed and just tooth purred for about half an hour while I petted her.

Now mind you - when I pick her up - she still freaks out a bit. 

But I'm in shock. I didn't lose my ear - I didn't get bit on the shoulder - she didn't even pee on the towel, etc. 

In fact, Art said she didn't even bother him while he slept...and I don't think my sleeping mask for my cpap machine bothered her either (nothing quite like sleeping with Darth Mommy to scare a bunny).

Yesterday (I think it was yesterday) I took some pictures of Zeus and his girls. I need to get them uploaded to my machine and put them in here. Zeus is his normal handsome self. He shocked me though- he let me reach down and pet him. 

Has someone been putting "be nice to mommy pills" in our water system? What is it with the rabbits? Its like suddenly someone pushed their affection button and they are letting me pay more attention to them.

Oh - I have to share about Dallas and Austin. I think I'm in love with these two Cali boys....

For those who may not know - I originally started out rescuing two Calis - we named them George and Gracie and they are brother/sister. Then this spring Gabby was in the feed store - and I rescued her too. 

July 4th - George and Gabby went to Zin's place (GoingBacktoCali) for her breeding program. This was to help Zin we hoped - but also to help us - since our a/c had gone out - so by moving some rabbits out of the office - other rabbits were able to move from the hot garage into air conditioning and not have issues with heat stroke, etc.

Well - I suspect Zin has fallen in love w/ both of them - I know she loves Gabby and George - bless his heart - turns out to have molar spurs. What better place to live - than with a vet.

So George and Gabby are staying with Zin.

Gracie (who broke into George's cage - got pregnant and had babies) is staying here. So are her babies...the boys are Dallas and Austin and the girls are Augusta (who is the largest girl), Madison & Mercedes. All of the Calis are named for towns here in Texas.

So back to Dallas and Austin. Have you seen Meerkat Manor at all - how the meerkats will stand up on their hind legs and look around? 

I swear that Dallas and Austin are part meerkat. Honest. Everytime they hear a noise (or want to hear a noise?) they do that. At suppertime- they practically stand up and do that to beg for their supper. 

These two guys just make me laugh. Plus they love to flirt....

The girls are so cute too. Frequently they are together as a trio...sometimes only two of them will be together. They have an "L" shaped pen...and one of them (I'm not sure who) likes to do the Bunny 500 sometimes - and the other morning she ran smack into the end of the pen. She sort of shook her head -looked at me as I laughed...and took off running again.

I forget - did I talk about Audrey this week too? She's been a little pest for a couple of days - she's one of my lionhead does. But yesterday and today - she's been a sweetheart. Sorta scary...what is she planning now? Know what I mean? The really scary part is that Bandita - who is normally well behaved - has been investigating things and I think she's gonna take a turn at being the "office hellion".

Oh well - all I can say is these guys and gals add so much love, laughter and even heartbreak to my life. They've taught me so much about myself - about learning to let go and take risks (in spite of the fear of losing them or suffering pain). 

I hope you enjoy this new blog. I don't know that I'll write in it every day - I may try to write in it a few times per week. I'm hoping to take photos at least 2-3 times per week and post them here.

And with that - I'm off here to watch the last four episodes of season one of Chicago Hope on hulu.com. I sure wish I could find that show on dvd....I've seen a few episodes on tv in the past - but I'd really like to watch the whole series from the beginning to the ending. 

Hopefully pictures soon - even of Miss Minnie Pearl - my snugglebunny...what a shocker.

oh - and as a PS - I forgot to make the bed this morning - so Miss Bea left me "presents" right under my pillow. I think she gets really unhappy when I sleep with another bunny in my arms - even though SHE doesn't want to sleep in my arms. I need to take more pictures of her soon too...


----------



## swanlake (Sep 25, 2008)

lol on the cali girl running into the pen! once when we were trying to corall shadow in our sunroom, we shut the glass door and she went to leave the room and BAM, she ran smack into the door!

i am glad to hear that everyone is doing well.

oh, my foster quetip does the meerkat thingie too, cracks me up


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 26, 2008)

I enjoyed reading this!!!

George is good...bit of head tilt..and eye clicking.. but we've got that undercontrol..

First bun I had since forever with head tilt..

Post some pics dangit!!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

While the pictures of Zeus and the girls upload onto photobucket....here is something to keep y'all happy...some current pictures and some older ones for comparision...

Look at how big my girls have gotten! The one w/ the big butt (on the right in the top picture) is Augusta. The other two - I have to figure out who is Madison and who is Mercedes....







Probably 90% of the time - the girls are cuddled together like this. The only time they're not is when one of the girls is sitting off by herself staring into space (I swear she's thinking about mischief somehow..) or when one of them is doing the bunny 500. Otherwise...they're usually all three like this...





I don't remember if I ever shared this video or not - I thought it was hilarious...



Look at how small they WERE...
















No pics of Dallas and Austin (yet).....but Austin is becoming my favorite (I think) - although Dallas WAS sorta my favorite of the two. But Austin is coming out of his shell more now and being a goof...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone who is familiar with the original Star Trek series - may remember an episode called "Mudd's Women" - sometimes I watch Tibba with Zeus and remember that episode (hazily) - about how the women bossed Mudd around at the end of the show. It makes me want to say that Zeus' name is Mudd..

Then there was an episode of Babylon 5 where one of the main characters - Lando - was going to get to divorce all of his wives but one as a "gift" from the Emperor for a special occassion. Some of his wives tried to "please him" and were sweet as honey. (One of them tried to kill him). 

But one woman - continued to be her normal harranguing (sp?) self. She wasn't going to change for him...and of course - she is the one he wound up choosing to keep - because with her - he always knew where he stood.

Tibba reminds me of that woman (I was going to say "that doe"). Bossy...ornery...feisty. Zeus wants to look at another doe? Not hardly...

So everytime I blog about Zeus - I almost want to title it "Zeus' Women" or "The One He Wished Would Get Away" or something - except for the fact he seems to love her so much. 

HOW can he love such a difficult doe? Then again - Tiny loved Miss Bea dearly...and she was certainly difficult. 

Must be a flemish thing...wait...I can be difficult...does that mean Art is part flemish too?

Anyway...enough rambling...


Leona very much disapproves of the camera and the flashes





Zeus says "this camera turns my eyes red"





A pretty decent pose...not the best - but oh well....





Leona insisted on a better picture if she had to be in this post..





Splash was willing to take time to pose...





But she wasn't sure what was her best side or if she should look directly into the camera...





I don't know why I like this one so darn much - I guess cause its a different perspective as I'm looking down at the bunnies as they're almost by my feet. Splash is hoping to steal some time with Zeus (or his banana - not sure which)





Splash wants to talk to Zeus about Tibba's treatment of her





Zeus has to think about it...





In the end...Tibba wins out...





and Leona STILL disapproves...so leave her alone so she can have the banana peel...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

And before I head to bed - a couple of short updates...

Isenstar is eating some hay and she ate the cheerioes that were in her supper (just a couple) and some of her pellets too. I've marked her water bottle to make sure she's still drinking ok. She got her Pen G shot tonight and was not happy with me at all...but it is to keep her from getting sick since she got mites way down in her ear and then had an infection going....

Miss Minnie is most definitely becoming a snuggle bunny. She got her shot and then slept on the bed with Robin & I there treating other bunnies. She gave me tooth purrs and only got upset when I put her back in her pen. I'm seriously considering holding her again tonight in my arms when I go to sleep....we shall see.

Sir Wedge is not doing overly great....when we're around. But when he thinks we're not there - he is continuing to sit up and groom himself. He had almost 1/2 jar of baby food tonight (he has to put some weight on) and he dug into his pellets at supper time like he was really excited about eating. Since he still rolls sometimes - he's sleeping in a basket/box tonight in his pen. Now let's hope that Hepburn and Hefty will let him sleep....

Some of you may remember me talking about Harry - my "stud muffin" bunny when I first started breeding. He's been really really depressed - even though he was in a nice big cage...so I moved him into a smaller cage in the office - but on the floor where he can see the girls. (He also has a lock on his door so they can't open it). It seems to have really helped him....he's much less depressed.

Oh - and for those who rememgber Ziggy -he's moved into Robin's room. Half of the time Hope has free roam of her room - with Ziggy in a cage - and half the time Ziggy has free roam with Hope in the cage. Today was Hope's first day in the cage....can anyone guess how he felt about it?

I guess that's pretty much it on life here today....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I like Leona. Could it be possible to see my Ziggy?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I like Leona. Could it be possible to see my Ziggy?



Oh my....yes....of course.

If I don't get pictures of him today - I'll try to do it this weekend. He's um...really special.

He is extremely friendly and loves to be petted when he's getting his supper. I think he's one that is like, "Supper? Nice...but can I get pets please???"

Robin was telling me that of all the rabbits she feeds - he's her favorite...which really says a lot. She had Hope in her room (that's a long story but it wasn't so much by her choice) but she wanted to move Ziggy in for a while and we finally figured out a plan to do so.

So I'll definitely get pics of Ziggy....

By the way Ali - there really and truly is no sign that he once had head tilt for a few days - unless maybe he's really tired or something. But I was looking at him the other day and he looks totally normal!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I really wish things were different and he could be here. But him being with you atleast I see him.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2008)

For Ali...
































He was VERY VERY grumpy and would not work with me on photos at all - he'd been locked up so that Hope could have playtime in the bedroom and while he was happy to be out of the cage - he didn't want to be anywhere close to us if it meant he could be caught..

I'm off to go read another book and snuggle with Minnie...yep..that's right. She laid on the bed with me earlier for about an hour while I read a book - I was rubbing her ears and she fell asleep next to me...

If you'd told me even 2 months ago that she would turn out to be a snuggler -I'd have died laughing...now? I love snuggling next to her. (I didn't have her sleep in my arms last night and a couple of times I looked down to her pen to see her staring up at me...I felt so bad).


----------



## swanlake (Sep 26, 2008)

for the cali girls, you should name the one that likes to do bunny 500's mercades. ya know cause of the car. yea i am lame.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I love Ziggy.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I love Ziggy.


Well - apparently - so does Hope.

Robin had been locking one up in the cage and letting the other one run free in her room...the plan was to do that for a couple of weeks and then try to bond them.

Today was Ziggy's turn to be out of the cage...only Hope got out. The two had a major humping session on Robin's bed....and then...they stopped humping (Robin talked as though they got tired) and they've been together ever since.

Every once in a while one of them thinks about humping the other - you can sorta see it in the way they look, etc. Then...they might hump for a bit (I think) but usually they decide not to.

The idea was to get these two bonded and then bring in Barry and let him become part of a trio. He's some sort of a mini-rex mix we rescued from the feed store when he had eye problems. Robin really loves Ziggy and Barry (although she likes Hope too).

So I guess that the news for now is that - it appears as though Ziggy and Hope are bonded. Yep - two guys. 

Of course - that is as long as there is no doe around..

I'll try to do pictures later this weekend or sometime next week.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2008)

Its been a fairly good weekend so far - not really much news with the bunnies (well - there is - but there isn't).

Minnie and I snuggled a bit earlier. I think I did more snuggling than she did.....but oh well. She slept with us for a few hours last night- mainly 'cause I fell asleep petting her. 

Ziggy and Hope are getting along just fine from what Robin has shared. They like to hang out together and there doesn't seem to be any fighting. I'm still in a bit of shock.

Tomorrow I get to call the vet 70+ miles away and schedule a spay for Faith (bunny). We had a kitty named Faith but we don't have her anymore...we're not sure if she ran away or got hit by a car or what. 

Anyway - I went to bed last night around midnight and when I came into the office this morning at 10 am - I found Faith in Dallas' NIC pen. I was furious- and in tears too. As y'all probably know - she's a lionhead - he's a Californian. This is NOT good at all.

I'm going to call the vet tomorrow to see about scheduling a spay next week when I have to go to that town anyway. Art will have to take a day off so we can spend the day there and bring her home without making two trips in one day. My understanding is that we can go a week and get her XRayed to make sure she took or not and then do the spay if she took. 

Or I may just go ahead and get her spayed...I'm not sure. I really hadn't planned on spaying her - at least not right away (I have other does that would be higher priority) and I'm scared a lot about this because while I've had bucks neutered - I've never had a doe spayed.

Robin and I locked down the cage tops now so she can't get in....and I just turned around to look at her and I think I know how she did it- it looks like she was about to CLIMB the NIC bars to get into Gracie's cage. She's been in Gracie's cage a time or two before...now I know how she manages it. 

ARG.

By the way -she is such a cutie - Hope is her brother and Leona (from the garage) is her sister. They were my last litter that we had born here..

Anyway - that is life here. Some stuff is good - some stuff is bad. But at least we'll be able to get things "fixed".

We are talking about moving the Cali boys if need be - we do have other options - but I think that we have figured out how she got in and we now have it fixed so she can't do that anymore. We really tried messing with the cages to see if a doe could get in.

Oh - and as I type this - she's sitting by Austin's cage and trying to flirt with him through the bars...


----------



## Spring (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Silly girl! :shock:

What is it with the bunnies lately? haha! Hope she'll be ok. If it was me personally, I'd feel more comfortable getting her spayed early on just to ease my mind. It really isn't that bad, I had a double wammy when I got my two girls done at once, and it's more of the nervousness before, the healing process is the easy part!

Keep us updated!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok your bunnies are just to smart. I have the feeling you might want to start neutering those cali boys just in case.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Part of the decision is based on the fact that I don't think she took. She had a 10 hour period in which they could have bred. When I picked her up and checked her - she was not swollen - she was not red in her privates - and there was no evidence of sperm or even dampness in the area. 

In addition - I need to drive 70 miles to a vet who will do spays. I have to go there next week anyway - waiting a week gives us time to see if she needs to be spayed and hopefully sparing us the money if she doesn't need to be spayed. (This wasn't the best time for us for this to happen as I used the emergency fund for a different emergency that came up - with the car). 

So to keep from driving all that way both this week - and next week - for work - I'm going to try and combine them in one trip.

I spoke to a couple of other breeders about this too - about how she looked - the time period in which they would've been together (at most) and pretty much everyone thinks she'd have looked swollen and her privates would have been darker.

So I'm thinking she did her climbing thing - fell in - and they groomed each other and were just friendly vs. breeding. In addition, at 4 months old - it is possible Dallas only shoots blanks right now...

However, if she is pregnant - I will be doing the responsible thing and getting her neutered because her life is in danger from being with a Cali buck....


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok your bunnies are just to smart. I have the feeling you might want to start neutering those cali boys just in case.


Yeah - that may have to happen....I am thinking about moving them out of NIC pens (which really were sturdiliy built) and into the big cages in the rabbitry...but that way I wouldn't see them as much.

I don't like that idea.

Gotta go - Art just called me and said, 'Do you have something for that big white rabbit in the garage? He's standing up at the door looking around for something..."

Art knows Zeus' name....he just likes to call him "that big white rabbit"....wonder what he'll do when Ori gets here...call him "Big white rabbit #1"?

So I'm off to hand out banana....boy - Zeus sure has me well trained.

Oh - and it isn't that the Cali boys are all that bright - its that the Lionhead girls are too darn smart.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

I was missing Tiny a lot this morning - and seeing these pictures and remembering those early days with my bunnies..just made me smile.

So I thought maybe they'd make y'all smile too..


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I love those pictures. 

When and if you neuter the boys they could be in the room with no risk. Also what do you give those bunnies that they are so smart???


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea why some of these bunnies are so smart - I wish they weren't quite so smart sometimes.

I didn't want to bump Tiny's RB thread - but I'm just having a really rough day today and missing him a lot. Whenever I'm not feeling the best physically - I find myself wishing he was here to snuggle with. Some days I'm ok - others - not so good. 

I think I'm going to go and play with some bunnies or something or snuggle with Minnie while I read some more of my book. Yeah..that's a good idea - snuggle with the former "Doe from Hades" while I read...and trust her to not give me another ear piercing. 

Last night she was almost back to her old angry nature...I think it was because I didn't snuggle with her for like 36 hours and she was upset. I don't know...I'm probably being crazy. But there are so many buns that need my time and attention and I'm going to have to be doing a lot of grooming now 'cause they're starting to shed now that our temps are in the 80's (86 an hour ago) vs. 100 and above.

Oh - Isenstar is eating again..mostly. She's not eating quite as much as usual - but she will scarf up her craisins if I put some out....

...which reminds me - I promised Audrey craisins if she kept the girls out of the boys' pens while I was gone...I better pay up on that. Audrey "rules" the office and Miss Bea rules the bedroom and Tibba rules the garage. 

...which reminds me- Miss Bea came up on the bed this morning for pets. She doesn't do that often - but when she does - it is so nice!

Oh well - off to snuggle with a bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 29, 2008)

Peg, I'm really pleased that you combined your blogs. I have just caught up on them and enjoyed it very much. I was just wondering the other day when you would be getting Ori - he sounds such a character, I think you're going to have your hands full there 

I know what you mean about wanting to snuggle Tiny when you are having a bad day - I feel like that about Pernod 

Jan


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 29, 2008)

Peg was suppossed to be getting Ori next weekend I think..

But with the Fair getting scrapped and the work we're all scrambling to do to put on a relief show, it looks like Lisa and I will be leaving before dawn one day during the week, letting Squidz take the runts to school.. and making a day trip down to see Peg..

Ori needs to go.. I was just telling her last night on the phone how the Fed Ex lady tried her darndest to get Squidz to give her *the beautiful pretty white bunny*

Ori was relaxing on the front porch while we cleaned from the storm.. she arrived to deliver some meds.. and Ori marched on over to her to love her shoes..she was totally enchanted with him, and he even let her pick him up and he head butted her..

Peg is going to love him.. will make days she's missing Tiny a bit easier to deal with I think..

Z


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG - he sounds so sweet. I am suprised the Fed Ex lady didn't stick him in a box and mail him to herself 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OMG - he sounds so sweet. I am suprised the Fed Ex lady didn't stick him in a box and mail him to herself
> 
> Jan


Actually - he probably would've been happy to ride along in the truck as her companion....of course - he might of been checking all the boxes for craisins and such..


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Well - I took a nap this afternoon and then was reading when Zin called...and she had the sad news that Gabby passed away. Rusty did a necropsy and there were tumors in her uterus. I'm sure there were probably no signs of any problems - as Rusty is a vet and I consider Zin a "rabbit whisperer" as she's so sensitive to the bunnies.

I don't think its hit me yet - it started to hit me when I did her Rainbow Bridge thread and I was trying to figure out what pictures to share...

...but in my heart - she had become Zin's because I knew Zin loved her and I knew Gabby was happy at Zin's.

So RIP dear Gabby - talk up a storm to Tiny and all the others....and know that while you're gone - you're not forgotten. By the way sweetie - New Hope is a great snuggler and he loves the girls....







I think that photo is from the day I got her..


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow....Gabby's death is hitting me harder than I thought...I think its cause I started to look through my pictures and realized how few I had of her.

These pictures though are ones that make me smile - yeah - they're old. Yeah - they're of Tiny. 

But I can look at them now and only tear up - versus bawl like a baby...

"This is serve yourself...right?" (actually - this was the "topper" I put on their regular food - about 1 tsp over their normal food)





"I told you GingerSpice....its time we move in together." "But Tiny - did we have to pick MY cage? Yours is so much bigger.."





"I don't care if those hormones have hit - you're NOT fighting while I'm around."





"I can haz potato chipz...."


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok - so I have to add some "Zeusy" pictures...

With election day coming...





He's even willing to cross the borders with other species to get things done:





He plans to keep his VP closeby but still be the boss..





He really has tried to do fundraising for his campaign ads:





But his former mate would not share what she found:





However - for some reason - he seems to be ducking the reporters - here is what he was seen doing when a reporter questioned his "A carrot in every food bowl" promise:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok - I HAVE to put some Ori pictures even if they're old Ori pictures.

I look at them and want to break out into song of "Some day my Prince will come..."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2008)

Ohhhhh My ZEUSY!!! he's so adorable!

and POOR GRACIE! I just watched the video of the babies eating LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really missing Tiny so much - so for now - I'm changing my signature picture - but I want a place to store the old one.

Old:





New:





This is just for my reference...I'd like to save my various signatures here as I change them...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2008)

Testing my new signature..






smaller version..


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I just have to share about Lambykins....dear sweet Lambykins. She has started something new - now when I leave the room - she heads for MY chair at the desk and sits there until I come back. Then I have to PICK HER UP and move her...she won't get down unless I make her move.

Oh well....


----------



## swanlake (Oct 3, 2008)

aww how adorable!! somebunny love you peg!:hearts


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so excited that I just HAVE to share this...

I mentioned in my old blog I think - Wedge had an abcess under his jaw - it was not attached to his jaw and would move around. It was...pea size - I think smaller really.

I was checking him over today - he's been getting the Pen G shots - and it is almost all gone!!! I'm so psyched. I think it will be gone in a couple of days for sure - the only reason I could feel it is that I was looking for it and not willing to give up on looking for it till I was convinced it was gone. But it is teeny tiny now....

Oh - I think I've shared all this - but Isenstar is eating again - and Minnie has her grumpy days..but she's been snuggling with me this evening and she will be at the end of the bed - see me - and come running up to snuggle next to my shoulder where she'll lay with her eyes closed and almost a sigh of contentment while I give her ear rubs.

Then she'll back away and look at me and I'll be like, "don't bite me baby..". I can still see the aggression and wildness in her eyes at times. 

Anyway - that's it for now - I mainly had to share about Wedge.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

Well...here are some photos of Miss Lambykins who is clearly put out at me 'cause I'm sitting in HER chair - so she has to take the next best higher than the floor padded sitting spot....(my purse that the girls ruined - which is in the trash).











I wish the photos came out better - but oh well....

One of these days I expect I'll come in to find the girls have moved my chair to a NIC pen or something...


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, Lambykins just have to have the smuggest look on her face that she is sitting in *your* chair on *your* purse 

Great news about Wedge. Hopefully the Pen-G shots have done the trick 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in the process of uploading photos - I took videos and pictures of Wedge, Miss Minnie and Jenny - someone most of you might not know about or remember....

Should be interesting..


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

One day in July 2005, Eric & I went to the old feed store. It was hot and humid....and there were two rabbits there that Eric & I both worried about...we didn't think they'd make it through the day. Mind you - here where we live - it can get to over 110 degrees -and be humid - and the feed store was in a metal building.

We didn't know what these two bunnies were - but we thought *maybe* they were flemish. (We were wrong). 

So we bought them - in order to save their lives. Eric told me that if I didn't do it - I'd always regret it and wonder about them....and he was SO right.

Here is Jenny the day we bought them.











Jenny and her sister





Jenny as she got older






I let a gal in the Houston area adopt Jean...(we took them to a show in Seguin to see if we could rehome them later that year if I remember right)....then realized - I just couldn't let Jenny go. So she still lives with us.

Jenny bred w/ Puck (I didn't have a lop doe at the time and we had requests for lops) and we got Puckenny...along with some others. 

Jenny and Puck had a special relationship -they really seemed to care about each other. He would be playing in the living room and he'd run for about 20 minutes - and then he'd go lay down by her cage (which was floor level) and nuzzle her through the bars.

When he first came down with Wry neck - he collapsed by her cage....and she tried desperately to get out and be with him.

Later on - as he was starting to get better - but getting discouraged so easily - we decided to allow Jenny to live with him in our bedroom. She snuggled in his box with him and stayed with him for well over a month. When he was discouraged - she'd be by his side grooming him. I honestly believe she gave him the will to live on....and I told Art that if it meant he got healthy and she got pregnant - it was well worth the risk.

One day she growled at me....so I caged her. Sure enough... about 2 1/2 weeks later - along came the babies. She was so proud of them - and Puck was now healthy enough to run around her cage again and nuzzle with her through the bars.

The babies have long since been adopted....(Amy may remember Jenson)...Puckenny shocked us by passing away suddenly a few months ago . She looked like her daddy in coloring - but had Jenny's body size (yet her daddy's ears). 

But Jenny is still here...and today - we spent some time together on the bed for a photo shoot...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

Minnie Pearl's story is sort of special to me. I bought her for all the wrong reasons - was scared of her - and yet my fear of losing her made me overcome some of my fears - and then - fell in love with her.

Minnie has the nickname of "Doe from Hades" or "That Doe from Hell" because she was not only cage aggressive but aggressive. She'd kick, bite, and do anything she could to tear you up if you picked her up or moved her. Open her cage and she might charge you.

Last year she became ill and one day she was really REALLY bad. Art wasn't due hom for several hours and in talking to a friend (Randy - ra7751 on the forum)- I realized she needed sub-q fluids. I had them - but Art always gave them. 

I think I was all alone at the time - I prepared the shot - used a towel to catch her - and gave her a shot. Poor thing - she was so sick - she couldn't even fight me.

A couple of hours later - I gave her more sub-q fluids.

Honestly - she was barely moving - she was so dehydrated and ill. I didn't think she'd make it till Art got him.

When I went to give her the third shot - she bit me. HARD. Once I got the shot in her - she got on the floor and hid from me - flicking me off the whole way to the hidey spot.

A couple of weeks ago - she got moved to the bedroom...where we learned in the process of moving her - that she'd become a bit of a snuggle bun...most of the time.

Here she is today - playing on the bed. The videos I'll upload later....I'm about to go in Lord of the Rings Online (LoTRO) to spend time with Art & Eric & Robin as a family.

But for now...here are the pictures..





















Her eye looks bad - it gets a bit crusty sometimes and I have to take a damp cloth to it....


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OK, Lambykins just have to have the smuggest look on her face that she is sitting in *your* chair on *your* purse
> 
> Great news about Wedge. Hopefully the Pen-G shots have done the trick
> 
> Jan


Actually - she's pretty upset cause she's NOT in my chair. She's in the trash...on my pocketbook.

Its the softest thing she could find and I wouldn't let her have my chair.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2008)

I love your blog Peg! 

I also love Jenny! What a beautiful big girlie! And Minnie! She is so pretty - I'm really pleased she's getting better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

I think this is the first time I have seen Jenny. I think she needs to come live with me.


----------



## Haley (Oct 5, 2008)

Love the pics! Whose the lionhead babe in the lower right of your signature?

Also, Ori isnt neutered, is he? lol


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

First video of today


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Love the pics! Whose the lionhead babe in the lower right of your signature?
> 
> Also, Ori isnt neutered, is he? lol


The lionhead in the lower right - next to Zeus? That is Bandita...she is a sister to Splash (who lives with Zeus). 

Ori IS neutered - he got neutered in ... June or July? I knew we were getting him so I sent Zin money for his neutering - it didn't seem fair that she should have to pay for that since he was coming here. I even made sure to send extra so he could get pain meds....which he got. 

I felt so bad because I got to see him on Zin's webcam (her holding him) a day or two after he was neutered and it was obvious he still wasn't quite himself..just a bit quiet, etc. I sat here and bawled my eyes out - to know "my guy" was hurting - even in spite of having meds.

I gotta share a cute story about Jenny. A bit ago, Robin was sweeping out her pen - she was actually sweeping stuff to the edge of the pen (till we could bring in a bucket and get the sweepings) - and what does Jenny do? She starts pushing it back INTO her cage.

So Robin sweeps it back - then she puts some food in Jenny's cage...

You've got it - Jenny swept her "crap" back over her food and then got upset with us because we were not happy with her.

We got her NEW food and put it further in - around the corner of her "L" shaped cage - so she'd have a harder time putting her sweepings over it..

Ali - at one time I probably would've been willing to rehome Jenny- now I can't picture letting her go.

Her son was Jenson - who Amy loved.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 6, 2008)

WARNING: The first video may seem disturbing to someone who has not seen a wry neck bunny that isn't doing well. The second video shows Wedge about 15 minutes later- after he's woken up a bit and has had about 1/2 ounce of water and is wanting to eat. In the first video - he is like a rag doll. 

More to come later...but for now..


----------



## Zeus (Oct 12, 2008)

I wrote this in the Bunny Chat area but thought I'd post it here for mom to keep in her blog too..


[line]I've been thinking about writing this for some time - but it meant leaving the garage to the girls for a bit while I came into the office to sit and type it out. It also meant putting up with the girls in the office who kept going on and on about my stud-lyness and how awesome I am. I decided it was worth it though to come on here and share tips for other bucks who might be living with more than one doe.

You know - it can be hard enough living with one doe and meeting her needs - you know - the incessant need for grooming - for listening to her talk all day about what she wants out of life - how she wants to share all of her thoughts iwth you....all the time. Yada Yada Yada...the list goes on and on.

Yet if you bring another doe into the area - it can be risky. What if the does don't get along? What if they ALL want to talk to you all the time?

When Tibba and I first moved in together in the garage...it was hard. All she wanted to do was talk...talk...talk. Her dreams...her life before me...she wanted me to know her history - and EVERYTHING about her. Let me tell you - she almost had BOTH ears drooping cause she talked so darn much.

But then Splash decided to join us. What a relief it was to have silence 'cause Tibba was off kicking Splash's rear. I was able to go to my corner and sleep in peace. Sure - at times I was woken up by the does yelling at each other and threatening to kick each other's butts....but at least I could turn around and put my head in the corner and go back to sleep.

The two does were barely getting along with Leona decided to join us. It was great because now Tibba had defend her turf against two girls....and she would get so tired out that she'd sleep sometimes for at least half an hour at a time - and I had SILENCE. Well....ok.....there were some little snores.

The other girls took that time to sleep too....so it was wonderful. I could even hop around the garage and survey my surroundings and find new hiding places for when we play "hide and seek" aka "Leave the big boy alone".

The girls are adapting well to living in my garage. Tibba claims me as hers most of the time. Now she talk to the girls about her dreams and her life and they all chat back and forth - even if it is YELLING from opposite ends of the garage and I frequently hear "Oh yeah? Well I never did that....I did this instead..".

I've learned that my best response to the girls is "Whatever you want dear..." if it is Tibba or "Whatever Tibba says is fine with me" if its Splash or Leona. 

Of course - I do have to take times when Tibba is napping to groom Splash and Leona and whisper sweet nothings in their ears. So far - they haven't gone to Tibba with what I've said (I think) as I'm still alive. Well...ok....so Splash did tell something to Tibba - but I was able to deny it vehemently and Tibba believed me.

So my advice to the bucks who are thinking about living with more than one doe is this:

*Let the does fight among themselves to see who is dominant and then favor the dominant one. Spend sometimes with the lower ones on the dominant list - because you need to remember - they may become dominant some day. 

And do lots of listening and little speaking.....and find good hidey hole spots where you can put your head in a corner and tell them to "speak to the butt and I'll get back to you later".

*Back to my girls....although I gotta say - it sure is nice to have these office girls paying me such nice attention. Maybe a bit more grooming and I'll head back...

*Zeus*


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

I just posted this in the main RO forum but I HAVE to post it here too...

[line]
First of all - its that time of year when my rabbits moult - badly. The last two weeks have seen weather changes and they've all started to blow their coats. Unfortunately - when you have a lot of moulting rabbits in the same room - the fur just flows....(this weekend I'm doing a lot of grooming).

So I'm hesitant to show the pictures because of all the fur you're going to see...but I think y'all might enjoy this.

I was on the phone w/ my mom when Art told me to come and bring my camera...this doe was on the TOP of the cages - meaning - Art had to get up on a chair to reach up and get her down.

Here's my little monkey girl:





















I think she wanted to see what it would be like to be a dust bunny.

Now to go back to cleaning cages and getting all that fur down - its amazing how you don't realize how bad it is till you see it in pictures!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

Its sorta hard to post these next pictures - because whenever I think of Harry its always "Harry and Hyacinth" and of course - she passed away a few weeks ago.

Harry was starting to sneeze and sounded like he was getting pneumonia - so he moved to the hospital (in my bedroom). Here are some pics of him..





















Some of you may remember that Harry was nicknamed "Stud Muffin" cause all the girls liked to crowd around his cage.

Well...the morning after he was put in my room - I was woken up by thumping. I yelled and said, 'Harry ... stop it" cause I just KNEW it had to be him.

WRONG. Art had been watching and he said, "That black girl (Gloria) is sitting by his pen and thumping at Harry...its not his fault."

I guess the stud muffin still has it..

Here's a couple of videos..

Pregrooming:





Post-grooming:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to post Art's birthday cake pictures here...even though they have nothing to do w/ bunnies. Its hard to believe he's turned 50...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 17, 2008)

I keep meaning to post almost every day - if only to update my blog for myself...oh well.

First of all - some good news (not about bunnies). Today we got a letter from Allstate - we used to have our house insurance through them. I dread opening it - wondering if we owe them more or what....turns out it is a REFUND check for $70. I guess they had something that the state of Texas made them do refunds to some people....

I'm so glad I didn't delay opening the envelope.

Now...what else. Oh - I don't have pictures of her - but for the last 24 hours or so - Popcorn has been in my bedroom - just to get some playtime. Man - I forgot how much fun it was to have her around and loose. Unfortunately - after short periods of time she "doesn't play well with others" and so as soon as she starts fights - she has to go back to her cage....but she's been pretty good. She LOVED her banana this morning (the rabbits in the bedroom usually get banana in the morning).

Speaking of banana - I was getting ready for work this morning and was all dressed and stuff - and came back into the bedroom with the two bananas to split between my "sickies" and Miss Bea. Art had been snoozing but he woke up enough to watch me and he said, "You really enjoy spoiling these ones with the bananas...don't you?"

I smiled and was like, "Yes...I do..".

Funny thing is - these guys don't know that compared to the rabbits in the rabbitry and office - they're spoiled. They just think banana is part of their normal daily requirement...

And now for some pictures of Zeus....aka Zeusy. I've been worried about him because his fur has become so coarse...so some of these pictures are to show his coat...































Can you tell that he's not really happy with me?





Yep - really not happy....


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 17, 2008)

Peg, I may be off on this one, but I wonder if it's a "white bunny" thing. I say that because Alaska's coat look IDENTICAL to Zeus' right now. Her's feels a little course too. I'll take some pics of her coat and put them in my blog so you can see it. The second picture of Zeus especially....his fur is doing the exact same thing as Alaska's.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the molt is scaring me because Tiny went through a horrendous molt right before he died - to the point that someone asked about it the week before he died...and I was like, 'I wanted to have pictures of him 'cause you never know what can happen..." never suspecting how ill he was...

I did spend some time today trying to be friendly to Zeus and build a relationship. However- he wasn't thrilled about the idea at all - he wanted to go back to HIS garage and off my bed.

I may take a blanket or something out to the garage and sit on it...I don't know.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

I am in such trouble with Isenstar today - I'm getting the butt big time.

But here is the situation - I'm sure y'all will take my side - right?

Issy got out of her cage last night shortly before I went to bed. Art came into the bedroom from watering the office bunnies and said, "Is there supposed to be a bunny in the middle cage by your desk?" I said, "Yes" and he said, "Girl or boy?"

You see...Isenstar has Miss Bea's old cage - which means we'd removed the door so she could go in and out as she pleased. We eventually used a NIC panel for a door and a clip to close it - but when we moved the cage on top of another cage by my desk - I decided to leave my desk door open with the NIC panel laying on it - and a solid NIC panel on top of that. This way - Issy has a "porch" or "balcony" or whatever to come out onto. 

She's gotten on my desk before - but never on the floor - and just recently - Lambykins (one of the floor bunnies) has started going up into her cage for short periods to get a drink of water or check out her food or just sit and be neighborly.

I wonder if Lamby invited Issy to the floor - I don't know - all that I know is that Issy got out of her cage....

Well - since Audrey can be MEAN at times - I didn't want Issy on the floor when I couldn't be here to monitor them - so Robin came in last night and caught her (she's too fast for me) and then I did the unthinkable.

I LOCKED HER CAGE DOOR so she'd stay in her cage.

That's right - I locked her in...I closed the door - took away her porch...and she had to stay in her cage till I got home from work a few minutes ago.

Now she won't look at me or make eye contact with me - or even go after her craisin I offered as a bribe...uh....peace offering.

She keeps giving me the butt too (normally she faces out and watches me).

The funny thing is- Saphira who is on top of Issy...gave me a dirty look and gave me the butt too - and I hadn't done anything to her.

Oh well...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2008)

Saphira is giving you preventative maintenance butt! 

You are such a meanie! Locking that bunny in her cage! How rude!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

I know I'm a meanie - now Zeus is mad at me.

We let him go play outside for about half an hour or so (with the camera in my hand of course) and now we brought him in.

HOW DARE WE!

The pictures are uploading now -wait till you see the ones of him up in the tree (don't worry - he was perfectly safe).

I can hardly wait to get done editing them and post them...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

First of all - I've been having a bit of a crying spell today. When I was taking pictures of Zeus, I couldn't help thinking, "This should be Tiny....Tiny always loved to come outside....I never took enough pictures of him....but Tiny loved the outdoors and I want HIM here with me...".

I thought I'd be ok when it came time to edit the pictures...but naw...I'm still in tears a bit.

Unfortunately - I have over 50 pictures to share...so I'm going to break this up into a few posts...

Zeus in a tree..




































While you can not see him - Art is behind him the whole time (just off to the side) and the tree is such that it has a nice solid perch....(I'd love to get Miss Bea in the tree and see how the shots turn out).


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Some of the girls who wanted to spend time with Zeus...

Kiwi




Puckina








Nameless Broken tort doe




Kiwi









Grumpyface (don't know her name right off)












But I WANNA get out and go see Zeus...




He's a mighty fine looking buck....




Who needs a buck when you're cute like me?




Kiwi - who has a gorgeous mane...




Maybe we can use the lawnmower to break outta here...




Kiwi: Mom...I still don't understand - why can't I go be with Zeus?




"I don't think you're very nice..."




"ooh look....I need to help daddy fix the lawn mower..."




"We're not speaking to you..."


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Zeus: "So why do you feel you should be in my harem again? I'll give Tibba your name and tell her you're applying..."






"What are you girls saying?"




"You can't see me behind this planter...."




"Me & My Shadow"




"Sometimes ya gotta stop and smell the grass..."




"You called?"




Bunny butt time









"Here I come" (special note: Zeus got one side dirty in the garage when he was playing behind some old cages that were a bit rusty and yucky. He's fine).


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Last set of photos:

So much to see....smell....taste...






oh...and hear too...




I think mom's calling but I don't want to come in yet...




I'll just sit here and look regal and blend into the scenery...mom won't notice my white fur..




Aw mom.....




I don't wanna come in yet...




What did she just say to me?




Time to come in?




I'm outta here....gotta go hide..


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope you liked the pictures - I just have to add that I was so disappointed when we took Zeus outside and I saw how DIRTY he was. But Art said something like, "Honey...he's a rabbit...not a kid. Don't try to dress him up...just let him play. There's more to life than pictures..."

:shock:

I'm thinking I'll clean Zeus up tonight and let him go play outside more tomorrow or later this week and just "happen" to have the camera handy....

Oh - and I looked at outfits for Zeus at Walmart yesterday and Art was like, "Friends don't let friends dress up their pets...".


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2008)

> Oh - and I looked at outfits for Zeus at Walmart yesterday and Art was like, "Friends don't let friends dress up their pets...".



LOL! I love that! :biggrin2:

I sometimes get mortified because Yofi always seems to have big fat filthy feets and they sometimes show up in pics - and that's even when he's in the house. I look at Zeus and think, there's no way he'd stay clean at my place...he's _white_. I can never keep anything that's white clean, even animals. He's a bunny, he's s'posed to get dirty.  I figure, the more dirt there is, the more evidence it is of his having _*fun*_! Woohoo!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>




haha...I love the dirt speckles on the whiskers! (Speaking of white bunnies) Kiwi's so white they really show up! She has a gorgeous coat. 

And I love the pics of Zeus in a tree...I bet you could show them to some non-rabbit people and tell them that you have a wild bunny living in a tree outside, and they'd believe you. 

Zeus also kinda reminds me of the white rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail in those tree pics...like he's lying in wait for the soldiers to arrive, ready to _pounce_ when they least expect it...:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> He's a bunny, he's s'posed to get dirty.  I figure, the more dirt there is, the more evidence it is of his having _*fun*_! Woohoo!


Yeah- I think I heard Zeus saying that when I was fussing at him for being dirty...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I never noticed the dirt in the whiskers till you pointed it out...oh my!

Kiwi may be bred in the next few days (she wants to breed NOW). Its sorta nervewracking for me and I'm going to contact Kate first just to double check that she still wants her bred.

Basically - Kiwi is the last of a line that Kate lost when dogs attacked her rabbitry in New Mexico. She asked me this summer if I'd consider breeding Kiwi this fall so she can get that line back.

I'm going to contact her and see if she would like her bred to Sting - a buck who is small and compact and would really help with some of Kiwi's flaws.

Kiwi is about 1 1/2 years old - but she's already had a litter - she just lost them (they weren't quite fully formed even though they were early). I talked to another breeder at the time and she said she could've had a virus or something....

Anyway - it would still be safe to breed Kiwi...

By the way - here is Kiwi as a young 'un...






and here is Miss Isenstar from shortly afer I got her:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Since I talk about her so much - Saphira as a little doe..






Edited to add this picture..of Saphira again..






Well...since I'm showing off baby pics..

Legendary Mini's Sting




Buffalo Creek's Saphira (or Sapphira - never quite sure how to spell it)




Legendary Mini's Isenstar


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2008)

> Kiwi may be bred in the next few days (she wants to breed NOW). Its sorta nervewracking for me and I'm going to contact Kate first just to double check that she still wants her bred.
> 
> Basically - Kiwi is the last of a line that Kate lost when dogs attacked her rabbitry in New Mexico. She asked me this summer if I'd consider breeding Kiwi this fall so she can get that line back.



This is a silly question, but...what breed is Kiwi? Is she a lionhead mix? (I know next to nothing about lionheads, or many of the breeds nowadays, come to think of it.) She looks almost like an Angora to me, only she looks small. It'd be really interesting to see babies from her, she's so gorgeous. 

Oh, and gosh, to lose rabbits to dogs is so horrible. I went through that once when I had Polish. Though I did only lose one - well, to say only is making it sound trivial, but to lose any rabbit to a dog attack is horrific - three others all lost toes on their front feet from the dogs biting at them under the cages. And all of the survivors were extremely traumatised for quite some time afterward. Awful, awful thing to happen...I can only imagine how it must have been for Kate.

On a much brighter note, THIS picture just melted my heart:
*
TinysMom wrote: *


>



:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Kiwi is a purebred lionhead - BUT - like the majority of brokens - she is a "teddy" style for her fur coat. She's really such a puffball. Most of my brokens are puffballs though (teddies).

Triad and Ohana are the only non-teddy brokens I've ever had (and one son from Ohana who was single mane). Both Triad and Ohana are double mane...but they don't carry that teddy gene.

Here they are - compared with some other brokens to show you what I mean..

Triad:





ARG - I can't find one of Ohana right off. She was supposed to go to someone last year at the Lionhead Nationals convention (she was the mom of Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun & myLoki's Lily) - but when we weren't able to go due to van problems - she stayed here.

A week or so later...the new owner had a rabbitry fire and lost ALL of her rabbits.

I was so glad Ohana had stayed here.

Here's Twix - another broken - maybe you can see her "teddi-ness"..






This is Sundae - my first broken lionhead:





I love her.

Of course - a post with pictures of brokens wouldn't be complete without these photos from 2006....can you find Jenny's babies in here?


























Of course - as always seems to be the case - I took the pictures the day before cage cleaning day when I'd pull out the tiles and run them (and food bowls, etc) through the dishwasher...

But there were 10 or 12 or more weanlings in there that week - getting used to living without mama.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah, see...I never even heard of lionhead teddies. I knew about the single- and double-maned, but not them. 



> A week or so later...the new owner had a rabbitry fire and lost ALL of her rabbits.



Omigosh, all I can say to that is :sad:...and thank God that Ohana was with you.

Those babies are just so absolutely gorgeous! :inlove: I love bunnies at that age; they are so adorable when they do their little binkies and sudden darts and stops, like they're so wired they don't know what to do with themselves! That's the one thing I miss about breeding.  You're surrounded by so much cuteness and love...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh man...this is just tearing me up inside...

Kate just replied - she'd really like to have some rabbits from Kiwi - she loved that line (she was just starting it) and she lost everything in the dog attack and the aftermath of it (the kits survived for a few weeks and then died during weaning).

The thing is...in order to breed Kiwi and have a good chance with the kits - I need to breed a second doe so I have a backup mom for nursing, etc. It just makes more sense to breed two does at the same time...

:shock:

My absolutely best doe to breed - would be Isenstar.

She is my most showable - she's an awesome mom. I'd offer to breed her to Triad.

But I don't think I can do it. If I lost Issy...I'd be heartbroken.

That leaves Saphira - another no go.

That then brings me to Leona, Faith, Bandita, Peanut, and Lamybkins.

I'm going to have to really think this through before I do any breeding....I want Kate to get back her lines - BUT - I really really want to breed a second doe that .... well....that isn't one of my favorites.

(Before I got out of breeding - I wouldn't have worried as much about which doe to pick - but I almost lost Saphira...I just can't risk it again with a doe that lives with me in the office).


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2008)

This just came on a lionhead list that I'm on. I did not write it - I'm not sure who did exactly...so please do not forward it till I can track it down.

It is a letter to a breeder - from a rabbit. 

[line]Dear Breeder,

I know that you have been exhorting us all to come into color and coat, ever more 
urgently as the days draw closer to ARBA convention, but I must confess that I just can not do it. My middling color and coat condition is just that, middling, and the expression on your face this morning, when you fed us, makes me feel that some sort of explanation is in 
order.

Look, I was planning on a fairly easy summer. A summer in which I could relax and 
muse, and be in great shape to color and condition up nicely for the fall show season. 
Unfortunately, it was not to be. I am not complaining about having been bred and 
delivering bunnies. On the contrary, I was quite happy about it. Truth is, being in heat is no picnic. The thing is, I was happy to have delivered my one little bundle of joy. He would grow on all the milk I had for him and raising him promised to be a breeze!

But.... when I returned to my nest box the next evening, there were three more kits in there! Look, I don't mind raising other doe's bunnies but you could have let me know something, before plopping them in there. Satet is a nice doe, and I know she had a large litter and moving the three littlest ones to my box was, probably, the best thing for all parties concerned. In addition, my little black son was elated to have brothers and sisters. So... you know... I can see why this was done. 

The problem, though, and the reason I am mentioning this now in explanation of my 
current coat and color condition, is that those little additional bunnies were blues! And you know what that means! A lot of work! It's not that I think blues are any less Himmies than us blacks. Oh certainly not that. No... it's just that the blues in our little community of cages are a different bloodline and are.... well..... you know.... high maintenance! 

Don't get me wrong. It was fun to raise those little blues. I really, really enjoyed it. 
But... it was good that my little buck was so robust and eager or he would have been in trouble, for sure. Those blues... they just need everything! Can't tell you how many times I was simply levitated by their greediness.

You know well what a great job I did raising these kits. Satet, looking from her cage 
across the way, just beamed at how her fostered bunnies were growing, all the while 
sustaining all manner of pummeling from the four that were left for her to raise.

So.. you see, my summer was a bit more involved than I had planned. It didn't help 
that you waited until the first of September to separate all of the bunnies. 

To sum up, I think the mediocrity of my color and coat is about the best you can 
expect at this time, considering everything that has happened. 

I deserve a vacation.

Yours truly, Vera. Black Senior Doe, Cage 31


----------



## Spring (Oct 20, 2008)

How is Faith doing, by the way? Did she just not take?


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> How is Faith doing, by the way? Did she just not take?


Faith is doing quite well and does not appear to be pregnant.

I wound up not taking her to the vet - but there was a good reason. 

The day I pulled her out of Dallas' cage - her privates were light pink - dry - no sign of mating.

I forget exactly when it was - like 7 or 8 days later - her privates were very very dark pink - wet - in other words - prime condition for breeding. I checked her because she was chasing everyone and mounting them and just being a witch. 

I talked to several breeders about this and the consensus was that she most likely did not get pregnant if she was like this now. 

I have palpated her 3 times since then and I can't feel any signs of kits (I'm about to palpate her again today). She's a fairly small lionhead - so you'd think that if she was going to have even one Cali kit - I'd be feeling it by now.

Another reason I did not take her to the vet was Sasha coming down with what might've been parvo virus and needing $250 of vet treatments....kinda wiped out my emergency vet fund. 

However, I am keeping a close eye on Faith. Just so far...no signs of pregnancy at all.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I've mentioned Popcorn before....she's a bully. She has to be caged where she can't mess with other girls because she doesn't play nice. 

Minnie (aka "Minniekins, my baby") also doesn't play nice with others. She doesn't play nice largely out of fear - but she's also very aggressive.

Minnie has been on the bedroom floor w/ Miss Bea and others for about 3 days now - because Wedge needed to borrow her pen for a bit. Popcorn has also been in the bedroom on the floor (well - mainly sleeping on my bed).

So this morning I'm getting ready to leave the bedroom - and what do I see?

Minnie and Popcorn snuggled up together.

:shock:

Yeah - snuggled close....and I thought one was grooming the other right before I came around the bed....

Miracles can happen...now if I can just get Miss Bea to accept them...


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2008)

How strange that the 2 aggressive girls seem to have found friendship with each other - wonder if they are plotting something together 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Well - Minnie is back in her pen. When I'm in the room - I'll let her out to play - but when I went in the room earlier - she and Gloria were going at it and neither was willing to give up the fight. I picked up Minnie and cuddled with her on the bed and she was just MAD....furious actually. I wish I could know what their argument was about....Gloria does tend to protect the food a bit too much - but this wasn't over the food - I could tell that much.

With Minnie off the floor - Popcorn made her way over to Miss Bea and I swear she was talking to her about getting the girls to accept Minnie. I don't know...just...Popcorn was being submissive and every once in a while she'd look up at the bed where I had Minnie and then put her head by Miss Bea again.

So now - Minnie is mad at me 'cause she's penned. Miss Bea is mad at me cause I gave her meds (I'm really concerned about her - she's just not been herself although she is eating and pooping). Popcorn is not happy with me either.

Oh - and I have to share about Zeus...I sent a few of his photos to Wendy at Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue (where we got him) - she said he looks happy and she forwarded the photos on to his original owner. I hope that makes that person feel good to see how happy Zeus is (and he really is happy - as long as I stay at least 5 feet away from him now that he's been picked up a couple of times).

Speaking of Zeusy - the soft area of his fur is a bit bigger now than it was before - so I guess it really was a bad moult he's going through. I think the sunflower seeds are helping.

Well - I'm off to work on housework and the rabbits...


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a lovely picture, indulgent amount of cuteness here :inlove:. The one with the large dark patches around it's eyes is just perfect. I wish they would stay this cute and tiny forever!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2008)

EEK! Elvis is lucky he is such a clean bunny. Otherwise he would have a bath to.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> EEK! Elvis is lucky he is such a clean bunny. Otherwise he would have a bath to.


Elvis is also lucky he doesn't live in a garage where he can go play in dust piles and hide behind dirty things and get stuff all over his fur.

Poor Zeus - instead of living inside the house - he has to live in such squalor.

The only thing is - when I try to bring him back out - he runs right back into the garage as fast as he can.

I think he loves having stuff to hide behind and in and I think he really enjoys getting dirty sometimes.

So I figure...if I can't keep white clean all the time (or for more than 5 minutes at a time) ... why should I expect him to keep his white coat clean...

I just wish I'd noticed the dirty BEFORE the photo shoot - but when Art picked him up - the dirty side was against Art's chest - so the first time I saw the dirt was through the lens of the camera..

Poor Zeus...living in a garage....with three does....having all sorts of dusty boxes and dirty stuff to hide behind and play with....

...he has such a rough life..

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2008)

I just have to share this picture of Popcorn - I took it last night w/ my cell phone so it isn't the best...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm on my way out the door in minutes - so I'll have to tell the story later of Miss Bea and Popcorn playing "Queen of the Humans" last night on the bed while I was trying to sleep.

But for now...here's a current picture of Miss Bea taken w/ my cell phone last night...






I really do love her - most of the time.

Ok - all the time - but I don't always love her behavior...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I hope you liked the pictures - I just have to add that I was so disappointed when we took Zeus outside and I saw how DIRTY he was. But Art said something like, "Honey...he's a rabbit...not a kid. Don't try to dress him up...just let him play. There's more to life than pictures..."


You just need to make sure that Zeus puts on his play fur before he goes outside so he doesn't get his good fur dirty, thats all!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2008)

What a great idea...but he got his fur dirty in the garage...

I'll tell him to put his play fur on before he goes exploring in the garage....or else he's gonna start getting baths...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2008)

More photos...

Some of you may remember Meathead...when she was little - I posted pictures of her and someone said, "oh what a cute little meathead...". So I called her that as a joke - but the name stuck and it is what she answers to..






Then she got older...and looked like this:






Today I told her that I wanted to take some pictures of her...she was fine at first..











Then I told her about the costume contest and how I'd like to dress her up...






I explained about it again...











Harriet is her half brother (or full brother - I'd have to look it up)- they share the same daddy..











Can you see the likeness?

I finally wound up with a contest entry though...from an unexpected place...






I think the girls have been watching too much PBS on my computer at night - they want to put an act together and go on the Lawrence Welk show (I didn't have the heart to tell them its no longer being made)...






Their response to the photo shoot?






Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2008)

They are all adorable, as usual! Where did you get that coffee mug?! I want one of those, cute!

I love the pic of Meathead with the red foilage, beautiful!

Zeus in the tree? Priceless!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> They are all adorable, as usual! Where did you get that coffee mug?! I want one of those, cute!


I can't remember where I got the coffee mug....and I can't seem to find it anymore. 

For some good news - Popcorn MAY be moving into the garage...she's in there w/ the harem and Zeus right now and I saw him grooming her. That is a better option for her than my bedroom since Art is sick and tired of her pooping on the bed.

And for the bad news...I suspect I'm going to lose Wedge today or tomorrow. I've seen him getting worse and not been wanting to admit it to myself. Right now he's sleeping a lot and he's not showing any interest in food or affection nor is he very alert.

He does not appear to be in pain...he's simply slipping away from me.

I was handling it pretty good till I sat down to type this out - now - not so great.

Anyway - that is an update for now. I am sorta halfway praying Wedge pulls out of it - while acknowledging to myself that he really seems like he's ready to pass and wanting to cross the bridge. I've done what I can - he has to be the one to make the decision....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pictures Peg, I just wnt through your whole blog again.

You have so much cuteness in your house, I don't know how you can get anything done. LOL

I LOVE the pictures of Zeus in the tree, they are priceless. 

Susan





PS

Peg, how's your novel coming that you were writing? I'm looking forward to the day when i can buy it and have it autographed by a famous Author.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 29, 2008)

Wedge is making a major turn-around. For anyone who was praying for him or sending good thoughts due to my last post - thanks. 

In the last two hours - he's had 30 cc of pumpkin/baby food mixture (more pumpkin than baby food). All total today he's had probably 45 ccs....and I am going to give him some more in a bit.

However - he won't touch solid food (he refused his banana this morning which was part of how I knew he was really not doing well).

He also is sitting up a bit on his own - mainly to fuss at me.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2008)

C'mon Wedge, you can do it. We are all pulling for you here.

Peg, I am hoping this little guy can come through this :hug:

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> C'mon Wedge, you can do it. We are all pulling for you here.
> 
> Peg, I am hoping this little guy can come through this :hug:
> 
> Jan


When I gave him his banana a few minutes ago - he dug into it and started chattering to me about how "late" his breakfast was (its about 2 hours earlier than usual as I have a doctor's appointment early this am).

I think he's gonna pull through...

Also - Popcorn is back in the bedroom - more on that later..


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 30, 2008)

ray: Come on Wedge!! Pull through for mama.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I just took a nap and woke up and Minnie-kins was on her side - breathing sorta deeply. I got so scared - I watched her and watched her...trying to decide what to do. 

Finally - I went over to her pen and reached down to pet her.

You see it coming I'm sure - she woke up with a start - sat up and started breathing REALLY fast 'cause I'd woken her up from a sound sleep.

I haven't had much time for her lately - I hope to make time for her tonight or tomorrow...

Wedge is eating and he's doing much better. He snuggled in Robin's arms for a nap today (at least I'm not the only lazy bum).

On a different note - I went to the doctor today for my appointment. I needed him to recertify that I should use my CPap machine for my sleep apnea. I have mixed feelings about it and haven't used the machine in a couple of weeks - because we think that it was why I kept having ear infections.....I am going to give it a more thorough cleaning and contact the company I'm renting it from. Since I'm a dependent of a retiree (vs. active duty) - we have to rent it for another 9 months and then it will be "mine". 

Anyway - it is reauthorized.

But he heard something that I've never had before - a heart murmur.

So I get to go in for an ultrasound of my heart (I was told it is an "electrocardiogram")...so I have the information to call and schedule that. Since I have high blood pressure - I guess this could be important to know about.

I don't know why I'm stressed about this - but I am.

And on top of everything else....I wanted to cry when I found this out...well...first the backstory...

I HATE HATE HATE HATE doctors - the only thing I hate worse is dentists. 

I don't like going to the hospital - and I will usually stay home and be sick rather than see a doctor. About the only times I go is when I am worried about a broken bone, have walking pneumonia (about 3 times), or am in so much pain that I'm desperate for help.

I really don't do well with military doctors - have been yelled at by more than one for not being "compliant" on my meds. Yeah - I know I need to do better - and I am in fact TRYING to do better.

I finally had a doctor I liked - and trusted. He didn't yell at me - and I wasn't afraid to go in to see him.

But for my last appointment - I was told I'd been assigned to this new doctor. I thought that it meant (as usual) that my old doctor had moved on. After all - that's the military way of life and our "wonderful" health care system (can you tell I'm not fond of government health care??).

I'm sitting in the office of the person who is doing the paperwork to reauthorizxe my CPap machine and also my ultrasound...and I mention my old doctor and how much I miss him.

Turns out....HE'S STILL HERE. He was the ONLY doctor for several months and now that they have the second doctor - they just "reassigned" the patients...to have an equal share.

I went out to the car and cried. 

I may try calling someone (I have no idea who) to see if I can cut through the red tape and get reassigned to my old doctor. I finally had someone I trusted...someone that listened to me (and that I would listen to).

Art had asked me at one point what drugs he'd gven me to be willing to make an appointment - on a regular basis if need be....vs. waiting till I was in so much pain that I couldn't walk or whatever..

Well - I guess that is about it. Story of my day - so far. 

I'm off to go feed Wedge (again) - he's had about 1/2 of a "stage 1" jar (or more) of baby food/pumpkin mixture and he will probably finish it off tonight plus have some more. He has also had two banana pieces - ate all of one and part of the second.

He also threw his food syringe at me when I told him he had to take a nap in his box while I took a nap. 

I'm hoping he'll be in a better mood now.

I'm in shock - I really and truly believed yesterday morning that I was going to lose him - Art through it too. I'll share later on what happened and why we think it happened...but off to feed him.


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry  It seems things have not been going well for you lately.
Good luck on the test-- I hate doctors and surgery and tests too, but they're the story of my life. 
And I'll keep Wedge in my prayers for you.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers please for Barry - our mini-rex mix bun that we sorta rescued from the feed store 'cause he had eye problems.

He now appears to have some sort of an ear infection - I can hear stuff down in his ears when he shakes his head (which I first noticed him doing when I fed him tonight) and I can sorta almost see the pus down in there (or something that looks like pus).

He's now being held in Robin's arms after getting Pen G, Bonine (his eyes were starting to act like a wry neck rabbit) and a bit of Tramadol to sedate him. I gave him a slightly higher than normal dose of the Pen G (a loading dose for his first shot) and a slightly higher Tramadol dose because he's frantic with the shaking of his ears. 

I'm kicking myself because if I had been in the office more today - I might have caught it like 5 hours earlier....

I don't think he's going to die from this - don't take me wrong. But I can't exactly move him into my bedroom (where I'd feel more secure about him). So he will have to stay in his cage overnight - or maybe go into Robin's room in a cage...I'm not sure. 

He's not rolling - he is sitting upright. He is also fairly young and strong - I think if I can keep him partly sedated (really - relaxed is a better word) so he's not so stressed - and give the Pen G time to work - then I think he'll pull out of this in a few days. 

It just bothers me though because Sting (who isn't that close to him at all) - wound up having ear mites and starting an ear infection ...I treated him last night. Both boys are in upper cages and I'm not sure how they would have caught the mites as no one else around them seems to have them....and I don't see any mites in Barry's ear (although I'm about to go give him a bit of ivermectin to be safe).

I don't know why I'm just so upset about this....but I am. Not frantic upset - just really really discouraged type of upset.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2008)

First the update on Wedge....he's in a NIC pen tonight and he was drinking water on his own earlier. He seems much happier and less depressed being in a pen than being in his basket/box. He was in the basket because he was rolling - now that he's eating and drinking and not rolling - he gets more space. So far...so good.

Barry though - was rolling during the night. He moved into a 1 X 1 NIC panel pen so that he wouldn't hurt himself. He didn't roll a lot - but some.

I got some stuff out of his ear earlier and he seems to be shaking his head less. He's not eating much and that bothers me - he did eat some baby food/pumpkin mixture this a.m. and he's had about 2 1/2 " of banana which was hard to get into him - till I got him mad and he'd start attacking the banana. 

I'm going to try to wet down his pellets a bit tonight and get them into him. Right now he's really only on day 2 of being sick....so he's got some good strength, etc. still.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2008)

If you want to see some cute lionheads in costumes....

http://www.freewebs.com/northeastlionhead/halloweencontest.htm

No - I didn't enter- was too busy with other things.

As a side note - Barry is at least trying to eat his pellets tonight and Wedge is about to get some more banana baby food / pumpkin mixture (but he was also pawing through his pellets to decide what he wanted to eat).


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Those lionheads look so cute in their costumes!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2008)

Well - today's blog is about one of my absolute favorites...

[align=center]*Miss Bea

*[align=left]Sometimes I don't know whether to cuddle her - or lock her up in a cage. Today is definitely one of those days.

She has been chasing the other three girls in the bedroom and attacking them today. The first time it happened - I was on the phone w/ my mom. I locked her up in our shower (which has a door on it). 

I let her out a couple of hours later and took a nap. I was woken up by the sound of the girls running all around as she chased them again. 

She went back to the shower.

I let her out of the shower and brought her up on the bed. For about 10 or 15 minutes -she slept upside down in my arms - tranced. She was sooooo relaxed and I swear she was smiling.

She woke up when the dogs barked in the living room and she was very upset. Normally when I have her up on the bed for meds or something - even just to examine her - she flicks me off and jumps back on the floor.

Not tonight. Tonight she begged for grooming/petting....for over 30 minutes. My hands were killing me by the time I insisted that I stop. I would pet her for like 5 minutes and then pull my hand aside...she'd nudge my hand and stick her head under it for more pettings.

Finally - thinking, 'She's going to be good' (ha ha ha)....I leave her alone. She gets down - goes and sits by Barry's pen....and then decides to start running after the girls and biting at them.

The thing is - when I looked at her privates - she wasn't bright red. 

So....I have Robin come in and make her a 1 X 1 NIC pen. Mind you - before folks criticize -this is mainly for overnight and for a "time out" cage. I don't want it to be a "fun" place...I want her to understand that she needs to behave better. By the way - sometimes she likes going into a cage and being there for a few days...I've had her open an empty cage before - move in for a few days while she watches everyone else - then unlock her cage and move back out when she was ready to rejoin the world.

Yeah...she's smart.

So Robin makes the NIC pen - and we put her in it. It has a top and I head to the kitchen to get a clip for it - and by the time I've returned - she's knocked the top back and is about to jump out of the cage. (She's now locked in).

Honestly - I love this doe so very much. But tonight...I feel like this..

:banghead

I'm going to give her some ivermectin just in case she is starting to get ear mites. She's been like this twice before - once was when she got ear mites -and once was when Tiny passed away.

I hate seeing her like this...
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Anyway - I went to bed last night around midnight and when I came into the office this morning at 10 am - I found Faith in Dallas' NIC pen. I was furious- and in tears too. As y'all probably know - she's a lionhead - he's a Californian. This is NOT good at all.


I wrote that on Sept. 28th - it is now Nov. 2nd (almost)....no babies and Faith does not look pregnant at all.

I think we dodged a bullet - WOO HOO!

Now I get to go give Miss Bea some lettuce and carrots (and her meds) and get the butt 'cause she's locked up.

Joy oh joy.

On top of that- the girls in the office are acting a bit odd tonight. I may have to cage Girly Girl...

I really wonder if there is something in the weather that is bothering the girls....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to be in trouble with Miss Bea for a while...

I gave her a piece of banana this morning - she took it from me - but only so she could then try to throw it at me.

Then she sort of stomped her legs...turned around to give me the butt and tried to pee on me.

I let her out to play for a bit after church and she started fights again. I just don't get it - she's not normally like this. I've given her stuff for ear mites just in case because she is prone to get them. 

I shouldn't say she's "never" like this - but more like she's "rarely" like this. I'm going to give her a few more days to see if she calms down - she'll have playtime when I'm in the room - but be caged when I have to leave the room. 

I guess that's about all of my update for now...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

What a rotten girl! That Miss Bea likes to stir the pot and get some entertainment! LOL! 

Peg, I hope you are feeling better and I hope your heart test is ok. This stuff isn't fun! I hate doctors also and I adore our family doctor......


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2008)

I just posted this in Tiny's RB thread. I am missing him so bad right now - its like a constant ache. Sometimes I just go to bed and take a nap and cry for him...its that bad.

[line]This is the *first draft of the next chapter.*...as you may remember - Tiny is unhappy making bunnies cross the bridge and leaving a human soulmate behind...and is about to leave the messenger division - till Buck asks him to escort one more bunny across...his mom's "New Hope". 

This next chapter takes place shortly after...

[line] Tiny sat under his favorite tree while he stared into the water. He had a lot of thinking to do and some decisions to make. Earlier, heâd asked GingerSpice to give him some time alone and while he appreciated the silenceâ¦it was almost too quiet. He had to decide whether he could bring himself to work as a messenger bunny or whether he had to just live a carefree life that was without purpose. It was a tough decision.

He heard the footsteps before he felt Buck reach down and pet him. He looked up at Buck and saw that the man heâd grown to care about so much had tears in his eyes.

âNo. Iâm not helping another one of mamaâs bunnies cross. You canât convince me.â

Buck smiled and sat down beside the BunFather. He rubbed Tinyâs ears â just the way mama used to do it to help him relax.

âTiny, Iâm not here to ask you about helping a bunny cross. I just got done talking to a bunny that had crossed recently and I think you and I need to talk.â

Tiny thumped. âNow what did I do wrong? I havenât been going anywhere - you canât blame anything on me.â

Buck reached out and rubbed Tinyâs ears again.

âYouâre right BunFather. You havenât done anything wrong . But as I talked to this bunny about how hard it was to leave his soulmate human, I realized that I have the perfect job for you. I think you will like it.â

âA job? One that doesnât require me making bunnies leave their soulmates before theyâre ready?â

âSort of. Why donât you hear me out?â

Tiny sat up and listened to Mr. Buck talk for the next few minutes. He started smiling from ear to ear and when GingerSpice and Puck snuck up behind him to nip at him, he turned around and invited them into the conversation. 

âGinger, Puckâ¦.you have to hear this. Mr. Buck wants me to start a new division of the messenger service. Itâs the âSoulmateâ division and I will get to handpick rabbits to work with me on helping certain bunnies cross.â

âReally?â Ginger asked.

Puck binkied for joy. âTinyâ¦that would be perfect for you. Youâre so bored here and almost as uptight as you were back with mama.â

Buck laughed as Tiny charged at Puck and knocked him over. The two were playfully fighting and Buck was so relieved to see that Tiny was happy, he didnât interrupt them for two whole minutes. 

Then he cleared his throat and said, âTinyâ¦I really do need your attention. We still have plans to discuss.â

Tiny stood up straight and groomed himself for a moment before sitting by Buck. âCan you tell them about the idea?â

Buck looked at Tiny and said, âWhy donât you do it Tiny?â

Tiny couldnât help himselfâ¦he jumped up and then forced himself to settle down. 

âI get to start the Soulmate Crossing division. I am going to put together a team of rabbits who have been soulmates with humans and weâre going to work as teams to help certain bunnies cross.â

Before Tiny could continue, Puck said, âYou mean bunnies like you that share a soul with a human?â

Ginger thumped, âOf course you dummy. DUH! Thatâs what the soulmate part is about.â

She snuggled up to Tiny and said, âSo how does it work? Will you be gone very much? I miss you when youâre gone but I love seeing you when youâre happy like this.â

Tiny looked at Buck and said, âI donât understand all of it. But from what I understand â I get to pick the team and team leads and then we will spend time helping both bunnies and their soulmates prepare for their crossing. Is that right Mr. Buck?â

Buck smiled to himself. The BunFather almost always understood him right away and this was no exception. âThat is right Tiny. One messenger will work with the sick bunny to help them prepare to leave and to show them how to send signals. The other messenger will help prepare the human. Each bunny that is preparing to cross will have a team of 4 to 6 bunnies assigned to it so that it never has to be alone during its final time on Earth. The team will work together to decide when it is right for the bunny to cross and help the bunny prepare for the crossing. But it will be done with both the human and the bunny in mind so that when their souls are separated by time and spaceâ¦they wonât suffer as much as they do with our current system.â

Ginger groomed Tiny and said, âThatâs wonderful Tiny. Youâll be so much happier that way. And since youâll have some sort of a shift to take turns with â you can come back here and rest and not be so tired.â

Buck turned to GingerSpice and petted her head to get her attention.

âGingerSpiceâ¦you and Puck are an important part of the team.â

Puck gasped. âI donât wanna help bunnies cross. I donât wanna see bunnies that struggle. Ijust want to binky now that I donât have wry neck.â

Buck laughed and said, âPuckâ¦you and Ginger will stay here. But you will work with Tiny and the team to help them explain how a disabled bunny thinks and feels after theyâbeen ill for a time. Sometimes you will be asked to look at case files and give your suggestions for bunnies that have EC or wry neck.â

Tinyâs mouth dropped open. âReally? They can help?â

Buck loved it when he could surprise the BunFather. âYes Tiny. Samantha is going to help your team when there is a bunny with heart problems and we have some other bunnies in mind to help with other health issues.â

Gingerspice thought for a moment and stared at Tiny. âMr. Buckâ¦is there a rule book for this program?â

Buck knew what the doe was really trying to askâ¦would rabbits HAVE to follow certain rules and make other bunnies cross. He knew that when Tiny had suffered from trying to follow this rule, Ginger had suffered too. 

âNo Sweetpeaâ¦there will be guidelines and suggestions and the majority of bunnies on a team must agree on a decision before it is final. But even then, there is the appeals process and Tiny will be on the appeals team to hear all cases.â

Tiny looked at Puck and Ginger. âWellâ¦what do you think? Should I do it?â
Puck pondered for a moment and said, âWhat about the weekly forum bunnies meeting you started? Will you keep it up? I like getting together will all the forum bunnies and reading the forum together and sending encouraging thoughts to the infirmary bunnies.â

Tiny nodded his head. âYes, that was one of the first questions I asked Mr. Buck. He said that I could work my schedule around that and that if I was delayed on a message someone else could lead the meeting for me.â

Buck stood up and brushed off his pants. âTiny, I have to go meet someone at the bench now. Iâll talk to you later.â

Within the blink of an eye, Buck was gone. Tiny looked at GingerSpice and Puck. 

âCan you believe it? A job I can like! I even get to help make the decisions and help write the manual. No messenger in my department will ever be forced to make another bunny cross if they have a soulmate connection.â

Ginger started grooming Tiny and Puck said, âTiny, that sounds funâ¦.but for nowâ¦letâs celebrate. Letâs go binky and play.â

Tiny looked at Ginger and she nodded her head. âYes Tinyâ¦you will have an important job â¦ but you need to play too.â

Tiny nodded his head and both his friends hopped away. 

However, Tiny stood for a moment and looked into the water as he watched his mama go about her business. She loved Zeus and he loved being thereâ¦but mama didnât have a soulmate anymore. He sighed as he thought about her being all alone in her heart. Suddenlyâ¦an idea for a new division for the Soulmate department was born. Heâd talk to Buck about the âSoulmate Replacementâ division. 

He thought about the white bunny heâd been eyeing for mamaâ¦.a buck named Ori. 

Tiny opened another window in the water â watching Ori on the left and mama on the right. Then he took his paws and pushed the two images together. They looked good - especially when the image of Ori wound up in the image of mama's arms. It was time Tiny let mama have another soulmate. He knew now he would not be forgotten.

âSoon mamaâ¦.soon. Youâll stop hurting.â

Then he turned and binkied off to follow his friendsâ¦with a heart full of joy and new purpose.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2008)

I have discovered Miss Bea's problem....and it isn't exactly a "health" issue.

You see...Barry....our intact mini-rex mix is in the bedroom (due to health issues) and he's giving off STRONG musky smells (not like he needs his glands clean - but more like he's trying to draw the girls).

He's young and virile.

The only bucks in that room recently have been not in the best of health - and not sending off smells like that.

I checked Miss Bea again - her privates - and she is SOOOO wanting to breed.

I realized that everytime she would chase the girls - she was chasing them AWAY from Barry's pen and then would go and sit by it.

Then I had the nerve to put her in a small pen like his (for time out) where he could niip at her (just a bit) through the bars and try to get her attention.

I think she's wanting to breed - and angry at him for his treatment of her.

Poor girl....I almost feel sorry for her..


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

Peg at this rate I may have to buy a printer to print your story. Some how it feels like there not gone when I read it. Thanks again for including my Sam.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2008)

Tiny & Sam may both be gone - but they'll NEVER be forgotten...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Tiny & Sam may both be gone - but they'll NEVER be forgotten...


No they never will. As I have said before me and Sam didn't bond until after my wedding. So this is our time.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I spent tonight watching the election results with Wedge nestled up next to me (part of the time he was eating his baby food/pumpkin mix). He was so happy to be held and cuddled.

I hate seeing animals that are sick - it is really hard for me - BUT - at the same time - it seems like when/if they become dependent upon us...they oftentimes accept our cuddling more.

On a different note - I went into the garage tonight to feed Zeus and his girls...only to not see him anywhere. 

Turns out Zeus climbed or hopped or something - up onto boxes and was about 4 1/2 FEET off the floor. 

I called Robin in and we tried to get him down but he was having none of it...he didn't like our suggestions for where he could move so we could get to him.

He finally jumped down on his own - going from box to box to cage top to a lower cage - to finally get back down on the floor.

Next time I hope to have a camera ready - but there's something just a bit disturbing about having a flemish giant's head at your chest level when you're standing on the floor looking at him almost eye to eye...know what I mean?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Well - guess who HAD to get back up high again (although not as high as before..).

Can YOU find the bunny in the garage?





Zeus figures since he's a "bunny god" (which is far better than being a BunFather) - he will probably have statues made of him...so he's practicing to see how he would look...and trying to decide what is his best side...





Mom likes looking at him like this...





He thinks this might make him look more regal





Then again - the girls like a rogue....and he sure does look rogue-ish like this.





A short video (2 seconds) from when I accidentally put the camera on video...




So - what isn't there to love about this hunka bunny...





I'm trying to get him to come down - he's listening to me and thinking about it...but I think he's amused at me...





Whaddya mean I can't stay up here all night?





I'm Zeus...I can do WHATEVER I want...





I'm showing this one to show how bad he's molting now that he's gone into the molt. I hadn't realized how bad he was till I saw this photo. Looks like my hunka bunny is gonna get a good grooming tomorrow...whether he wants it or not.





What photo shoot would be complete without the "Kiss my bunnybutt" shot?






And finally....





By the way - his fur is different color in different pictures because I was playing with the camera settings...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just want to first Bless you for having Zeus, and keeping him safe.






Very cute pic of Zeus! We Love you too, haha. Little cutie!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I just want to first Bless you for having Zeus, and keeping him safe.


Thank you so much for saying that. Sometimes its sort of hard - because I want the relationship with him that I had with Tiny. In my mind - its like "flemmie = Tiny"...and that's just not the way its going to be.

Part of it is my fault - I've let Zeus become the big kahuna bunny and I need to reign that in a bit. He now takes off if I come in the room because he doesn't want shots or grooming or even pets...he wants to do his own thing. I haven't "made" him let me pet him much....and I haven't made him hang out around me much.

Part of it is just that Zeus is....Zeus. He has his own wants and needs. He is so happy to be in the garage - whenever I take him out of the garage (for grooming or pets or a photo shoot or whatever) - you can see in his eyes and his mannerisms that he just wants to go back to HIS room and HIS girls. 

I do love him a lot though and he does make me smile a lot. Even if we're never "close" - he'll always be loved and have a place here....

I gotta say though - he certainly is happy to be "King of the Garage"....he just loves being able to play all over and get dirty and stuff...so to move him back to the house just doesn't seem fair to him.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Today has been a really hard day - Natasha passed away - unexpectedly. 

Natasha is Popcorn's mama....she was in my first shipment of rabbits that I got from Legendary Mini's in 2005....and she loved loved loved banana peels. Every morning when I tossed banana peels into the rabbitry for the girls - I always made sure she got a good size piece.

I'm taking it pretty hard....here is a fairly recent picture of her...






RIP Natasha....you spent your last few hours with us and knew you were loved....and I'm so happy that we were there for you....even if I missed your crossing the bridge. I think you wanted to be alone at the very end...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, Peg. I was initially coming here to comment on the post before this, when I read the bad news.

I am so truely sorry for your loss of little Natasha.:sad:

Thinking of you guys.:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2008)

*Memories....

Isn't it strange how they can bring tears of sorrow - or of joy?

How often they can come upon us - when we least expect them? Sometimes even...when we least want them?

*As many of you know - I've been really struggling with missing Tiny...its been 9 months now...I thought I'd be doing better. Ha Ha Ha.

I was looking for some photos for another thread - and I came across these from February of 2007 - almost exactly 51 weeks before he passed away.

My latest litter at that time (born Christmas Eve 2006) was out having playtime...and poor Tiny - he couldn't even have his supper (or a snack) - without being interrupted...











Bless my sweetheart - he was so good with the young uns....why when Miss Bea had her litter in our bedroom and he helped raise them - they would even climb all over him and they were more affectionate with him than they were with Miss Bea...

BunFather...I still miss you ... every day.


(P.S. Three of the four in that litter turned out to be bucks...which Tiny would later chase if given the chance. However - at this age - they were still "babies" to him and not a threat to his turf...).


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 7, 2008)

This is from my cell phone - so it is grainy - and of course - I took it BEFORE cleaning their pen (again).

This is how Gracie's daughters are about 90% of the time - in various areas of their pen...but still yet...






And to think ... they used to look like this:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> And to think ... they used to look like this:


Baby bunny-butts are so cute!  This bunny almost looks like West Highland White Terrier puppies (we used to raise them). SOOO CUTE! ^_^


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2008)

So beautiful!:adorable:

I will have to bunny nap one when I go down to Texas for my son's graduation from Air Force basic training!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought about posting about this in the "off-topic" forum so that anyone could see it and post on it....but I realized that I really just wanted to post it here so that folks who I feel are my "friends" and that I know better on the forum - would know to pray for me (if you believe in it) - or send good thoughts/wishes. Also - just so I could get it "out there" as I've shared this with a couple of friends...but not in real detail. 

This doesn't have to do with the bunnies - so if you're in the blog to read about them....just skip the rest of this message.

[line]I'm having some health issues and right now they're partly of my own making. However, some things happened last night and this morning and they sorta scared me.

Last night I had a panic attack and shooting pains up and down my arm. I've been having some chest problems anyway...but I've also been dehydrated and I know sometimes when I get dehydrated I feel that way. 

I've also been having really really bad headaches for over a week - to the point I just want to go to bed and cry.

At my last doctor's visit (I hate doctors) - my blood pressure was over 150...like 154/98 or something like that. He and I talked about the importance of taking my medication and I told him I would...but that I'd run out or misplaced it. He set me up with a new prescription (the pharmacy wasn't open that day as the pharmacist was out of town ...) and I got my prescription last week - but I've been forgetting to take it. 

I'm bad about meds for me - for the bunnies - I write it down and chart it -for me - I forget to take it and I figure its stupid to chart it. (Not anymore...I am making myself a chart to hang in a prominent place when I'm done with this message).

Anyway - this morning I got up a few minutes ago and went to the bathroom at the other end of the house (where my BP machine is) and took my blood pressure while sitting.

It was 151/115 - which even I know is very very high and NOT good. I'm supposed to get on my pills for a week and monitor my bp and write down the numbers and then take them in to the hospital and drop them off for my doctor so he can prescribe a second drug (if needed) as I'm on a maximum dose for the first drug (which is two drugs together).

I did take my medicine just a couple of minutes ago - and I'm going to take my blood pressure again later today (like this evening if I'm relaxed a bit) to see how it is.

Here is some of what I read at WebMD that scared me....I've boldfaced what describes me.

What Are the Symptoms of HIgh Blood Pressure? There are usually no symptoms or signs of high blood pressure. In fact, nearly one-third of those who have it don't know it. The only way to know if you have high blood pressuredefinitely is to have your blood pressure checked.
If your blood pressure is extremely high, there may be certain symptoms to look out for, including:

*Severe headache*
*Fatigue or confusion*
*Vision problems*
*Chest pain*
*Difficulty breathing* - only sometimes!
*Irregular heartbeat - *would this be the heart murmur he found?*
*
Blood in the urine
What Health Problems Are Associated With High Blood Pressure? High blood pressureis a serious condition that can damage the heart and blood vessels, and can eventually lead to several other conditions, including:

  Stroke
  Heart failure
  Heart attack
  Kidney failure
  Vision problems
[line]​I guess I'm sharing all of this because I may need a place to be accountable - to say to someone who cares about me - "Hey...I took my pill today and here are my BP numbers from this morning".

I could do that with Art - but he won't nag me like friends will...good friends that is.

So my goal is - for the next 1-2 weeks - to try to share in here not only information about bunnies - but to start the post with "I took my pill" and my blood pressure numbers.

Maybe the feeling of knowing I've shared this...will help me to develop the habit of taking my meds *in the morning* (I usually remember them about supper time and they have a diuretic in them and I don't want to run to the bathroom all night so I don't take them then).

Well - enough about me - I hope to get some pictures of bunnies today and post them later...oh - and if you have high blood pressure issues or know more about it - feel free to post things here - or in PM to me - or links to sites.

Right now I'm focusing on WebMd to get enough information to educate me - but also to scare me into making it a point of taking my pills and my blood pressure every morning..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

What time are you planning on taking the pill each day, and is Texas on Standard or Pacific time? Thought I could try to check in somewhere about the time you want to post/take it to see if you'd posted and say "Good Job!" hehe

I'm pullin' for you. I'm probably going to be put on BPM soon. I'm avoiding it (and my doctor), but I figure it's only a matter of time since I'm overweight, not healthy and just not doing enough to remedy that situation.

Anyway, I'm more than willing to pray for you, cheer you on, and "nag" you when needed! I hope sticking to your plan and keeping a chart for yourself will do the trick!

Minda


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 9, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> What time are you planning on taking the pill each day, and is Texas on Standard or Pacific time? Thought I could try to check in somewhere about the time you want to post/take it to see if you'd posted and say "Good Job!" hehe
> 
> * I'm still debating exactly how/when I'm going to take it....I'm torn between keeping it here in my office and taking it when I go to open my first email or keeping it in the bedroom (with my blood pressure monitor) and taking it when I first wake up in the a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

:hugsquish:

Life does add up, doesn't it? It's impossible to avoid stress completely, which, I guess, makes medicine the option we have to go with. 

and :highfive:

for taking your pill today!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 10, 2008)

Peg, I'm thinking of you. Take your pill on time like a good girl. Now, I have to worry about you, sheesh, haha. You know I will be checking up on you.h34r2

I hope you are doing well, behave and we have our eye on you.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Well - I spent most of yesterday trying to rest - and the lowest I could bring my blood pressure was 140/110 if I remember right. 

It was sort of a scary day and I felt miserable most of the day.

I've already taken my pill today - and when I got up - my blood pressure was 132/76. For most folks - that would be high - but compared to my numbers yesterday - I'm very pleased. 

I spent part of yesterday playing with Harriet - one of my favorite bucks. (By the time we knew he was a buck - he was answering to the name Harriet...). He was 3 years old this last June.... 

He's a single mane - older-style lionhead. There is no way I'd ever take him to a show now - he'd be laughed off the table.

But that's ok - he's my little lovebug.

Somehow - I don't think he'll ever get that "I disapprove" look down right though - what do you think...
































Oh...he got the pictures (and video that I'll upload later) done before his nail clipping....didn't realize how bad he'd gotten...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2008)

I am going to post this here and I may post it later in the off topic area and get tips from folks.

We've made the decision to rehome Sasha. Its breaking my heart - but it is the right thing for the bunnies and I need to think of them. They are defenseless and she keeps finding new ways to get into trouble. 

I'm going to get her up to date on her shots and probably get her neutered if she is old enough and then find a new home for her. 

I'm not sure about Millie. Part of me says I should let the two dogs go together but I can't guarantee they would STAY together. Part of me says that I should keep her because I want to keep her so bad and she's not a danger to the rabbits.

Anyway....I may ask for tips later on how to rehome her. I'm NOT using Craigslist...I thought about calling the vet first and then talking to the feed store and maybe putting an ad in the paper. Eric is also going to talk to people up in his area (he works at a lumber yard) to see if anyone is interested in a dog. He's in a small town with lots of farmers and stuff and he sees many of his customers on a regular basis - so he already has an idea of the "kind" people he'd like to see her go with...

I feel like I'm betraying my trust with her - when I took her as a puppy - it was with the idea that it was a lifetime commitment. 

I've tried crating her - she barks and barks and Art can't sleep. I've tried keeping her outside - she barks and the neighbors complain. I've tried locking her in the bathroom - and she doesn't bark at first - but she does try to destroy things. I've tried letting her be loose in the living room / kitchen area - she breaks into the rabbitry.

It just feels like there is only so much I can do - and that I have a greater responsibility to the girls who live in the rabbitry (as a community) because they are defenseless against her.

I better stop now - I'm in tears. I guess I just need to remind myself that I have a responsibility to not only her - but the others also. 

But how do I make Millie understand that?

:shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 10, 2008)

When choosing to own pets that don't normally get along, I think we always run the risk of having to rehome one of them. We all know you love animals too much to want to give one up. I know you'll do what ever needs to be done to make sure Sasha goes to a good home!

Good job on getting your BP down a bit today!!!

Minda


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm really pleased - my bp was 129/82 when I woke up this morning...and yes, I've taken my pill!

I have to share a story about Gracie....she's so funny.

She's been living in the bedroom for the last few days as her pen got some ants in it and I moved her so we could treat her area and then just have been too lazy to move her back.

Well - she knows now that she gets bananas every morning and carrots and lettuce in the afternoon / evening. She also recognizes that almost anytime that I sit on the bed during the daytime - most likely I'm going to give them a treat of some sort...

So the other day I went in to sit on the bed and she sits up and is staring at me. I am sitting sideways to her so I'm not really watching her - but I can "feel" her watching me....and of course, I hadn't planned on giving them treats right then - I was reading something or doing something.

Then I look over at her and her mouth is just a going....almost as if she's either chewing on something - or trying to talk to me. I say her name and she looks directly at me and then her mouth just starts going and I almost think I'm about to see her start drooling....

Yeah...I broke down and got them a treat.

So this morning I wake up and happen to look over - and she's sitting there staring at me - and yes...as she sees me looking at her - her mouth starts going.

She KNEW it was banana time once I got up and about....

(The bedroom bunnies get more treats than the office bunnies - how am I ever going to get her moved back to the office???)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 11, 2008)

I can just picture that in my mind!!! hehe Great description!

Awesome BP!!! Looks like the pills are working.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Hehe she sounds like a trip.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 11, 2008)

poke! poke! how's the BP tonight? onder:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> poke! poke! how's the BP tonight? onder:


Yeah! How are you doing, Peg? Thinking of you. I hope it's down. Keep us posted.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww! That story is just the cutest! It really is amazing how smart they can be, isn't it? Clever girl!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry you've not been feeling well Peg. Also remember that those symptoms you had could all be attributed to panic too, and not necessarily anything disasterous, but hopefully now than you are getting your BP down you will start to feel better.

You should make a wall chart, and also for every X amount of tablets you take (say if you take them for a week without missing one) you treat yourself to something special. Positive incentives can work really well 

Have you tried a behaviouralist or anything with Sasha? I know you have probably looked at all your options, but its clearly breaking you up and I just wanted to suggest it incase it wasn't something you had considered.

You know where I am if you ever want a chat  just an e-mail away, ok?

Tx


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 12, 2008)

It was up again last night a bit - I forget exactly - will have to look it up. I want to say it was 129/90 or something like that.

This morning when I first took it (6:30 am) - it was 113/82. I was in total shock. I slept in and just took it a bit ago - it was 125/84. Still not too bad...but I just took my pill.

I was worried it would be high because I forgot my aspirin last night...so I'm pleased it was as low as it was.

Flashy - I haven't tried that with Sasha - I have no idea where to find one. To be honest with you - I have greater peace now about rehoming her. I watched her yesterday as she sat and STARED at the rabbits and I watched her actions. 

I honestly don't believe I'm ever going to be able to break her of trying to go after them. I've tried and tried and tried - but since she's part German Shepherd (according to the vet) - I just don't think I'm going to be able to get it out of her. We think (jokingly) she half doxie too cause she's so darn stubborn. I swear she's also stupid.

Thanks for the suggestion though - I think though that since I've come to peace about rehoming her and know the steps I want to take to do so...I'm much happier.

I just think she'll be better off - the big question now is do we try to push for a home for Millie to go with her - or keep Millie. I really want to keep Millie and as I think I said earlier - even if I got someone to take them both - what would stop them from dropping Millie off by the side of the road somewhere...know what I mean?

Anyway - off to work today - I'm getting a very late start.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Well - time for a couple of short bunny stories....

First of all - for those who don't know - I have some girls who live in the office with me. They live as sort of a "community" (I'm trying to get them all litter box trained). 

I thought I'd introduce them and tell a bit about them since the stories come from their personalities and what they like to do.

First comes....Audrey.

Audrey "rules" the room. She is most certainly the dominant female and everyone knows it - including me. These pictures were taken of her back in February- she's not as "cute" now as she's lost most of her mane...











Now - Audrey is NOT the oldest...."Girly Girl" is the oldest...but she has a mild temperament and likes to hide by herself or snuggle over next to Chaucer's cage and be with him - even if she can't be in his cage.

Here is Girly Girl...











The other four girls are:

Bandita (one of my absolute favs):










Lambykins:










Peanut:










and finally....Faith (who I really need to get a better picture of)..






[line]
The three I want to tell stories on tonight though - are Audrey, Lambykins - and Faith.

First of all - Lambykins. I love to wear ankle length skirts. Lambykins loves fabric (I think) - because she loves to come over and get herself wrapped up in my skirt and then try to tug at it and pull it on the floor. She never bites me or scratches me - she just wants to tug at my skirts - and there are certain skirts she likes more than others.

A couple of times I've tried to pull the skirt up a bit becuase she was irritating me by pulling on the skirt - only to have her stand up on her hind legs (to my side) and start pulling on it again.

Lamby is happiest when she can have a towel to play with or my skirt I guess. She doesn't do this with pants...just my skirts. She also likes to play "under" them and if I'm in the office with a longer skirt - at some point in time - Lamby will be under my feet.

Lamby also likes to get up into Isenstar's cage with her and sometimes at supper time - I'll put a bit extra in Issy's cage if I think Lamby is going to sneak up there for supper or a midnight snack. Issy isn't usually thrilled about her visitor - but she is good natured about it.

Now on to Faith.....Faith is like a little puppy that wants to explore EVERYWHERE. She is part of my final litter - which was "Faith, Hope & Leo(na)". We thought we had two girls and a boy - hence the Faith and Hope - and we named the boy "Leo" from a character on Charmed. Ha ha. Turns out Hope is the boy...but he knows his name as Hope....so we have Faith, Hope & Leona. Leona lives with Zeus and Hope lives in Robin's room with Ziggy and Ooops.

Everytime the door opens - Faith tries to sneak out the door. Its almost like she's just waiting for a chance to get loose - and in fact - before we had the puppies - she used to sneak out of the room on a regular basis. Now I'm really paranoid...so I'm constantly trying to keep her from sneaking out.

Of course - that means I have to be careful lest I fall....

Finally - Miss Audrey. I'd call her Princess Audrey or Queen Audrey - but then it would be too tempting to CROWN her. Several times I've gotten so frustrated with her that I've caged her - only to let her loose again. 

Audrey likes people and she likes to show them she's affectionate...but she likes to do so by NIPPING them. That's right - Audrey is a "Lil Nipper"....and here is the funny part.

If I have a long skirt on - Lamby comes and gets wrapped up in it and Audrey will leave me alone. However, if I have a shorter skirt or pants - Audrey thinks nothing of coming over and giving me a nip (or two or three) on the ankles. Yep - I guess another term for her would be "ankle biter".

She irritates me to no end...and yet...I love her so much. 

Sometimes she will chase the other girls and I'll pick her up and calm her down....and sure enough - she'll enjoy the attention - till suddenly its like, "Oh Crud - the other girls are gonna see me getting some loving" and then she gets mad and kicks and fights. I hold her even closer till she's calmed down...and then put her down.

What is amazing to me though - is how different each girl is. Each live in my office - with the same free roaming rights. But they're all so different. What is even more amazing - is that Girly Girl is Faith's mama....and yet Girly Girl has NO desire to roam.

Isn't it wonderful that each of our babies has their own unique personality? 

Gotta go now - I see Audrey eyeing my ankles...


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 12, 2008)

I just love it! Especially the bit about Lambykins tugging/playing with your long skirts. As for Audrey, well, isn't it funny how they manage to get into our hearts by the annoying little habits they have?
They certainly do all have separate personalities. I hope I have bunnies in MY office someday!
Flynn always tries to sneak out into the hallway as well. 
ps-Hope is a terribly manly name, if you ask me  He'll never know!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 13, 2008)

I love all of your pictures and stories! Especially about the bunny who hides under your long skirts. Max loves this for whatever reason. Every time I'm wearing an ankle length skirt (which I do often in winter) he darts under it to play.. lol.. thinks it's just so fun . Your lionheads are always so adorable and silly looking they crack me up!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2008)

First - the bp numbers. When I went to bed last night - it was 125/89 and this morning it was 117/81. So I'm really pleased - and yes - I did just take my blood pressure meds today (I got up really late and I just now remembered it as I sat here to type).

I have some pictures to share this morning of my office girls....they're really blurry because they're from my cell phone...

We have a tv stand to the right of my desk and it has some empty shelves....which the girls like. When I walked in this morning - I couldn't find the girls right off - but three of them were here:






If you look closely - you can see Peanut on the far left and Lamby's ears in the middle (towards the back) and then Audrey. Bandita was sleeping on the floor.

Then - I don't know where Lamby went - if she went further in back or what...but a few minutes later I saw this...






You can't really see Peanut's face well - but she had this look of disgust - I think it was because Audrey was taking so much space.

Well - I guess my taking the pictures disturbed Bandita and she got up and stretched and that woke up Audrey...so I got this photo...






Anyway - those are some photos of my girls....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2008)

[align=center]*Birth stories....

The good...the bad....and hopefully.... the FUNNY!

*[/align][align=left]I was sharing in a rabbitry thread about some birth stories - and then decided to put them here so that I wouldn't hijack the thread (too much). 

Here are a few of them that come to mind right off...be sure to put down any drinks as you get near the end of a paragraph....not that I can write as funny as GoinBacktoCali or Bassetluv....but still yet. For some of them - you might want to have a tissue handy.

First is Summer - partly because this was one of my earlier litters. This was her second litter with us - and I knew sorta what to expect by now. Of course, after staying up till about 5 am - she had her babies somewhere between 11 am and noon one day. We know the time because Art heard the babies sorta squeaking as they moved around (since she didn't have them in the nest). So we put the babies in the nest...great...she has four babies. I'm very pleased. The next day is our anniversary - and Art and I are heading out to lunch. I tell Art that first I need to check the babies - sure enough - all four are fat and happy. Mama (who is normally mild mannered) is a bit put out with me and sorta goes to nip at me...but hey...that means she's a good mama - right? Well...we come back home and I decided to check the nest again - and the nest now has FIVE babies in it - and Summer is like, "Sure...come on in and check it out and then leave me alone..". Sure enough - she'd had a fifth baby while we were out to lunch. I asked her if it was an anniversary present for me...

Mona Kea was also one of my first does....and she was an "interesting" doe. She was actually pretty tame - unless she had kits. From the day her kits were born - till they were coming out of the nest - her nickname was "BunZilla" as she would charge us - even if we were feeding her. Sometimes I'd wait and feed her last and she'd glare at me the whole time I was feeding everyone else - and then she'd charge me. Sometimes I'd feed her first - she'd still charge me. But once those babies were out of the nest and playing in her cage - she became a sweet bunny again. 

I've told this story on here before - several times I'm sure. Pow Wow was one of my favorite does. A bit of backstory on her first....when I first brought her home from Lionhead Nationals in 2006...we were so tired when we got home - we just literally put bunnies in cages and wanted to get some sleep. She got put in the boy's area (but in her own cage). For about a week or maybe even two - I'd go to feed her and she'd flirt with me and was such a sweetie. But I kept thinking about how I didn't remember getting a buck her color. It got to the point where I pulled her out and checked her ear and sure enough - she was Pow Wow - the girl I'd bought (she had a tattoo). 

Anyway - Pow Wow was bred before we got her...which is frequently done by breeders as a "courtesy" if you request it....especially around times of the big shows. I was so excited because she'd been bred with a super nice buck...but the kits were born a week early and of course did not survive. So we bred her a second time...once again the kits did not survive (I don't remember all the details - I'd have to look it up). So she had a third litter....and they were all born dead. Pow Wow was heartbroken - she kept staring at her nest and she'd back into the corner if I looked into her cage. Well - at the same time - Sundae had NINE babies....(I try to breed so I'll have foster moms available)....so I figured, "I'll give Pow Wow four babies and let Sundae keep five since she's able to handle that many...". I give Pow Wow four babies and she looks in her nest later and she's just THRILLED to see babies in there. I'm sure she knew that they weren't hers - but suddenly- she was happy and she took such good care of them. The next morning I get up and check her nest - and there aren't four babies in there- there are FIVE babies in there. I go and ask Art & Robin if they found a baby on the floor (which sometimes will happen) and put it in her nest. Nope - they have no idea what I'm talking about (usually they'd ask me first). So I go and count every other nest with babies in it. Everyone's in their right nest. I look at Pow Wow and grin. She had a baby and it LIVED!!! The baby did lose part of its foot from her overgrooming it...but it survived. As she raised that litter - she loved all of them - but almost always - that baby would be snuggled with mama - even when the others were playing. It makes me wonder sometimes what they know..

But that isn't the end of Pow Wow's story...she went on to have another litter of four - but one was a peanut. Pow Wow deliberately tried to nurse that peanut every couple of hours for a couple of days....until finally she realized it wasn't going to make it. I swore she lived in that nest for those first few days...and when the peanut passed - she still loved on the other ones - but she didn't nurse them every couple of hours any more.... That was Pow Wow's final litter (we discovered she carried maloclusion and I felt it would be unethical to breed her again)...but I loved her so much. After she became ill with wry neck ... she became known as "Princess Pow Wow". I was thinking about her the other day...I miss her so much.

But on to other stories. Butterscotch once built one of the most beautiful nests I ever saw....I mean - it was deep and it was really nicely made. I think she spent part of her time reading some sort of bunny building manual - I'd never seen a nest that nice. I was really looking forward to her babies - and her cage was right in the living room near my desk so I could keep an eye on her. Its a good thing it was there too....because when she had her babies that day (I think it was the afternoon or early evening - I forget - but I know I was at my desk)...she put her NOSE in the nest (well - her head too) - and then had the babies on the cage wires. Fortunately, I scooped them up after she had them and huddled them together till she was done - and then put them in her nest. She looked at me like, "I did real good mama - didn't I?" Yeah Butter...you did really good. By the way - Butter is blind now (poor baby) and she lives in our bedroom. She was in the rabbitry but I recently moved her back to the bedroom - the only downside is she thumps...a lot.

Miss Bea has a story too. Her first litter was born in a cage - in a nest that she made and then destroy and remade several times...over a three day period. Her second litter was also born in a cage (if I remember right - I may have litters two and three reversed)....but her third litter - was born in our closet. You see - she had free roaming privileges in our bedroom because she was litterbox trained. About a week before her due date - I moved her into a cage in our bedroom. Well -she wouldn't eat and she kept pitching a fit. At the time - Tiny and Ginger were also living in our bedroom. Finally - I let her out of her cage and decided to "risk" seeing what would happen. Sure enough - on her due date - she made a nest in the back of the closet (chasing Tiny out of his favorite spot) and had her babies there. As the babies grew and started coming out of the nest...their favorite playspot was....climbing on "Uncle Tiny". The big dork...he just laid there and let them climb all over him. I swear he was smiling the whole time they'd use him as a jungle gym. I'd go to put food down and they'd get between him and the food bowl and he'd just wait and let them eat and then go eat when they were done. Sometimes he gave me pathetic looks...but usually he was like, "Whatever...". I think that was Miss Bea's favorite litter - largely because she had free roaming privileges and could get away from the babies - and because she had Tiny to help. By the way - one day MB locked GingerSpice in MB's cage (which was still in the bedroom)....it was hilarious. Ginger wasn't upset - but Tiny sure was.

Ok - one more story (maybe more later). In October of 2005 - I had problems with our feed. I'd done a large number of breedings for the upcoming lionhead nationals...like 15 or 20 litters maybe? I forget exactly. But we were having stillbirths...mamas aborting babies...and mamas having the babies but no milk coming in. I also lost a buck and a mama at that time from the feed issues. But suddenly - I had 24 babies - and only one mama with milk. Since I'd spread out my breedings between a few days - I had another 3 or 4 mamas that were due in about 3 days. How was I going to keep the babies alive long enough to get fostered? Well - that is when Matilda took over. Matilda was this honking huge chestnut doe that I'd gotten for free. I decided to breed her with my blue buck in hope of opals (even though she didn't have the body type I wanted - I figured I'd try for the color). She had a litter of 8 (out of the 24). I wound up giving Matilda her 8 and letting her nurse them - then taking them away - and every 8 hours - I'd give her another set of 8 babies to nurse. I had no other choice at that point in time - no one else had milk. Well....believe it or not (I have got to find a picture of Matilda to share) - Matilda fed those 24 babies for 3 or 4 days .... till the other litters were born. I then cut her back down to 8 babies over a couple of days....and she raised her litter to adulthood just fine. I told Matilda at that time that she'd earned the right to live the rest of her life here (many breeders will have a litter and then sell the doe to another breeder - most of my does - once they're here - they're here for life). 

I do have to share another story - a sad story - but in the end - a good story. When we were going to go to Lionhead Nationals in May 2007 - I arranged to sell Ohana - a single mane broken tort doe. I knew she would be a benefit to someone's breeding program - but I wanted to work mainly with double manes. She was going to go to a breeder in Tennessee. As many of you may remember - our van died and I was devastated. I wound up refunding the money to everyone who had purchased from us - and we went to New Mexico to pick up our rabbits two weeks later from a breeder friend (the same breeder I'll be breeding Kiwi for). Between the time of Nationals - and when we would've gone to pick up our rabbits - I want to say it was the Monday or Tuesday after Nationals - an email went through the lionhead list. The rabbitry had a fire and if I remember right - ALL of the rabbits were lost. Had Ohana been delivered to them....she would have been gone also. Since Ohana was the mother of Dusty, Drew, Bun Bun & myLoki's Lily....I'm so glad that our van did not work and we stayed home.

Oh...the tales I could tell....but alas...y'all would fall asleep reading them.

Here are some pictures though..

Mona Kea





Summer





Miss Bea





(I can't resist sharing this picture of Harry)





Sundae:





One of Pow Wow's babies:





Some other rabbits I mention (or don't mention)..[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Bunnicula - a single mane lionhead I rehomed w/ a BEW breeder (blue eyed whites) for their program





[/align][align=left]Hubb - my mini lop buck that I regret rehoming.....I want another mini lop someday...







[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2008)

I was trying to find a picture or two of Matilda for y'all - and came across these (NOT of Matilda) from Dec. 30, 2006....

The first two pictures are from Romance's litter...










And here is Billy Sunny - I'll have to get a new photo for y'all..















Someday maybe I'll even tell you about his conception.....it was um....interesting. Yeah..that's it. INTERESTING...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG....BILLY :inlove:.



Did you rehome him or do you still have him? I almost forgot about him. He was such a love bug.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 13, 2008)

We still have Billy - he was going to be rehomed but he is staying with us.

He is STILL a lovebug - in fact - even more of a lovebug than he was....I think he'd rather get pets than food at suppertime.

He is one of Art's favorites....I think Art just really loves the lops....


----------



## Flashy (Nov 14, 2008)

I love, love LOVE Pow Wow's story, and the one about Miss Bea and the babies in the closet. Ohana sure had a lucky break, that's for sure.

Thanks for telling those stories Peg  Although I am now late, lol.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I love, love LOVE Pow Wow's story, and the one about Miss Bea and the babies in the closet. Ohana sure had a lucky break, that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks for telling those stories Peg  Although I am now late, lol.


I hate the first part of her story - but I LOVE the ending of it. 

Here is a picture of her from 2006 - unfortunately - I didn't take many photos of rabbitry rabbits and so I don't think I have any more of her. 







I've taken my bp pill btw - my bp was 109/70 when I got up. Is that too low? I'm going to check on www.webmd.com in just a bit and find out.

Oh - and to sorta finish up Pow Wow's story - a buck from her final litter still lives here with us - he has maloclussion and has to have his teeth trimmed every so often. I need to take his picture to share with y'all....his name?

"Brave Lil Injun"....

He's a sweetie - until he hears the words, "Time for your dentist appointment".

I swear - I think I'd run too if I had to see the dentist!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2008)

Well - I have to share another story....I've been thinking about her for a few days now.

First of all....I was looking at Saphira the other night and talking to Art about her. She just has the widest nose (notice - I didn't say "fat face")....and she reminds me so much of.....her grandmother.

Ainsley (her grandmother) was born here in one of my first litters. I fell in love with Ainsley - she was sable point and that was one of my favorite colors - and I decided to keep her.

She was born in....hmm...late June...and I was thinking of taking her to her first show - but had bred her. I didn't think she was pregnant and had been telling Art that - so he went to take her out of her cage the day before the show (so we could tattoo her) and she lunged at him and practically took a piece out of his hand. That was not at all like her...so we decided to leave her home. Good thing too....she had a nice litter of babies just a few days later. I'm sure the stress of the show would've not been good for her.

Anyway - Ainsley had a strange thing about her....she was claustophobic. She hated to be in the middle cage in a row of cages. As long as she was on the end - she was ok. Put her in the middle? She had fits....she would shake the cage and pace back and forth and just...not do well at all.

This was especially evident one time when Art & I were rearranging the rabbitry. He put her cage in the middle of a row and I told him he'd have to move it (he hadn't yet put another rabbit on the other side of her). He said "its not a big deal...she'll be fine...". Right.

So I walked away - he put another rabbit beside her - and she went NUTS. She started shaking and pacing and Art was like, 'Give her a few minutes...she'll be fine."

Uh huh. Sure.

At least the man was smart enough to not build the next row up for a little bit....and yeah - he moved her to the end after she was upset for maybe half an hour. That's right - he gave in to her. (Smart man - too bad it took him so long).

After he moved her? She settled down and went to sleep in the corner.

Another story about her - a very sad one. She was the first "major" loss I had - basically of my adult buns. Robin was home one weekend and I remember watching Ainsley do laps in her cage the day before and I would listen to her play all the time. Robin & I went out shopping and came home - and I noticed that Ainsley (whose cage was in the living room because she was one of my favorites) was panting with her mouth open. I have no idea what happened - but 15 minutes later - she was gone.

I had nightmares for weeks afterwards - seeing Ainsley in Robin's arms for those last few minutes before she passed (I was a basket case and falling apart). That was when we learned to sing them lullabies and old hymns and stuff near the end - to help them (or to help us). 

Anyway - as I'm sure you can tell - Ainsley was special to me - very special....even though looking back now at her photos - there is no way she'd be considered show quality.





















Needless to say - when I got a chance to buy Saphira (who is Ainsley's granddaughter) - I jumped on it...even though I really couldn't afford the extra $50 right then.

And I think that is part of why Saphira has stolen my heart so much...

By the way - we almost lost Saphira much earlier this year. Actually - we did "lose" her for a bit. 

You see - she had babies but then we were worried she had a stuck kit. She didn't - but because we were worried about an infection, etc. - I'd started her on Pen G. But I didn't know Pen G would dry up her milk. Her babies were fostered onto another mama and she was having playtime one day in the living room - when she quite literally disappeared. 

As it later turned out - we found her in the rabbitry - but up underneath a large cage w/ a large space for the drop down pan...somehow - she had jumped up into that and hid. I don't know how long she lived there.

When we found her - she was very very thin and I was so scared about losing her. I contacted Randy (ra7751) about how to put weight back on her without overdoing it....and she got moved into a cage in my office - right by my desk - so that she would be nearby for me to watch.

Now? Um...she's a big girl...I think maybe I've overfed her a bit and I've been cutting a bit back on her food. Then again - a lot of my girls are "big" girls.

Anyway - some pictures of my Saphira - who so often reminds me of her grandma..
















and her as a baby:






Can you see the resemblance to Ainsley? I think its in the nose - but it may also be that I live with her all the time and see the personality too...

[line]
On a somewhat happier note - some of you may remember that a friend had her rabbitry invaded by dogs earlier this spring and she lost over 70 rabbits - adults and babies. Some of her lines were gone completely - others she is trying to get back from others (and that is why I'll be breeding Kiwi).

Well - they had another incident with the dogs (long story) and I guess it got printed in the paper (none of the rabbits were hurt - this was a fight w/ the neighbor's dogs coming onto their yard and their dogs defending the yard)...in spite of a new fence, etc.

Here is what she shared...

The TRUE miracle here is that with everything in the papers about this latest chapter on our rabbitry/and dogs, a lady came by my house last night and asked me if we were the folks with the cute furry rabbits....

I told her "yes?"...

She has had one of our bunnies since about a week after the attack in April, she caught her in her yard and nursed her back to health from her various injuries and now has her living in her house as a housebunny. She's litter trained her and everything (loose in the house, no cages). She said there was a second brownish one, but that bunny died about three or four days later at her vets office. She's from Russia and her husband works here and she's been taking English classes and has just recently gotten our local newspaper in the last month to start learning to read English....

We have negotiated that I can breed my doe for a litter or two and she can keep her permanently...what a blessing.

Welcome Back, Mossypossum Gretchen (Mossypossum Cosmo x Cimmaron Mira)!!

We look forward to our litter from her by Bastet's Spud and are VERY thankful that she survived the dogs, snakes, cars, ravens, owls, coyotes and who knows what else to find her new forever home with Nadja almost 1 mile away!

Pictures are pending our visit with her this weekend.

She's a small bit of sunshine to end an awful saga.​I just thought that was awesome news...I'm so happy for her. 

Oh well - time to get off here and get to work!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2008)

[align=center]BILLY SUNNY!!!!
[/align] 
[align=left]I'll upload videos later tonight or this weekend...

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left] 

[/align][align=center]and what photo shoot would be complete without this?





[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2008)

I LOVE BILLY :inlove:.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2008)

You've seen Gracie's girls- now here are her boys:




































Austin thinks his mama is GORGEOUS and he likes to rub noses with her (or try to) through the pens. 

Dallas loves to stand up on his hind legs like a meerkat....

I did a video too - will upload it later!


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2008)

awww Peg Billy sunny has got so big he is gorgeous


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2008)

Soon to be my new siggy...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2008)

I love your new sig, and also looking at all the pictures in your blog and reading your stories.

Which buns do you have in your sig? I can obviously see Tiny and Zeus, and I recognise a few others but won't say incase I make a fool of myself


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Soon to be my new siggy...


My new siggy - top line:

Leona (one of Zeus' girls), Puck as a baby, Tiny, Bandita, Zeus' butt & Zeus again

Bottom line: Cali baby (don't know which one), then SugarBear on top - Miss Bea in hat on bottom, Gracie, Ori, Splash on to - Tiny on bottom, Miss Bea, and Tiny & Puck together

I'm glad you like it - I wish I could've gotten more rabbits in it but I didn't have their photos in the album on snapfish and I was in the mood where I wanted a change and I wanted it NOW....if that makes sense..


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2008)

They look gorgeous. I got some of my guesses right, but not others (phew, gald I didn't say anything, lol).

I get moods like that when something has to be done then and right then, but the outcome is great whether or not you got as many in Maybe next time you can get more in


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2008)

I may be redoing it later today....its just really really hard to keep seeing Puck's baby picture there.

Art was holding Puckina last night (his daughter) and she does NOT like being held. He was telling me how much he misses Puck (its been way over a year now)...and how much he wishes we still had Puck. Like your Flash, I think Puck was truly one of a kind and God broke the mold after creating him. I'll never forget him at 6 or 7 weeks - getting in front of the vacuum cleaner and not letting Art vacuum up his poops.....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm lonely for Tiny or Puck or whoever...I go on photobucket or another program and make posters (but I can't afford to buy them) - but making them sorta helps.

Here are some I did today...
















One of these days I hope to be able to buy a collage poster...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2008)

Those are fab! I love the black one especially  Even though you have not yet bought a poster, at least you can still see the designs you have made and played about with, so that you do get some sort of momento.  It's hard when you miss them though. Really hard.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2008)

This is totally NON rabbit related - but I just want to put it somewhere to remember it...

Art & Eric & Robin & I all play LoTRO (Lord of the Rings Online) - and we have our own little "clan" made up mainly of the characters that our family members play. We have had a couple of others in it - but they've left the game.

Last weekend we played with someone and really enjoyed it and we are talking about joining their clan (actually - its called a "kinship"). They have a charter set up for in-game behavior, etc. and we really enjoyed working with the person we played with. 

Tonight Eric had a meeting with them in-game and I joined in for part of it. One thing that is going to be new to me is that most of them are RP's (role players) - which means instead of being known as Peg, I'll be known as Katrice (my character's name)...and well...its just sorta a different mindset..

So I wrote a letter and sent it out only to Art, Robin & Eric as a sample letter that we could send (if we decide to join the kinship)...introducing ourselves. 

It probably won't make sense to many of you till the end when I explain it...but here it is..Well, since we're thinking about becoming closer to your family, I thought it might be nice if we introduced ourselves. I thought I'd be the one to open and mouth and insert foot....but at least it isn't a hobbit foot!

I'm Katrice....friend of animals and lover of nature. Some of my foes might say I'm simply stunning - to the point that they feel rooted to one place. But honestly - I'm just a humble and lowly traveler in the game...seeking to avoid trouble even though it so often seems to find me.

You can often find me with my heartthrob and best friend, Cenifrid. Mind you...it makes a woman's heart melt when she's confronted by some angry foe and from behind her - the arrows come at lightening speed to 
her defense. More than once has Cenifrid saved me and I am forever grateful. Both Cenifrid and I love to travel - we'll be in the woods when he turns to me and says, "Esteldin...my love?" Why of course..who 
could resist a swift journey to another location when your pack is heavy and your arms are weary. My favorite times are when he invites me to the campfire....once we defend ourselves from any roaming beasts ... of course.

Petyr is our son...so like his father and I - and yet not like us at all. Oh...mind you...he has our humor and our desire to roam. But he's chosen a different path - one where he confronts his enemies head on. 
Fortunately, he is sturdy enough for the armor he must wear to protect himself...and at times, I sense he has picked up friends to help him along his path. I think the last one was named "Herald..". Either 
way....he's a wonderful son and we always look forward to seeing his 
banner approach.

Finally is our daughter, Reina. Mostly mild mannered (till you get her stirred up) - our daughter is a lover of music and hates to see others ill. She is extremely gifted in her talents as she can yell at a 
monster to make them afraid and then turn around and sing songs of soothing for those who are accompany her. She loves theatrics and we've watched her trick the enemy into thinking she's dead...she's truly that 
good at it.

And so you will have met us all ...mother....father...son...daughter. In many ways alike...in others different ... but all looking forward to our times when fate draws us together...even if it is at a circle of defeat.



```
Ok - now for some explanation. As a loremaster, I have "spells" that will stun the enemy - or will put roots at their feet and hold them in one place. While loremasters can be powerful - they are not power players who wade right into the midst of a fight.

Art is a hunter - meaning he uses bow and arrow to fight...and he will frequently fight from the back of the pack if there are a few of us in a group. He does his best at ranged weapons. He has a couple of really neat skills- one of which is "transportation" and he can help everyone in his party get to certain major towns in the game. He also can set up a campfire, link to it - and come back to it at any time. Of course - if the campfire is out in the wilderness....beware of the enemies.

Eric is a Captain...he wades right into the battle and fights. Where a loremaster will often have a companion like a bear or bird or lynx.....the Captain will often have a herald who holds his banner and helps to fight. If worse comes to worse - the Captain can place a banner to give hope (I think - I'm not sure what it does).

Robin is a minstrel. She both heals - and hurts....but by using her music. She has a song of soothing and a lot of other songs too. Each song has a different purpose to help (or hurt) others. She can also "play dead" and the enemy will often walk away.

Finally - the "circle of defeat". When you die in game - you come to the nearest circle of stones - literally a circle where you're surrounded by stones. Each area has them in certain spots - and from there you can run back into action. We call it the "circle of defeat" - I'm not sure what it is really called. But there have been times - more than I want to think about - where our whole family has been beaten by the enemy...and we'll wind up at the circle. I'll often find myself humming the old song..."may the circle...be unbroken..." - as I hate to be the only one to die!

Thanks for letting me ramble....I have a feeling I'll be in game more in the next few weeks as it is one way our family can "stay together" and have time together - no matter how far apart we are...
```


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice. I do the whole rp gaming with City Of Heroes/Villians. We are even a part of a forum that we rp our characters in thread. You could read the threads and they flow like a story. Very fun.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Eric wrote one to send along also...

Well, time for introductions.

I am Petyr Riverstone, Captain of Dale. You might say I am a people person, and that I attract a following. .... Or at least a pesky dwarf. I think he got lost, and ended up just following me. Lousy sense of direction. 
I also study theatre, and it really does help in real life, mom... I mean... YOU try giving a rousing speech in MID-BATTLE to get the others to fight longer. Uh-huh. I thought not. 

Then there is my dad. He is a nutcase. He thinks he can pluck away at some twit with a bow, and they guy is just gonna take it? Weird. Sure, you *could* be lazy and stay safe, but how are the others gonna know you mean bidness when it comes to beating in heads? Oh well. At least he can get us home quickly. Hah. And you thought your days of driving us kids everywhere was over! 

Mom is pretty cool. Why, just recently, she figured out what a sword is for! Still hangs on to her staff... which is ok, I guess.... I mean, if it means i can stay energised, and the Lazers from heaven keep coming, who am I to complain? (besides, she wouldnt like it if I did. If Momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy.) She is also something of a pet person. Critters just follow her places. Hint: look out for falling... stuff.

And then there is Reina. Short little twirp. She is crazier then I, and that is saying something. I mean... come on... singing to hurt a baddie? Riiiiiight. She can kinda help us feel better in a fight though. I mean... hey... the baddie has to live with it too.... right? And sometimes shes not half bad. She's always crying though. "Cray of the Valer" this, " War-Cry" that. Yeesh. When I feel really depressed, she always makes me get back up. It helps. Her singing can wake the dead, it seems. Shes not that bad though. Kind to a fault. Always lends a hand. Trades blows herself, instead of hiding behind dad.... "HALP!.... Um, Petyr... rez plz?" "One tick off of 'Blood of Numenor...'"

Yep. Thats us. 

What? Where are you going? Hello? Guys?​


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 20, 2008)

um...poke poke...BP?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> um...poke poke...BP?


I've been doing pretty good - I"ve been taking my bp meds every morning (except I just realized I forgot this morning and need to go take them).

I hope to write more later today...maybe do some pics or video or something...I don't know.

Last night one of the Cali girls wasn't acting quite like herself....the other two were doing bunny 500s and she just sorta went in the corner with her head down. Checked her over...and she had ear mites. So I treated her - checked her sisters (one had 'em - the other one might have had them starting and I couldn't see them yet - so I treated her anyway). 

Turned out Faith - who was also scratching her ears - has em too.

So today I will be treating everyone here in the office who hasn't had treatment for them in the last week (Dallas and Austin got some when they played outside one day).

I'm still worried about one of the Cali girls though - the first one I treated. She just seems a bit "off" although she appears to be eating and drinking just fine. I'm going to be keeping an eye on her...

....if I can tell which one she is...

:shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm glad it's going well.  I hope that continues! 

Sorry about the mites. I should probably give Elf a good once-over this weekend, as well.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been sitting here thinking about the bunny-related things I'm thankful for - and I thought I'd share my list here..

Of course - I'm most thankful for Tiny...and for my many memories of him. I have to share a picture...







I'm thankful for the times I've had with the buns I've loved and lost....GingerSpice, Puck, SugarBear, Pow Wow, Drew, Dusty, BunBun, Hyacinth, New Hope and on and on and on the list goes. Each one of them - was loved - and I have precious memories of them all.

I'm thankful for this forum - where I've met so many good friends and bunnies too. So many of you have helped me through hard times - I really appreciate it.

I'm thankful for most of the memories I have from my days of breeding...

I'm thankful for so much more - that right now it escapes me.

Lately - I've been grieving Tiny a lot - and really struggling with the loss. I keep wanting him back (don't we always want them back?)....and I find myself wnating to shut down and go back to becoming non-functional ... the way I was before I started having rabbits. I can't do that though - I have to hold on.

So a friend is helping me with the grieving process - and has made suggestions of how I can get some help.

I figured that maybe if I made a list of what I'm thankful for (versus focusing on what I've lost) - it would help....

Anyway - to all who read this - 

[align=center]*Happy Thanksgiving!*
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, Peg!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Peg 

It's great that despite your grief you can be thankful for things too


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2008)

I try to alway keep at the front of my mind that my loss doesn't compare to my joys. Not always the easiest but I try hard. Peg I know how easy it is to dwell in loss, to let it drag you under. It is so hard to sometimes just stay afloat. You are fighting it and that is something you should be very proud of.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2008)

And I'm thankful for all the stories you share with us, Peg. Happy Thanksgiving to you, too 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Well - it looks like I have a new Cali girl...sorta.

Yesterday I had a panel open for the Cali pen to see if the girls would come out and play and how they would get along w/ the lionheads. One Cali girl came out...and things did not go well - two of the lionhead girls cornered her in the closet and wouldn't let her leave (they didn't fight her - just chased her in there and then sat guard).

Meanwhile - Lambykins jumped into their pen and didn't want to leave. I tried to get her out - she jumped back in.

I was nervous about it - but she spent yesterday evening (till about 2 am) snuggled in with the Calis....then this morning when I came in - she was snuggling with them too.

I've tried explaining to her that she's a lionhead...but she seems to insist she's a Cali now...after all...if Jenny (who is black also) can live in the Cali area - why can't she? 

Unfortunately - Isenstar has been very disturbed about this. Her cage looks over into the Cali pen and Lambykins has been HER friend and jumping up to see her and steal her food and water. Now she sees Lamby snuggling with the girls and she's moping.

Since I'm sitting here for a bit - I'm leaving the one panel down to see if Lamby will jump back out....

Anyway - just had to share - I thought it was cute.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2008)

That is cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

:shock:They have a spy?!?! Did she come out?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2008)

First a picture..






It looks horrible - partly 'cause I took it from my cell phone and partly cause of course I haven't cleaned the pen yet (I am cleaning it in a few minutes but had to grab the photo NOW).

I think I'm going to take her out though - because I've started trying to bond Gracie, her girls, and Jenny all together so that they can have the whole pen area without breaking it into smaller areas. This would give them 24 square feet (4' X 6').

The problem? Well - Jenny and Gracie used to live together - and Jenny is definitely dominant. Gracie didn't used to mind...and in fact - she didn't seem to mind today when Jenny would mount her - except for when Jenny came near her and she was settled and eating hay. 

Right now- Jenny and Gracie are side by side...and the three Cali girls keep going in the area - well - two of them.

For much of the time - one of the girls laid by the water bottle just shaking...she's so mild-natured. I was worried and was going to pick her up - but she's exploring now and feeling a bit more confident...

I really do hope this works out. Right now Jenny has a 6 square foot area - Gracie has a 6 square foot area and the girls have a 12 square foot area. I'd love it if they could all share a huge pen.

Oops - better go - it looks like one of the girls (the more dominant of the three) is about to mount Jenny - who is resting beside Gracie.....


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Well - I got Lamby out of the pen - and she's so upset with me. She's laying right beside the pen - as close as she can get to the Cali girls. My concern was that if there was a tussle -they're at least twice her size (weight wise) and she'd get beat up.

Jenny is also in the "time out" cage. This means that Gracie and the girls have 18 square feet and Jenny has 6 square feet. 

I would really like to get Jenny included in the bonding....oh well...I'll give it time.

But Lambykins? I don't know - maybe I should just leave her with the Calis but Isenstar really seems to like it when she jumps up there (sometimes).


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

I think if she is happy with them and not fighting leave her there. Maybe Isenstar can find someone else?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think if she is happy with them and not fighting leave her there. Maybe Isenstar can find someone else?


Well - she's back in with them.

Faith (bunny) was chasing her and pulling on her fur and trying to mount her. As she ran by ..with Faith literally holding on - Lamby looked up at me and gave me this look of "See ... its all your fault". (Never mind that Lamby was mounting Faith earlier).

So I grabbed her and held her for a bit - and then put her in with the Calis...

When she got done flicking me off and thumping at me - she went and settled down next to one of the Cali girls and started napping.

I feel like calling the two of them together "Me & My Shadow"...

She has been getting a bare spot on her back (where she was getting overgroomed)...so I'm thinking she may do better in with the Cali girls...at least it is worth a try.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems like Lamby has made up her mind that she's an honorary Cali . Perhaps she's sticking with them so she has 'bodyguards' against Faith!!!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Well - she's back out again. Honestly - I'm horrible at this...

Two of the Cali girls love to do the bunny 500....a lot (in the evenings and in the mornings). One of them quite literally ran over Lamby as she was trying to get away...she's fine - but she was sorta scared and panting in a corner. I just felt like she needed to be out of there last night since I wouldn't be here to watch for things.

Now she's snoozing sorta by their cage - I may put her back in later.

Gracie and her girls are definitely going to live together. So their pen is getting set up for them later today (basically - removing the barrier which is folded back)....

I just don't know whether to try to bond Jenny to them - or to put Lamby in there. I don't feel both would be good. Jenny is a *itch sometimes. She's very very dominant and she's very very heavy. If she chose to mount or boss Lamby and I wasn't around....I'd be worried about her. The Cali girls and Gracie are more laid back.

It wouldn't be horrible just to let Jenny have Gracie's old pen...would it? She doesn't seem to "need" others (although she does like them sometimes)....and she really likes this size pen and its big enough for her. I actually might extend her pen into an "L" and she'd have 8 square feet and then Gracie & girls would still have 16 square feet. 

So much to think about - and I HATE making decisions.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Well - Isenstar had a visitor today....Lambykins...






I don't think Isenstar liked Lamby just coming up for a drink without being friendly...in fact...she seemed to get a bit bossy..





She got SOOOO bossy - that Lamby decided to take off..
(Lamby...you didn't HAVE to leave..)





Hmmmph...well...I didn't want company anyway.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw. Your rabbits are hilarious  And very sweeeeet.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had some folks pm'ing me - others emailing me - to ask how I'm doing since I've been kind of quiet. I'm gonna just go ahead and post it in here so that those of you who tend to read my stuff will know...

I'm not doing well at all. My blood pressure is fine - its not that. 

Its that I'm starting to sink into depression and its kicking my rear. Every day that goes by - I miss Tiny...not less...but more. Its like whenever I feel stressed - I want to hold him and pet him and feel him giving me kisses - like he would when I was on the phone with stressful customers. Its getting harder to live without him - not easier.

In addition - the house has gotten to a point where it is depressing. Art tried to get me up this morning and I was dreaming about how we'd moved to a new house - and there were NO BUNNIES. The house was so beautiful....nice decorations (something I haven't really done here)....and it was just...nice. I wanted to stay in bed and continue dreaming (I wound up getting up about 10 minutes later). 

Ali and I talked the other night about how we start things around our homes but often don't finish them....and in a way - it made me want to start getting stuff done around the house - and in a way - I just wanted to bury my head and say "forget it". As I told Ali, I have known for years (thanks to the observations and comments of those who love me) that I have a fear...not of failure...but of success. For if I am successful at something...then what comes next? 

I'm not talking about the basic stuff like cleaning cages and all - Art & Robin help a lot with that. I'm talking about the stuff like dealing with the disorganization - the piles of papers that build up around my desk - the lack of order in my bedroom - the house being so overstuffed with JUNK. Art is a neatnik who is also a packrat....it sorta ebbs and flows. He's a neatnik if the junk is thrown out - but let the house get disorganized and he starts bringing home junk (like a case of soap they found at work from when it was a bomb shelter 20 years ago...that's right - the soap was 20 years old).

I think the worst part is I find myself pulling away from people when I need them the most. Either I drive them away (sometimes purposely - sometimes not) - or I just...hide away.

I'm not sure why I am putting all this here - maybe its cause I just don't have the energy to answer all the various pms/emails. I don't know.

Anyway - if I'm quiet for a few days - possibly even till after the 1st....just know that right now I've tied a knot and I'm hanging on for dear life till the holidays are over. This is just not a good time for me...

[line]

Now for a couple of things about bunnies....

Barry could use prayers. He'd had an ear infection - with a bit of tilt...it went away till earlier this week and now its back in full force (the tilt). I think he's a mini-rex mix...such soft fur. He is sorta a "rescue" - he had eye problems at the feed store and after I got him and was describing it to Zin she pointed out that I sorta had a responsibility to him since it sounded like it was going to be ongoing and most folks would just put him down. So he's lived here (he was my favorite of the litter - I often go in to the feed store and mark in the ears if the babies are girls or boys). I use a marker..not a tattoo.

In the office - Audrey may have to be caged. She has been so totally destructive...anyone want a destructo bunny? She got into a box of files under my desk and has been pulling them out and shredding them. She also comes up and nips me if I'm sitting with my feet on papers she wants to shred. She also goes under Tio's cage and pushes his poops out from under his cage (she gets in his tray since it sits on th efloor about 4" under the cage). She reminds me of a little kid - always looking to see what trouble she can get into. 

The thing is...I need to move MIss Bea and bunnies out of my bedroom - but Miss Bea and Audrey will fight. So I need to figure out what I'm going to do.....Miss Bea has developed some bad habits in my bedroom....and if I cage her - she won't eat (I'm serious) - she'll pout. 

Anyway - I know I'll figure things out. I'm sitting here watching Audrey for a minute and I wonder if she does all this stuff to get my attention....I almost wonder if I put her out with Zeus and the girls what would happen.....would she calm down with a whole garage to run around in (well - minus the boxes that she'd probably wind up destroying)...

Wedge is very active lately - and very very bossy with Hepburn - mounting him a lot. Still yet - the two boys get along really well and I often find them grooming each other too.

Well - I guess that is it...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

When things get stressful its natural to want to cuddle the one thing that made you feel better, and you can't, so on top of your stresses (Christmas? Maybe also a touch of SAD as the nights are getting very long?) you also have grief rearing its ugly head yet again.

I do hear what you are saying about success, but the fact you have identified it is good. Any ideas on what you can do to challenge that fear? Maybe stop it ruling yours life so much?

I know finances will be tight (given the credit crunch and all), but have you maybe thought about trundling yourself back to a/your counsellor?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Well - Destructo bunny is taking a rest...she's done her share of destroying things under my desk - so she goes into the file cabinet (which has an empty spot because the drawer broke during a move) and ...well..the pictures say it all..

This is actually the last photo - she'd fallen asleep....doesn't she look sweet (but never innocent)






She wasn't happy with me taking pics





I think she looks proud of her destruction





Just another pic...






I really think I'm going to change her name to DESTRUCTO.....she's such a hellion.

Yet I love her so much....what IS WRONG with me?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> When things get stressful its natural to want to cuddle the one thing that made you feel better, and you can't, so on top of your stresses (Christmas? Maybe also a touch of SAD as the nights are getting very long?) you also have grief rearing its ugly head yet again. *That actually makes a lot of sense. This is always a hard time of year for me - largely because I feel like I don't measure up as a mom because I don't do all the decorations/cookies, etc. (the few times I tried - I fell flat)...and because money is tight so I can't "spoil" the kids like I'd like this year. So I think I'm feeling that on top of everything else.*
> 
> I do hear what you are saying about success, but the fact you have identified it is good. Any ideas on what you can do to challenge that fear? Maybe stop it ruling yours life so much?* How about - I don't want to challenge it? (At least its the truth). Not succeeding is "comfortable". Its what I've known for 48 years...why change now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

You might think this harsh, but I'm trying to go for honest, more than harsh.

Things may be comfortable, but does that mean it necessarily healthy, or good for you? If you are scared of succeeding how do you intend to beat your depression? For so many of us who have mental health problems it is far easier to know where we are and a lot of us fear getting better. If you are fearing success, then surely that encompasses succeeding in beating depression? Maybe starting to challenge your fear of success will mean that actually you can start to move forward from how bad you feel?

If you are having to get Art to nag, then maybe that means you don't really want to go? It's ok to not want to go, as long as you can understand the reasons behind it, and as long as they are valid reasons. I truly believe though, that if you want to get better you have to find the motivation to do it yourself. Yes, support from loved ones is good, but doing something because they push you into it is not good. You have to do it for you, not because you are being hassled. Therefore, maybe instead of asking Art to hassle you, maybe ask him to hold your hand while you call the doctors? Or ask him to come with you?

If, however, you are not yet ready to get better, that's ok, it can only happen when you are ready, but you also need to be honest with yourself if that is the case, and also look at why you don't feel ready to get better. 

I'm glad you have been using a provben coping strategy, its' one you know works, and that's fantastic.

I'm sorry if any of that was harsh, or upset you or anything.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

I was getting ready to sweep/clean the Cali girls pen - when I had a chance to snap this picture.

Two of the Cali sisters are really close...the other one now seems to be more of a loner and likes to hang out with mama now that Gracie's in with them.

The one who is the most shy is...well...I'll let you see. Can you see her nose tip?






:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> You might think this harsh, but I'm trying to go for honest, more than harsh.
> 
> *One of the things I've always appreciated about you - has been your openness and HONESTY. I have always felt like there is always at least a nugget of truth in what people say - and that rather than get offended (which is sometimes what I do) - I also try to look for the nugget of truth so that I can apply it to my life and change things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

I was REALLY scared of your reply, lol, but I'm really glad that I have given you something to think about 

In terms of your house, I will give you the advice I gave my mum last week. Last week we had to turn our house upside down and mix it all about because we had plumbers in and it disrupted everything. Mum was saying what you were when they had gone, about not knowing where to start, it's too much to do, can't face it, etc, so I just said to her, don't plan, just, as you walk past something, pick it up and put it in the right place. If everytime you go past something you put it in the right place, you will be done in no time, and she said that really helped and our house has returned to much the chaotic state it was before hand.

How would you eat an elephant Peg? You would not look at the whole elephant because it would feel unmanageable, you would look bite by bite.

If you can find someone to help motivate you, that would be great.

I read and took on board all you said, and I think you have a very good idea of what is going on, and I can also see your mental workings of seeing your counsellor, and why you are not sure that it's beneficial for you. I respect all that. A lot of the things I say are based on wider knowledge and the little I know about you, so learning more about you through your honest answers and you contradicting me or correcting what I say, that's great


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

I think part of it is that when I saw my counselor last time - I was very proactive.....she was shocked that I had never seen a counselor before and yet went in with a list to get started.

Basicalliy - in my first appointment - I went in with a list of the times I'd been depressed for 2 weeks or more during the last 26 years (how long I'd been married or known Art). I marked the ones that I knew were caused by stresses like finances or being a new mom - and then we talked about the other ones - that were very cyclical in nature.

During the whole time I was in counseling - I was very proactive about things and would sometimes come in with journal entries or things that I'd been thinking about based upon my last conversation with her...our sessions were very productive.

So if I felt like she could/would help me...yeah...I'd go back in a heartbeat. I am considering it for after the New Year if I can't work through the grieving of Tiny. Its amazing how I'll be fine and then it just sweeps over me...but I think you and another friend hit the nail on the head - where he was my "comfort" and part of what makes me miss him is that I have other stresses that make me want some comfort. I am thinking about that and how to work through that...because I think that is a major cause of the grief. Can I find another way to destress without Tiny being here?

I'm feeling a lot better now that I've cleaned up part of the floor from Destructo's work. She got mad at me and tried to steal paper from me - but she didn't nip me. I called her Destructo and she flicked me off several times as she ran away. It actually made me laugh.

I've been thinking about using most of the time that I use to read/visit this forum - to be more active on a forum about getting organized. (I was on it pre-bunnies and it helped me). I'd say "I'll do both" but I really need to cut down on my internet time...not increase it.

I actually used to be a good homemaker - for about 9 months once I had the house so clean you could eat off the floor. The kids were four - and we were living in a 2 bedroom apartment. The thing is - about 90% of our stuff was in storage. I was using the "Sidetracked Sister's" card file system where you write down the chores on cards and file them once their done..and each day you pull out the cards for that day. I've also used the Messies Annonymous "flipper" program well - and I may go back to that (its hard to explain...but it worked well). 

Or I may design myself a checklist that I check off daily - one page per week - and hang it on the wall.

I haven't decided.

Anyway...after dealing with Audrey's mess ... I'm about to start a load of laundry and call my mom. I think today is starting to look better (other than calling my mom who struggles with short term memory loss but doesn't realize it). I may even accomplish more than my goals!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

Tis good you feel you are making progress today 

In terms of finding something else to help you destress, what was it Tiny gave you? Company? A cuddle? a distraction? I just wonder if you can figure out what he gave you you can find another strategy that might also work effectively


----------



## polly (Dec 6, 2008)

Peg I was trying to think of something to say that would be helpfulbut my brain is a bit scrambled at the minute so all I xcan say is BIG HUGS!!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

First of all - for folks who frequently skim messages - please skip this one. You will almost need to read the whole rambly thing for it to make sense...so just move on by and don't worry about skipping this one.

Polly - your message about big hugs was the first thing I saw after getting off the phone w/ my mom - let me tell you - I needed those hugs. I feel like I lose a little bit more of my mom with every weekly call...I think I had to tell her 10 times that she'd already bought me my Christmas present (baklava for me - cheese for Art)...and that it arrived today. I hate Saturdays sometimes 'cause that's when she likes me to call - and we talk for 1-2 hours...but we usually have the same conversations over and over and over again - without her realizing it. 

Flashy - I've been thinking a lot about things and I'm going to type a lot here. I was going to just pm it to you - but I found myself thinking, "What if someone else is struggling and feels the same way??"...so I'm posting some things in my blog.

You asked me what Tiny gave me - and I can tell you some of it - but in order for it to make sense...I need to start way way back years ago. Hence the long message.

Over the last 4-5 years, I've come to realize just how dysfunctional my adopted mom's family was. They never talked to each other (the kids even) except to say things like, "Dad wants you to do this.." or "Mom wants you to do that..". They rarely played together - and my mom said she can never remember hearing her mom or dad telling her that they loved her when she was growing up. (She did hear it from her mom years later...but the attitude was, 'You should know I Love you....look at all I did for you..").

Mom & dad adopted me when I was about 1...and I was the only child. Till he left mom when I was 15 - dad was busy almost all the time and I rarely saw him. He worked nights, weekends, etc. (or so we were told - turned out later he had someone else in his life). 

So mom raised me - mostly alone. In addition - she didn't have her mom or family to really talk to - because we lived in Connecticut and they lived in Northern Maine. 

By the way - my adopted mom is the firstborn...they tend to be overachievers.

I say all this to say - my mom may have told me she loved me - but I was never "good enough" for her. She was raised in a day in age where children were to be "seen and not heard" - quite literally. They would have to sit on a bench in the hallway when her parents went to visit her grandma....not talking the whole time.

I think part of mom's mindset came from the fact that because I was adopted - for those first few years of my life - the state could have taken me from her....so she was always afraid that I wouldn't be good enough...and she didn't want them to take me from her. In addition - she felt like she had to raise me to be "perfect" pretty much - because she was raising someone else's child...and what if they met me years later and were disappointed?

One sad thing is - Mom and I have such different personalities - we're about as opposite as people can be. For instance - I can't stand to wear shoes or slippers (same as my birthmom) - but mom saw that as me being rebellious. I never cared for her furniture or style of decorating...that was rebellious too. (Imagine my shock when I walked into my birthmom's house and saw she had the same Home Interiors figurines and paintings I loved...). 

Some memories in particular stand out in my mind....one was when I went back to college after getting married and I got all A's and B's...but in particular - an A in Accounting (mom was a bookkeeper). Mom's comment? "Why didn't you do that before?" (I had been studying science and was flunking out). 

Another one is when I went home this year for Mother's Day...and her first comments were "You need to lose 30 pounds before you come home for another visit..". 

Gee..thanks Mom.

I have no doubt my mom loves me - please don't take me wrong. But - I have never performed up to her expectations. Now that I know more about her family history - I understand that - as the only time she received attention was if she performed well at something.

So what does that have to do with Tiny? Well - I'd had Tiny for several months when I did the unthinkable....I shook him. He'd gotten in a fight with another buck (we realized later he had put up his paws to get the buck off his head and his nails had been what hurt the bucks' penis...he wound up losing a bit of it). I lost my temper and picked up Tiny and yelled him and shook him (not hard - but enough to scare both myself and him).

I almost rehomed him after that day. I couldn't believe what I had done. Another rabbit person called me and we talked (she knew I was upset) and she explained to me (after she knew I was calmed down) about the consequences of my actions and how I needed to watch Tiny for stasis.

Needless to say - Tiny was upset by this and for the next...I don't know - week - or maybe longer - he sat a distance from me and watched me. I tried to talk to him - I begged and pleaded (from a distance) for him to forgive me....but I also knew he was scared of me.

You have to understand - he had seen me at my very very worst. I could not believe the way I'd yelled at him - the things I'd said. I couldn't believe I'd shaken him. 

I don't remember how long after this it was - but he chose - of his own free will - to come see me. He hopped in my lap and let me pet him. I sat there and cried for...I don't know how long. All I know is I remember that moment. 

You see - in spite of seeing me at my very worst - he chose to trust me. He forgave me - and over time - he showed me how much he loved me in return.

When I think of the term "unconditional love" - I think of Tiny...of his forgiveness of me - of his love for me. 

Once he forgave me - its like he chose to never look back at that ugly side of me again....he decided to risk it all by loving me...even though I'd abused him.

When I was upset - I could talk to him - and he wouldn't try to change me or cheer me up. He'd just listen - let me cry in his fur if need be - and then look at me as if to say, "Can I groom out the tears now?" and start grooming himself. If I had to cry some more...I'd do that and he'd just patiently wait till I was done.

As many of you know - I have a wonderful husband and we've been together 29 years. But when I need to cry - Art doesn't "get it". He thinks its his job to "make me better" by getting me to laugh - or telling me to "get over it". He doesn't understand that sometimes - I just have to cry - to get it out. He was brought up in a family where crying was a weakness...something you didn't do.

So Tiny was the only one who loved me for me (in spite of my many flaws) and also was willing to let me be me and cry if I needed to. He accepted me with my strengths and weaknesses - he appreciated what I could give him - and didn't ask for more - and just loved me.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not crying for what Tiny gave me or did for me - I'm crying for what he was to me - for who he was.

I don't mean to offend the non-religious with this next part .. but here goes.

Since I've been little - the one thing I've often held onto is that God loves me - no matter what. I know I disappoint Him at times....but I am assured of His love for me. A few years ago, I came to realize that I didn't have to "earn" His love and that what I didn't wouldn't change His love an iota....because His love for me wasn't based upon my performance - but upon His character and who He is.

It was like Tiny was that love - put in fur - so that I could feel God's love at times when I felt inadequate. He was "God with flesh on" as some people call it.

We talk about my fear of succeeding...and I've been thinking about that a lot. There are some things I have succeeded at...others I really really struggle with. Homemaking is a big one that I struggle with - for several reasons.


I didn't really get lots of help/training in homemaking. Mom kept a nice house - but I didn't do much other than dust and a few other things.
I have so much JUNK - some of which I think I might keep because it makes me feel good about myself or about some part of me. For instance - we probably have over 2,000 books at least - some of which are just there 'cause I think they make me look smart (I can't explain it...but its like smart people read these books). I am already thinking about going through the books and getting rid of a bunch and keeping the ones that have meaning to me. Same thing with videos and dvds and stuff like that. A lot of what holds me back is the clutter...
I don't have good time management skills - plus I'm addicted to the internet and spend way too much time (on posts like this)
It isn't fun. 
So many more things come to my mind - but I think I best quit now.

So Flashy - that is why Tiny meant so much to me - and why I struggle so much. 

The thing is - when I used to meet with my counselor - I talked about the house - several times - about the need to set goals, etc. But it never went anywhere - its almost like for her the topic was easy (to take care of her house) - so she couldn't understand my struggles. 

By the time I quit going to counseling (we had agreed I didn't need it) - the only real thing I was struggling with...was housework - and she wished me well.

I hope this long post has made some sort of sense...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Gotta share - took this just a bit ago...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

:shock:I WANT


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:I WANT


The Calis or Destructo bunny?

I'd send her for Elvis...but she's way too mean for him....she thinks its her job to hump everyone.....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2008)

Peg this is one of the cutest pictures I have seen.






Susan:heartbeat:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

I can understand that all very much Peg. I actually wrote something very similar on a different forum about conditional and unconditional love.

The basic gist of it is that I have only ever had conditional love, had to be smarter, thinner, more talented, funnier, etc, and I always had to have that front on. 

Flash didn't care who I was, he just wanted me. He was willingly there in times when people weren't. I'm going to put the next bit insmall and graybecause I'm not sure it's appropriate (Peg, feel free to delete it-be it the grey bit or the whole post-when you've read it if you want). I actually wanted to put it on white, but couldn't. The forum wouldn't let me. *growls*. I may chicken out and delete it and PM it to you. Ok, so I just edited it to all be the same colour and same size so that it didn't stand out.

I am an extreme self harmer (according to the doctors), and I have never shown any person me at that worst point. Everyone sees happy, lively, confident Tracy. Flash (and since, various other rabbits, namely Sky), have seen me at my worst, be it self harming, over dosing, whatever, and they chose to stay. One time I lost the plot and Flash just came over and sat with me. He ended up covered in blood, and yet he still sat there and stayed. When I was less distressed he went away, he cleaned himself, and then *he came back*. Like with you and Tiny, Flash had seen me at my ultimate worst, and yet he chose to come back. 

When someone, or something chooses to do that it seems to cement them into our hearts forever, especially when we have never known love like that before.

To enable you to get from somebun else, what you got from Tiny, they need to be able to see you at your worst, and that's hopefully not something that will happen for your sake or theirs, which may mean you never feel you have that unconditional love that encompasses the worst of times and the best of times. On the other hand you must have many buns who have seen you in bad times and are still there in their own little way? even if that way is different?

I hope what I have said hasn't been out of place, but I just wanted you to know that I can relate in a big way. Yes, it's a different way, with different circumstances, but the essence is still the same.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Flashy - if you want the post deleted - let me know. But for all we know - it may help someone else who struggles - so for now - I'm leaving it.

You're right - both of us had unconditional love from our rabbits - they saw us at our worst (in our own ways) - and they chose to come back.....they chose to be with us anyway.

I think that just "getting it out there' - by typing it here - has really helped me. I don't think I realized until yesterday exactly how strongly I felt about Tiny's unconditional love for me. It took talking to my mom and listening to her - to think about how I love her dearly - but I've never felt loved - and that was what made me realize just how much Tiny's love meant to me.

You're right though - I wouldn't want another rabbit to see me at my worst. 

At times I have a bad temper and yell or slam a door or something - and some of them have seen me like that. But never have I harmed another rabbit....even though there have been times I've been upset.

Since I wrote last night - I've been thinking about the fact that to me - it was like God sent me Tiny to show me that love - and I think I can better handle stresses now (we'll see though). 

I recognize some of the triggers of my grieving about Tiny- like if the forum loses a flemish giant...or if Art & I have a big fight - or even if finances are tough. The times when I feel like I'm doing a lousy job...stuff like that. I think I'm going to have to find another way to deal with those triggers...to recognize them and have sort of a plan in place....to help me calm down and feel less like a failure at those times. 

Knowing that - really does help - it gives me a feeling of "I can make it through..".


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

*big cuddles* You sound like you are learning about yourself hard and fast, and hopefully it will help you to have that understanding of yourself and the relationship you have with Tiny, and others, and what he meant to you.

Maybe there are other ways involving your buns that you can do when you fele stressed? Like go and give them food? Or a fresh handful of hay? Or a stroke/cuddle? Sometimes just that contact can help.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Because of the way I'm feeling right now (like I made a breakthrough in the whole grief process) - I designed this. I'm not ordering it ....but I like it better than others I've done. (I'm also hoping to finally do the collage photo frame I have here all ready to put his photos in - I'll probably do that this afternoon to hang in my office...)


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

That's beautiful Peg. Really, really beautiful.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought I'd give a short update on some bunnies here.

I think I mentioned Barry came down with head tilt....he was rolling really bad last night. Well - this morning he was sitting up a bit and eating - still tilted- but he had better control. He was also flirting with Miss Bea and the girls in the bedroom (he's in a 1 X 1 NIC pen where he can't roll much). He loved his banana.

Last night Art also mentioned that he thought Harry had mites. Sure enough...he did. They were down in there but you could see them. Even worse...he has an infection in both ears (its gotten to the point where I can put my nose to their ears and smell if there is an infection going on - Randy and I talked about it once and it is amazing - but true). So he got a shot of Pen G (along with the ivermectin) and I got some of the puss out of his ears.....oh..he got pain killer too. This morning he was still feeling a bit under the weather....but this afternoon he started crunching on the cheerios and acting like he felt somewhat better...so who knows? He's in with Wedge and Hepburn right now (in the bedroom) and I'm going to look at his ears again tonight.

This is killing me - the ear mites. Rabbits who are getting them don't live side by side or anything like that....its just happening in "almost" random places. I say almost random...but when I look at it - its either the older rabbits or the ones that already had some sort of an illness in the past. I told Art that I was shocked Harry wasn't tilted or rolling....I think we caught him in time. Its amazing what Pen G can do (when it is an infection - vs. Pasturella or something).

I guess that is pretty much it....I may go love on Miss Bea for a few moments or something - I need to run to the grocery store and get a few things...

Hope everyone else is having a relaxing Sunday...

Edited to add: Oooh - I just remembered - in a little less than 3 hours - the next installment of the Librarian movie series comes on TNT. I can hardly wait. For those who don't know - the series is a bit of a play on the Indiana Jones character...and probably other adventure movies too...

Here's a link about the series: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/index.html?curid=1348785

and a link to the website: http://www.tnt.tv/movies/librarian/


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

EEK! Thank god you reminded me of the movie!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

What to say, what to say. Hmm.

I've read over all the posts on the last couple of pages, and have to say something. I just don't know what. I'm thinking.

Peg, I know what you think of me and my mental state, and me as a person, we don't see eye to eye and don't think we ever will.

But whatever our feelings on that issue, I have to tell you, you're not alone. Depression can be this huge black pit that sucks you down and down, until you get to the point where you just don't want to get back up again. I am so sorry that you lost Tiny, who was your ladder out, but so glad also that you have your loving husband, your kids, and your other bunnies to help you. And I'm really glad you have RO to type out some of the things you are feeling.

Whatever you think of me I DO care and I have depression also and know how it can be at times. The staying in bed thing, I do sometimes, and if it wasn't for my pets I don't think I would get up at all some days. 


Tracys' advice about cleaning was spot-on, I think I'll take that onboard myself.



I'm struggling not to cry reading all the stuff on here from both you and Tracy, you guys make me worry that you're gonna jump off bridges and I'll never know what happened, and I hate that, makes me freak out.

Please accept these 'online' hugs from me and please do all you need to keep yourself above water. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Michele,

You have no idea how much your post means to me....honestly. It means a lot - and I'm sorry that I haven't been in my thread for the last 12 hours -because I know what its like to post something like that and then wonder how its gonna sound...

I've struggled with depression (off and on) for years and I had suicidal thoughts for years....what I think/feel right now about suicide is nowhere near that intensity - and in fact - as I expressed to a friend - it isn't that I want to die...its that I don't want to live..the way I've been living. I wanted to cover my head with the pillow and sleep and wake up about 6 months from now with everything being back to normal - or at least "good".

Its funny - but after realizing why I was grieving so much about Tiny and why I felt I needed him so....it was like this huge boulder rolled off my back or something. I think that understanding the grief has become a big part of dealing with it. 

I'm still in the process of coming up with a plan for dealing with stress...obviously - I can't go hold Tiny and hug him. I don't want to become THAT attached to just any one bunny either...so that is one reason why I'm putting a lot of thought into this. 

Anyway - I need to get out the door soon for work - so I may post more later...but I wanted to thank you for taking the time to write what you did - it truly meant a lot to me!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 8, 2008)

First of all - this isn't a rabbit related post - its about me. 

Today I decided to "love myself" a bit. I had some extra income and well...first the backstory.

I work as a merchandiser which means I frequently / normally wear polo shirts or blouses with a collar. Whatever I wear - for most companies they require a collared shirt.

A lot of my other stuff is...old. Shot. I still have tshirts I bought this spring...but well...I wanted a few things that were more feminine. I was telling myself that when I wear crappy clothes (not that there aren't times for crappy clothes) - its a way of tearing myself down - of showing I don't care for myself. It also isn't the most attractive to Art either (although he never complains).

I was going into Beall's (a department store) to look for a bathrobe for Eric - and I decided to look at shirts for me too. I bought 6 shirts - 5 are blouses and 1 is a more feminine top (they were all 1/2 off..). I may take one or two back - I'm going to try them on and get Robin's input...since she's younger, etc.

Then I decided to go to Ross Dress for Less (an outlet store)...I found Eric's bathrobe there (really nice one too)....and I got some more tops....then I went to Cato's where I bought two tops on clearance and one at FULL PRICE (which is really something for me). The full-price item is a grey (which isn't my best color) cowl neck short sleeve sweater that is just soooo soft. If I wear red beads with it - I can pull it off...although I bought black beads to wear with it if I can't find red ones that are long enough.

I'm dying to try all this on and get Robin and Art's opinions since I was shopping alone at the time - and anything they don't like - I can take back.

I thought about taking pics and posting them here....but alas - my hair hasn't been colored in AGES and I knew Zin would come through the computer screen and shake me for letting my roots get this bad...no...worse than bad.

So maybe I'll color my hair later this week and take pictures then to show y'all what I did.

I got into one of the tops from Beall's before Art went to bed (the non-collared one) - and his eyes lit up and he was like, 'You're so pretty in that..'.

WOW.

I paid $20 for it...at half price...and I found myself going, "I should've had this weeks ago!"

Anyway - I say all this to say - I've decided to try and take some healthy steps towards getting myself healthy again....like retraining myself to do my facial daily and maybe even (gasp) wear *some* makeup....I'm probably going to use some tanning lotion too cause I'm so pale (the tanning moisturizer type stuff)....and I'm just going to focus on doing things that I think will help me feel better about myself - to love myself.

Its not the same way Tiny loved me - but in a way - it is partly because he loved me so (and because Art loves me so much) - that I am going to do this for myself...to remind myself that I'm not trash - that I'm worthy of being loved.

I guess that's all....


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Well - it looks like for sure - 4 tops and 2 necklaces are going back.

The others? I love almost all of them. One of them (the gray cowl neck) I'm sorta debating about. It "needs" something. Not sure what...but something. 

One of my favorites - a brown super long cowl neck thingy - was armless (so a cowl tank maybe?). Loved the color. The cowl was awesome. But the lack of sleeves...

Well....even though it was only $5.99 at Cato - its going back.

I know that everytime I go into my closet - I'd pick anything other than it (even though I'd love it) because it just doesn't go well with a jacket (covers up the cowl too much) and my arms are just too big. We talked about getting a shrug to go with it....but eh...I don't know. Not really my style...

I think I'd still pick any of the ones I'm keeping instead....so back it goes.

I'm pretty pleased though with what I'm keeping. A couple of tops I felt "iffy" about till Robin and I talked about them...one I LOVE but it is so not my normal style at all....but I was so in love with the pattern and fabric and stuff.

So yeah - I'm pretty happy...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh wow - I've been watching clips of Mama Mia on YouTube for the last hour or so - and laughing till I cried. How I love this movie- I'm counting down the days till it comes out on dvd.

For those who aren't familiar with the movie - its about a girl who is getting married and she wants her dad to come to the wedding. Only problem? She doesn't know who her dad is....but she's read her mom's journal from before she was born..and she has three possible fathers. So...she invites them all (without telling her mom) - and they all agree to come.

Most of these clips revolve around the mom and her two best friends who have come in for the wedding. I really love the short friend w/ glasses - she sorta reminds me of one side of me when I'm in a goofy mood....

So here are some of my favorite scenes...(* there are a couple of quick things in them that might be offensive to some - I'm a mostly conservative Christian and didn't have problems with them myself - but figured I'd warn some since we have younger members on the forum)

*Mama Mia* - when Donna (the mom) first sees the three guys...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGNtimrtGiI[/ame]

*Chiquita *- after she's seen the three guys and know they're on the small island

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muqTfBiBlg8[/ame]

**Dancing Queen* - when the friends are trying to cheer Donna up

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9cdfQWDCWA[/ame]

**Does Your Mother Know That You're Out*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT5NIC1Iqvw[/ame]

Anyway - I've bookmarked these to go back to whenever I need to lighten up my mood a bit....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

I meant to post this last night - and forgot...

Last night I was feeding supper in the office....I always do the caged and penned bunnies first.

Well ok...so I was late feeding supper - everyone was hungry. 

But I really don't think it was fair for Bandita to come over and start grabbing my socks and trying to pull me to the food bowl for the girls on the floor....I mean it takes me all of 7 minutes from start to finish to feed the office (unless I take some time to love on Jason).

Yeah - that's right - she came over and was nipping at my socks and trying to use them to pull me over to their food bowl.

I thought it was cute.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

That is VERY sweet 

How are you doing today?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Peg;
Just wanted to write and say I feel your pain when it comes to the house. I'd rather do anything else...
I've noticed tho, that after I've accomplished a house task, I feel better and more energized. Get yourself a cheap MP3 player or walkman, and listen to it while you do the cleanup.

My mom knows how messy I can be; she developed a strategy to cope with it. She would get 3 big bags/boxes, and start picking up each thing that was on the floor/in a pile. 
If I couldn't answer what it was/what it meant to me/if I used it, it would go to the toss or charity piles. I really hated it when she would do this, because I can remember exactly where I got everything, and its uses... but I had to justify keeping it...

As for the books/DVDs/Cds, I try really hard to cull them once a year. I am a librarian at my core, and love any form of information. I cull the books I've read casually (like little paperbacks whose story I can't remember), and send them to the library. They'll put them in a book sale, or add it to their own stacks for everyone else in the community to read.
This is hard for me, because I am very selfish about books; I don't like the idea of someone being careless with books. Bugs me like crazy... 

The other method my (cluttery) mom uses is putting everything in vertical spaces. Horizontal spaces like tables and tops of bookcases gather junk so quick for me. I get around that by lining my books on the space, because I refuse to put anything on top of the books. 

I find it so much easier to clean up after an animal or another person, than after my own junk... But I feel better after I've made some headway somewhere...
:hug: I really like your poster of Tiny. Can you send it to the printers to have a copy for your wall?

Am so glad you went shopping! I try to send any unattractive/dowdy clothes to charity, because I usually don't feel like I look A-1 when I wear them, which affects my happiness. Doing your hair will make you feel like a million bucks  I can't wait to see pics! Another thing that makes me feel happy is doing my nails. Not fancy manicure/filing/cool stuff, but just putting on a nice coat of nailpolish. I know it will chip off in a few days, but I feel happy when I look at my hands

Autumn
PS: Sorry for writing.. I just read your last few posts and wanted you to know that I feel ya!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That is VERY sweet
> 
> How are you doing today?


I was doing better until I looked around me at the office... YUCK. (Oh yeah - then I walked into the bedroom to get a book - another YUCK).

Ok - seriously. I got dressed this morning in the top I was debating about keeping - Art liked it...so I'm wearing it today. So I sorta feel good about myself as far as my clothes go...that's a good thing. (I do need to wash my hair and dye it again though...).

But last night I was rereading part of Peter Walsh's "It's All Too Much" book - for those who don't know him - he's one of the Organizing Experts on TLC's "Clean Sweep".... - and I came up with a plan. I'm going to kidnap him and make him come here and help me get organized. Oops...won't work. Need another plan... 

In his book - Peter talks about doing a kick-start program to get rid of the SURFACE clutter. I'm going to work on that. He talks about having a set time to do it (like they do on clean sweep - they show up on X day and work) - OR - breaking it down into chunks and working at it daily. Of course - he recommends the one day approach - but he has a team when he does the show - so that is a major help to him. I don't have that. 

So I'm going to work on this daily - probably by picking one room per week for the next 4-6 weeks and doing it. 

Peter's acronym to give guidance is F.A.S.T.

Fix a time - to do the work
Anything not used for 12 months - goes
Someone else's stuff - goes (don't be a storage facility for other people)
[align=left]Trash can is your friend - your HUNGRY friend. Feed the trash often - feed it a lot. 
[/align]Don't feel bad about something going to trash if you've gotten your use out of it.
​Right now - Art is working mid shift - on Monday he'll switch to days for a month. (Another yuck as I'll have to be up around 4 am to take him to work and keep the car for my work). 

So for the rest of this week - since Art sleeps days....I'm going to be focusing on two areas - my office (during the day - spend 15-30 minutes working on a set area) - and also on our bedroom (which is driving me up the wall - I'm going to spend about 15 minutes before going to bed just putting some things away and getting some things thrown out).

I've decided I'm not going to worry about stuff in drawers - but I also am not going to allow myself to stuff stuff in drawers just to get it put "somewhere". 

During the rest of this month I also want to focus on going through our video tapes, dvds, and cds and getting rid of a bunch. Last night I decided that I'm just going to donate to charity ALL of my video tapes (or try to). I'll make a list of the ones we want to replace - but now with hulu.com, netflix, etc. - along with the fact that many movies are on dvd for purchase pretty cheap - I'd rather just dump the video tapes. 

By the way - one foot of linear space can hold approx. 11 video tapes or 20 dvds or 29 cds. With books - one linear foot of space can hold appro. 12 (paperbacks I'm guessing - not sure) - or 3 magazine boxes that have 10 magazines in them. 

I am going to be ruthless about my books too. I have certain books I will always want to keep - my Bible study books (and Bibles) - my collection of novels by Karen Kingsbury - my books on organization (a handful of them - not all of them) - a few of my books on writing.

But I plan to go and buy some of the small moving boxes - fill them with books - and drop them off at charity. Pronto.

Now I know - some of you are saying, " You could have a yard sale - or sell them on ebay and make money off them...".

Sure could....but honestly? I just want them GONE and gone ASAP.

I'm torn about one thing though - and that is - do I spend my time on the organizing forum talking about this and sharing what I got done for the day - or do I put it in my blog here?

Its not really bunny-related at all. I mean - the buns will have more space to live and breathe...but its mostly about me - about us really.

Of course - this is happening when work is going to be fairly busy. I've been asked to go to Uvalde on Thursday to do 11-12 hours of work in stores that haven't been done in over a month. But hey - that will be about $100 plus $36 for travel time...not too bad for a day's work...and I'm probably going to take Art with me to have him help me (he is my "backup employee" w/ the company). So maybe it won't be too bad.

I am gonna quit writing this now because truth be told - I'm a bit anxious to get some music on and work on this. 

I will probably post later and may even be proud enough of my desk area to take a picture and post it too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2008)

Great! Ah when your done, would you like to come to Indiana and help me?

Dave


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great! Ah when your done, would you like to come to Indiana and help me?
> 
> Dave


Do you pay mileage, travel time and expenses?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

Good for you, you sound really positive and proactive 

As for where to update, write a generic reply and explanation for one forum and copy and paste it into the other  That is if you want both places kept up to date on how you are doing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

I just read this in Dear Abby and thought I would share. "Remember that friendships can have a life of their own and vary in intensity over time." 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Cheers you on for organizing!* 

It's hard to get motivated for sure, but once you do and lighten up your load of stuff, you feel so much lighter and more free! Even your home will feel more soothing and less stressful having less clutter. I used to be a major pack rat and got sick of it, so now I'm pretty ruthless about holding on to too much unecessary stuff. Just make sure not to throw out stuff that is really important/special to you in your ruthless cleaning out, Iv'e done that before in a frenzy and regretted it later on. Best rule of thumb if you're unsure of keeping something or throwing it out: stick it in a drawer somewhere for a week and if you go looking for it or miss it, keep it. If you forget about it completely, throw it out. 

P.s. I love Hulu.com!

Good luck!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2008)

BRRRR! Its COLD here. Its 38 degrees but feels like 29 according to weather.com ~ and its only supposed to get up to 57 today. Can I go back to bed and cover my head? I feel like a wimp compared to when we used to live in Anchorage....but then again - I was more used to the cold then!

Thanks for the encouragement. Actually - I've done this before - several times (we've moved 4 times in the last 8 years) - but still yet - we have TOO MUCH. Way too much. Also - I've never been so ruthless before...I've always kept "our favorite" videos (funny thing though - we haven't watched them again in at least 3-4 years) and I've kept a number of books for "someday".....and I still have some books left from our homeschooling days (there are about half a dozen titles from those that I will keep - the rest I realize can go..).

Now for a bunny story - I guess Bandita is getting the idea that if she wants my attention - she should come pull on my clothing. She did that with my socks the other day - and last night I was playing computer games and she was playing tug of war with my pants. I'd reach down to pet her and she'd take off - then come back and pull on them again. I think it was a game to her.

This morning as I sit here typing - Audrey (aka Destructo) is watching me very very closely. I'm not sure if she's planning some mischief or just wanting a nap but wants to get me out the door so she'l feel more secure. But I could feel someone watching me and I turned around and she was just staring at me....in fact - she still is. 

By the way - it was so nice this morning to walk into my office and see a mostly cleaned off desk......so refreshing. When I used to work as an administrative assitant to a president at a small company - I always cleaned my desk off every night before leaving the office. I need to get back into that routine for here at my home...

Well - that's it I guess. I have to get to work today. At one of my jobs - I'm putting instant rebate stickers on Fruit of the Loom underwear at Walmart for boys, girls, men and women. So ... if you're looking for underwear for your family - I know that our company is doing this nationwide in the the Walmart stores this week!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the toughest time throwing out books and movies unless I totally hate them, haha. It's getting pretty freezing here too. We had the weirdest winter so far, mid 50s-low60s right up to Thanksgiving! Tha'ts unheard of usually. Now it's hitting 30 at night. BRR. I don't like the cold .

Your bunnies are so darling. Max likes to tug on our pants legs when he wants to demand attention or being picked up, I love it when buns do that :inlove:

The hard part for _me_ is getting my bf to not be super messy and help organize. Now _that _is hard work, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish I could get Wabbitmom to pitch some of her clothes! Sounds like your on the right track, keep it up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> BRRRR! Its COLD here. Its 38 degrees but feels like 29 according to weather.com ~ and its only supposed to get up to 57 today. Can I go back to bed and cover my head? I feel like a wimp compared to when we used to live in Anchorage....but then again - I was more used to the cold then!


35


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 11, 2008)

Peg...want me to come back over there and help you trash some things ? It doesn't help that some of my junk is still there....feel free to trash/donate it, for sure. I don't even remember what I left...so I don't miss it...lol!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm so tired....this will probably be longer than most of you care about reading - but I'm wiped out - so if it doesn't make sense - its cause I worked HARD all day in Uvalde and I'm beat.

First of all - I did a video of Tio a couple of days ago - I need to get it uploaded...someone kick my rear if I don't get it on here by Monday - ok? He's a cutie....even if he doesn't like the camera.

Also - I hope to do some videos this weekend of Miss Bea, Hepburn and Minnie (not all together at once). Can someone help me remember this? I think I'll plug in my camera battery to recharge on my way to bed...

Now about today....I was asked to do work in Uvalde (70 miles away) and I'm even an area coordinator now for that area so they can pay me .50 more per hour when I'm working in those stores (plus my drive time). So Art & Robin & I went (Art just got hired on and Robin is going to get hired on) - and we did about 11 hours of work. 

One of the stores I had a quick job in - was Walmart. While we were there...I was showing Robin & Art some sweaters (to get their opinion) - they're by White Stag and they were pretty colors - at least a couple of them. Well...they twisted my arm (it was SOOOO hard....NOT) and I bought not one - not two - but THREE sweaters, I was so drawn to a blue one - but I almost never wear blue. I wear red...I wear purple...I wear brown....I wear some greens. I love orange and rust. But blue isn't one of my best colors - I have to sorta hit it "spot on" to look good....well...I'm glad Art & Robin pushed me to get the red one - the green one - and the blue one. Yep - this one is a really nice color for me. (This weekend I hope to go through and get rid of some of my old clothes and make room for the new ones). 

So I'm pretty happy with my new wardrobe - and Art says that there is something 'different' about me the last couple of days....like I'm more sure of myself...happier. I think he's right.

Of course - we almost had a fight yesterday in Walmart about him wanting to buy me a bluetooth for my phone - AND paying full price. 

You have to understand - I almost NEVER EVER pay full price for anything for me. I have to LOVE it to do that...and this was HIS money that he'd earned from helping a friend this summer/fall....

But I accepted the gift (now I need to learn to use it) - and today - I didn't even balk at paying "full price" for the sweaters (the Uvalde store gets different stuff than we do)...because I guess maybe I was believing I was worth it. I don't know.

Speaking of spending money - I've decided I'm "worth it" to spend some more money on myself....and as soon as I refill Harriet's bottle - I'll be back here to share about it. 

Ok back...turned out 3 others had run out of water tonight too....:shock:

I was talking with Flashy the other night after thinking about things - and one of the things I've realized about my life - is I've always been happiest (and the best at homemaking) - when I have a daily quiet time (with the Bible). I like to read a passage - sometimes journal on it - pray, etc. 

Now for those who aren't religious - please feel free to skip this next portion....ok? Its mainly about the Bibles I've had and what I've decided...etc.

I have this bad habit of "collecting Bibles" and yes - I do read them. I was brought up to not put anything on top of the Bible if it was on a table, etc - that it was holy and to be treated with respect. And I do treat mine w/ respect...but I respectfully write in them - and all over them. I have several Bibles - and I have notes in each of them....which is great - but sometimes - it is "enough" and it is time to get a new Bible as I just need something for a fresh perspective. 

I used to get a new Bible about once every two years - maybe three years. The year I worked at the Christian Book store - I bought two Bibles - the Life Application Bible and the NIV Inductive Study Bible (the first one that came in the store even). 

So over the years I've had:

The KJV Open Bible 

(NIV I think?) Thompson Chain Bible - the first one I had - was missing about 32 pages - actually it had the same 32 pages twice and was missing one set of 32. I found out when a minister was preaching on "dry bones" from I think Ezekiel...and I couldn't find the chapter anywhere in the Bible...but in order to get a new one - I would have had to send mine back to the company and I had so many notes in it.....I later got another Thompson Chain...I still enjoy it

NIV Disciple's Study Bible (from the early 80's - I bought one for Art and couldn't leave his alone - so he bought me one)

NIV Life Application Bible

Inductive Study Bible - in both NASB and NIV 

NIV Leadership Bible

Quest Study Bible (probably my least favorite other than the leadership one)

and others - whose names escape me

I was talking about this to Eric last night - and he was telling me about his ESV Bible (English Standard Version) which he really enjoys reading - and he read me some from his. 

Hmmm....decisions...decisions. 

I wanted a Bible with a wide margin so I could write in it - and we were discussing this one:

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...d=482810&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW&view=covers

and he said he'd like that for his second Christmas present .....and I thought I'd get one for me too - but then I started reading more about the size of the font and thinking about it and stuff and realized.....it wasn't really what I wanted.

I kept going back and forth about things - I really loved my Inductive Study Bible, my Open Bible and my Thompson's Chain. 

I remembered how I was trained to help people pick out Bibles - first decide on the translation you like...then choose from the various study helps....etc.

So I knew I wanted NIV or ESV. I like the ESV...but I keep going back to NIV - its what I've been reading since 1978 pretty much (we had one minister joke once about it being the "Nazarene International Version" ....

I kept thinking about it tonight - why do I want it.....I mean - I have several Bibles already....I know I wanted a fresh start - but what did I want from using it this coming year...or two years or whatever.

Then I realized as I went back and forth between varios versions (and study methods and stuff) - that I wanted something not so much for intense Bible Study (which is fun...I love to pick a word and study what scripture says about it - for example - how is the word "Walk" used in Scripture??)...but instead - for "devotions" - basically - something to read and reflect on during the day.

That lead me to looking at the devotional Bibles. I've had the Woman's devotional Bible before...and it was "ok". I had a Praise and Worship one - it was ok too.

Then I saw one - that I think is written with notes by people I trust...the Walk Through the Bible people. Years ago we went to their "Walk Through the Old Testament" Seminar and had such fun and learned so much....and I know their notes aren't so much "doctrinal" as they are ... historical.

The more I looked at this Bible - the little I could see - the more I like it...

So - this weekend I will be ordering ...

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...117&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW&view=covers#curr

If you look at the excerpts..you'll see that they have questions with each reading ...and I think that is what I want.

I can always journal in a notebook and I've written in these Bibles before - just not a lot. I highlighted a lot...just not written a lot.

I figure I'm going to try to use it in here at my desk - if I can get used to cleaning up my paperwork every night - that way when I come in for coffee in the a.m. - I can have my quiet time then.

One thing I'm learning from my whole blood pressure meds thing (and I'm doing really good) is that if I tie it to something else...then I'll at least remember I SHOULD do it.

Anyway - enough rambling - I gotta hit the sack after I check out a couple more things on the net.

BTW - I may still get myself an ESV Bible on Ebay or something....just a reference version 'cause I really did like listening to Eric read it...then again - I love hearing my son's voice when he reads!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Ever had a day when you got up and it felt like everything just sort of "clicked" into place...emotionally you felt good...physically- you had energy...motivationally - you were ready to work...etc. etc. ? 

Well - that's me today. It feels so GOOD to feel this way too. I can't believe how good I feel and how much I'm getting accomplished already.

So far - I've changed the linens on the bed - hung up a bunch of my clothes - started my first load of laundry - taken my blood pressure meds (first thing I did really) - and set aside the stuff for supper (a crock pot meal I'm about to go make).

And its not even 10 AM!!!

I normally call my mom at noon - so between now and then I plan to:


clean off my desktop (again)
have a quiet time w/ one of my Bibles (once the desk is cleaned off)
start the crock pot dinner
throw the laundry into the dryer and start another load (we call it "rebooting" the laundry)
maybe upload the video of Tio so I can post it
prepare some mail I need to send out today
I'm hoping that before I call my mom - I actually will have the first load of wash put away - the second load in the dryer - and the third load in the washer. That would just ROCK.

Anyway - I'll post more later - I'm going to take advantage of this while I can.....


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2008)

You're on a roll!
Go girl, go!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I normally call my mom at noon - so between now and then I plan to:
> clean off my desktop (again) *DONE*
> have a quiet time w/ one of my Bibles (once the desk is cleaned off)
> start the crock pot dinner *DONE*
> ...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 13, 2008)

Good for you Peg!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome Peg! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2008)

How are you today?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 15, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> How are you today?


About to head to bed - starting tomorrow I have to be up at 4:30 am in the mornings to get the car from work - and this week I have work EVERY DAY and a lot of it too...

:shock:

Still yet - the money will be VERY nice on Jan. 2nd when I get this paycheck....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2008)

So much has happened this week - and I'm so wiped out right now. I'm going to share a few things here - not so much bunny related (yet) - maybe more over the weekend...

First of all - as many of you may have read - I wanted to try for a job where Art works - only to find out I couldn't get it. Since then, I've been doing a lot of soul-searching about my job - my life - etc. etc. I've not been overly happy with some things for a bit - and I've been trying to figure out why.

I'm torn between working in an office (which I do enjoy - depending upon the atmosphere, etc) and continuing to merchandise. Both have their advantages and their disadvantages.

But both are JOBS. Know what I mean? They're not something I feel passionately about.

I've been doing some research into something called "Life Coaching". In the past I've had mentors (which is different) - and I even had a life coach for about 3 months in 2002....which helped me think through things about changing my life (the kids were getting ready to leave home). I really enjoyed working with my coach and got a lot of benefit out of it. 

When I think about things I've done in the past - I realize I LOVE listening to people talk about things - and I love helping them figure out how they can achieve their dreams. Earlier this year, I listened to a friend share about what she wanted from her life - we talked about various steps she needed to take....decisions she needed to make....etc. When she followed one of the steps towards her goal months later - I was on cloud nine. I felt like I had somehow - in some small way - helped someone out - even if she was the one who made the decision. I really rejoiced with her (even though it was a temporarily painful choice she made). 

I have taken some various tests in the past w/ Myers-Briggs, DISC, etc - and so many of them (even the Spiritual Gifts tests I've taken) - point to the fact that helping people is a BIG BIG part of my life and what makes me tick. I may share some of the things later on in this blog - I haven't decided yet.

So...I am looking into possibly taking some courses (training) in Life Coaching to get certified and start doing that "on the side"....with the idea of eventually working up to a point where I have enough work I could stay at home. Maybe. I like getting out of the house too.

I'm really focusing right now on not rushing into anything (even though I've bought like 5 resource books and I am going to contact a coach that interests me and see about the possibility of working with her during January to think through options and decisions).

I'd share more here about coaching and the difference between it and counseling and mentoring and stuff - but I'd probably bore y'all to tears...so I won't.

But I guess I've been quiet 'cause right now I"m in a point of just reflecting on my life - on what I want to be when I grow up (after all - I'm ONLY 48). 

I know that years ago I dreamed of being a coach....but I put it off thinking, "I'll do it later.." and now its five years later and I still haven't followed that dream - for many reasons - some of which we needed $x per month (which Art mostly makes). 

Anyway...on to bunnies.

Miss Bea is a hoot. She really is. She has this thing about getting up on the bed (she's still in the bedroom with Minnie and some others) and leaving poops for me. Sometimes they're little ones - sometimes they're big ones. I always "thank" her and remind her to NOT poop on the bed.

So this morning I sat down and talked to her and reminded her that I was working today and I wanted her to stay OFF the bed.

So what does she do?

I head out to the car and remember I need something from the nightstand. I send Robin in to get it - and there is Miss Bea on the bed - just as pleased as can be...till she sees Robin. 

She gives Robin this look of "oh crud...what are YOU doing here...?" and is all upset.

In many ways - Miss Bea reminds me so much of Tiny - he always felt like he was a short human and could go anywhere he wanted...she feels that way too.

Oh well - at least she is still with us - so I guess I'll enjoy every day of having her with us - even if it means "poops on the pillow" (ok - not exactly).

Before I forget - I got my new Bible -and I really enjoyed it this morning. Not sure if I'll keep it on my desk - or in my bedroom with my blood pressure pills - which I have been FAITHFULLY taking...

And one final thing...somebunnymom was a bad bad person today. I got more "stuff" at TSC and Dollar General and I brought home a new lop eared bunny. But more on that later....


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 19, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> and I brought home a new lop eared bunny. But more on that later....


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

More on that....NOW.


:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh Amy....nothing escapes your attention...right?

Ok - here is what I can say about the bunny.....

He/she likes carrots. I haven't yet been able to tell if it is a boy or girl (I guess it is that small still). 

He/she has airplane ears so I'm thinking of names like Boeing or Delta ... stuff like that.

I also don't think the bunny is litter trained yet...so I'm not quite sure where I can trust it to play....and I'm thinking Miss Bea is gonna beat up on it - so I have to make sure it has a safe cage...

So since you asked...








:laugh:










[align=center]GOTCHA!


[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, Peeeeeeg! You got me !

"It" is a cutie :biggrin2:!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 20, 2008)

Life Coaching sounds cool. When people go into anything like that they really have to make sure they are mentally strong enough to deal with it, and also make sure that they have a support system around them so that it doesn't affect others if things do get hard because obviously if their own problems affect a client then that's not right. If you think the time is right, you want to do it, and you think you can deal with the wide variety of things that could come up, then I think you should go for it. You won't lose anything and it might give you a lot into your life


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Life Coaching sounds cool. When people go into anything like that they really have to make sure they are mentally strong enough to deal with it, and also make sure that they have a support system around them so that it doesn't affect others if things do get hard because obviously if their own problems affect a client then that's not right. If you think the time is right, you want to do it, and you think you can deal with the wide variety of things that could come up, then I think you should go for it. You won't lose anything and it might give you a lot into your life



Were you listening in on my almost 4 hour long chat with Eric last night? :shock:

Not all of it was about my dreams and changing my life - but a lot of it was. 

One of the things he pointed out is that even though I can do life coaching via. phone & internet (much of how it is done) - that in order to really be effective at it....I need to get my own life and my own home in order. (He is a Messie too).

I knew what he was referring to...I really did. He pointed out that I need to be "authentic" and part of that (since I want to work with women who are struggling with homes and what they want out of life as they get older) - is to make sure that I have routines set up in my own life - to deal with the clutter and the DIRT...and so that while I'm working on "training" - I'm also cleaning out the crap from my own home and setting up routines so I can manage my own life.

There's nothing like having a 24 year old son who lives far enough away from you that he can be brutally honest without getting slapped! :biggrin2:

He reminded me that when we lived in Oklahoma - for about a 9 month period we were living in this big house and I kept that house really clean. Even though I didn't have a dishwasher - dishes were done every day before Art came home.....we always scurried around to have the house looking nice before Art came home - I had supper ready at a set time - etc. etc. etc. He said that was such a "homey" period of his life when he felt safe and secure partly because of our routines and the condition the house was in....and it is one he looks back on with fondness. 

He also talked about when we lived in Alaska and the routines I had there and how there was always something decided ahead of time for food and how things just ran so smoothly.

We then talked about the house now that I have so many bunnies and we talked about things I can do now to take care of it. 

He also spoke to me - from a man's point of view - about how he would feel about having bunnies in the bedroom. We agreed that the sickies can stay in the pen - but the others should probably move out. So - over the course of this weekend and coming week - I'm going to make some changes. I don't know all of them I'll make because I don't know how certain rabbits will get along. But Miss Bea and Minnie are for sure - coming into the office. Audrey and the current office crew will either have to accept them and get along - or get moved out to the rabbitry. I may move Minnie out to the rabbitry - but the fact is - I really enjoy watching her run around and stuff and I'd prefer to bring her in here with Miss Bea so that Miss Bea has another diva bunny to work with (since they get along now) to keep Audrey in line. 

The neatest thing to come out of the whole conversation was....Eric suggested that if I can figure out what I want to work on and will email him pictures - he can break down what he sees into steps of action I need to take. He says he can't prioritize the steps (which is my strength) - he can only see them. I can't see them - so his help will be a godsend.

He's also agreed to be my accountability partner in getting the home back in shape. We talked about how its hard for Art 'cause he loves me and its hard for him to do stuff like this. But Eric lives far enough away that he can do it "safely" without upsetting me as much - PLUS - Eric and I are alike in so many ways that he really can help me.

He does think I should get a full-time office job (while I'm working on training and the rest of my life, etc) because he thinks I"d be happier in an office. I am still praying about that.

Anyway - I think I'm very encouraged by my discussion with Eric. Basically - he wants me to be "authentic" and be able to help others out of my strengths (which he has seen in the past) so that if they were to meet me or show up at the door - I wouldn't want to run and hide. He reminded me that for years I managed the home and did a good job of it - it was mainly after the kids left home and I fell apart and stuff that things didn't go well.

And with that - I am going to go sit and have my quiet time and get my day started....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2008)

Posting from another thread:


I'm already losing my heart to her .... I may just ask Art for her for Christmas even though I know I shouldn't.

Anyway - first the backstory..

I went to the feedstore today to get my food. I adore Justin and his wife Heather - and their employees are awesome too. I walk in and Justin and Gabby both say, "Mrs. Flint - don't we owe you a bag of the blue Purina from the last time you were here?" 

DUH - I'd forgotten! I'm so pleased that they're honest...

Anyway - they had bunnies so they gave me a marker so we could check their sex and mark in their ears "G" for girl and "B" for boy. I've tried showing them how to do it - but they prefer having me do it. (I do it for free - just cause they're great folks).

In the top cage was one girl and one boy - in the bottom cage was one girl and one boy. The rabbits are probably around 6 weeks old I'm guessing - not the best age - but I've already lectured them several times about taking them younger and they are doing better at not taking them younger than that. 

Anyway - Art puts his hand in the bottom cage to grab one of the bunnies and the bunny charges him. Not just once either. Several times. Then it backs into the corner.

Now those of you who are experienced are already going, "female"...right? Cause you'd be right - she's a female and she is obviously cage aggressive.

We go to hold her (once we catch her) and she is trying so hard to get away from us that I'm afraid she's gonna break her back. I mean - we're talking one very angry - very stressed out rabbit. I'm good with rabbits - I'm used to holding them and being the big kahuna bunny...(unless they're my heart bunny like Zeus or Tiny or Miss Bea and can boss me around). But together - Art & I can barely control her. Art keeps saying, "She's ok - I've got her" and she keeps flipping around.

Um....sorry Justin - this bunny is NOT ready to be sold...especially not to a home with children.

Now before some of y'all go off on pet stores and feed stores and stuff like that - we don't have a pet store for 150 miles - we don't have any rabbit shelters or rescues for 150 miles and if someone wants a rabbit - they have to deliberately make a trip to the feed store to get one. So when people come for a rabbit - they're not usually impulse purchases. In addition - Justin and Gabby and the others are great about handing out information I've put together - and Gabby has even talked people out of rabbits if she felt like they would not do right by them. 

So Justin and the others are really pretty good about this - for a feed store...and they do want to educate new people and have often called me for tips, etc.

With all that said - I walk into the store and tell Gabby that the rabbit can't be sold. I also tell Justin. I explain how the rabbit is acting and I said, "You can sell the rabbit to an adult who knows how to handle rabbits and can handle an aggressive rabbit...but do NOT sell it to someone who has kids because the rabbit is going to break her back trying to get away and its going to look bad for y'all".

They ask me about how to socialize it - Art says "no we can't"....as I mention maybe we could.

I think he saw something though - when we went to show them how scared the rabbit was (and she charged him some more)....I think he realized that she needed us to help her.

So we have her ... for now.

I just had her on the bed for pictures and went to put her back in her pen and she was horrible - I was afraid she'd hurt herself or me. She is definitely a diva bun largely because of the cage aggression issues and her fear.

I'm currently calling her "Diva" - she reminds me of Miss Bea who would box us when we'd open her cage door at first...and IF I keep her - I may look for a name in Russian or Japanese or something that means "Diva" or something else - I don't know. 

Anyway - here are her pictures.

Ali - I almost wanted to call her Samantha - she has your girl's spirit and if you look in her eyes - I think you'll see what I mean. BUT - there was only one Samantha - and I would not want to cause you pain by calling her that and having you read it all the time. But look at her pictures and her eyes and tell me if you see Sam's attitude there somehow - I don't know if it will show in pictures.

Part of me keeps saying, "She's only a foster bunny...you're NOT adding more". I told Art I have the "chestnut curse' because the only color of rabbit I didn't care for at first was chestnut - yet so many of my favorites are ... chestnut.

She looks sweeter in the pictures than she actually is....trust me. She thumped us off like three or four times when put in the pen and then flicked us off too as she ran to the back corner. She growls when you go to touch her too if she's on the bed.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 20, 2008)

HAHA, I knew you were telling a fibber about the lop eared bunny...instead, you came home with a Lionhead :biggrin2:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

Peg she is so cute. As i was reading about her I expected Diva to be some LARGE Bunny, but she's just a weething. I hope you keep her. You and Art would be great Mommie and Daddy to her.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> HAHA, I knew you were telling a fibber about the lop eared bunny...instead, you came home with a Lionhead :biggrin2:.


Amy - I didn't get her till this morning around 9:00 am.....so I wasn't fibbing when I posted last night. I really had meant the lop bunny as a joke.

Robin just suggested calling her "darling". I'm still thinking of something like "Hades Hare"....she does not seem to care for me much (although she will tolerate Art).

Miss Bea is having fits...she had some really bad behavior tonight and when I talked to her about it - she jumped up on the bed and presented herself for grooming.

How can I scold her when she does that?

For those who are wondering.....Miss Bea peed on the bed (and left a string of poops).

I think its cause Art had the little one on the bed for half an hour or so today and she chinned stuff and some of her fur got left behind...

Oh well - I needed to rewash my comforter again this weekend anyway....right? (I have three comforters that I go back and forth between and it was just a little spot....)

I think if they decide to name her darling - I'm gonna call her "Clemtine..." You know - the song, "Oh my darling...oh my darling....oh my darling...Clementine..."

Anyway - I have mixed feelings about her. I'd like to like her more - but she has such an attitude about her.....even more than Miss Bea and Minnie (especially for her age).

Rabbit whisperer someone called me in the thread where I mentioned her in the main forum....its about to become BALD rabbit whisperer....


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HAHA, I knew you were telling a fibber about the lop eared bunny...instead, you came home with a Lionhead :biggrin2:.
> ...



Ohhh, I know. I was just joking with you .


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2008)

I have found a job I will be applying for tomorrow. I'm sort of excited about it - it is a secretarial position at our local airport. Well - I say "airport" very loosely....very very loosely.

We have one runway and small commuter planes come in on it along with twice daily planes from Houston.

Here is the job description..

JOB SUMMARY: 
Under direct supervision of the Airport Director, performs a variety of routine and complex clerical, secretarial and administrative work in keeping official records, providing administrative support to the Airport staff, and assisting in the administration of the standard operating policies and procedures of the department. Performs other related work as required.

ESSENTIAL JOB FUNCTIONS:
Performs routine clerical and administrative work in answering phones, receiving the public, providing customer assistance, cashiering, data processing, and general bookkeeping.
Answers incoming calls and routes callers or provides information as required.
Operates radios as needed and assists in radio communications; operates base radio as required. 
Receives the public and answers questions; responds to inquiries from employees, citizens and others and refers, when necessary, to appropriate persons. 
Assists in the procurement of department materials and supplies. 
Prepares and monitors work orders. 
Distributes incoming mail, processes outgoing mail. 
Composes, types, and edits a variety of correspondence, reports, memoranda, and other material requiring judgment as to content, accuracy, and completeness.
Inputs data to standard office and department forms; makes simple postings to accounts; compiles data for various reports. 
Plans conference and training sessions and coordinates travel plans for staff. 
Prepares records such as notices, minutes, and resolutions. 
Acts as custodian of departmental documents and records. 
Establishes and maintains filing systems, control records and indexes using moderate independent judgment. 
Maintains inventories and orders office supplies and materials.
Schedules appointments, and performs other administrative and clerical duties. 
Accepts payment and issues receipts for department services. 
Prepares reports, forms, charts, statements and departmental memos. 
May be required to attend staff and / or board meetings, takes minutes and transcribe. 
Screens telephone calls, takes messages, searches files, assembles information, compiles statistics and maintains statistical records. 
Responsible for the arranging, indexing, and filing of cards, letters and documents. 
Maintains department personnel files and completes necessary paperwork for any changes regarding departmental personnel status. 
Performs other related work as required.

SUPERVISION RECEIVED AND EXERCISED:
Receives administrative supervision from the Airport Director. Position has no formal assigned supervisory responsibility or authority.

WORKING CONDITIONS:
The principle duties of this position are performed in an office environment. 

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
Education and Experience:
High School diploma or G.E.D. Three years (3) experience in general secretarial work or extensive experience in related field. Courses or training in clerical/secretarial programs preferred. 
Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:
Ability to maintain confidentiality.
Ability to understand and apply modern office methods and procedures. 
Ability to work independently in the absence of specific instructions or supervision. 
Ability to handle difficult clerical work and prepare technical and statistical reports. 
Ability to type 40 wpm, (Accuracy more important than speed.) 
Skill in oral and written communications.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with elected officials, City management, City departments, other professionals and the general public.
Skill in courteously and effectively working with the public.
Ability to exercise resourcefulness, organize, and prioritize tasks to meet a variety of demands and deadlines.
Must maintain a high level of accuracy and be detail oriented.
Skill in operating standard office equipment, including a personal computer using programs appropriate to assigned duties(ms word, excel, & powerpoint)
​Art read the description information and said, "Um...aren't you overqualified?" 

The only thing I haven't done - is to operate the radio. I was like, 'How am I overqualified?" and he named the one job where I was an administrative assistant....and well...he was like, "After working at that place for that person - you're overqualified for almost any office job.."

But honestly - I want a job where I would be busy and have a large variety of tasks to work on.

I'm going to be getting dressed up a bit in the morning and going out to apply for it at 8 am.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck Peg. I will cross my fingers.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Ali. 

I've come to the decision that I'm going to continue to look for an office position and take Art up on his offer of being willing to work mid shift for a couple of months (even up to 6 months or so) if we need to do so while we save for another vehicle.

So....I'm going to try to talk to Martin (my favorite district manager for my favorite company) today and ask him if he can hire someone to take 2 of my stores while I'm searching - with the idea that they will get ALL of my stores once I am hired somewhere. 

I know he's not going to be happy - he once told me that he will never accept the word "quit" or "resign" from me. But I also know he'll understand that I need to do what is best for us.

I've decided to start out by targeting my search with the government positions that are available. I've found four on the internet that sound "busy" enough that I would enjoy them. I really need an "administrative assistant" type of job where I'm doing several different things and not just the same thing over and over again. In addition - let's face it - the government pays better and hopefully has a bit more security. One of the positions is on base - two or three are with the Dept. of Homeland Security (Border Patrol most likely) and one is at the airport.

I do have to do some merchandising work either today or tomorrow. I'm about to go have my quiet time with my new Bible - spend a bit of time in prayer - and then either go out and get my merchandising done for today and work on pulling paperwork together this afternoon - or - most likely - get my paperwork together this morning and go out and apply this morning for the airport job and then do the online applications this afternoon. 

I'm sort of nervous about going back into the work force full-time in an office - but the more I talk to those who know me and love me - the more I remember how much I enjoyed working and how much more organized I was because I HAD to be organized. 

I'll update everyone later...

Oh and about the new girl....she's mainly only eating hay right now and turning up her nose at the pellets and oatmeal and stuff. When I go to put banana in her pen she thinks I'm just the cruelest person around to mess up her pen.....and she still doesn't want to come near me.

With that said - at least she's no longer thumping me off when I come within 5 feet of her cage.


Oh - and Miss Bea is becoming "needy" and wanting more pets. Methinks she is jealous....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2008)

Talk about timing - I emailed Martin today (my favorite boss) to tell him that I need him to hire someone to cover two of my store and train for when I get a job and leave ....and he called me back to tell me I was on the top of his list today - to let me know he gave his resignation last Friday and that Wednesday is his last day.

I was in tears - he was a lot of the reason I was staying in merchandising....

He has given me his home cell phone number so I can use him as a personal reference - he said I made his time at the company much much better than it might have been because I was so willing to help out all the time.

I'm on my way out the door now to apply for the clerical position....I just had to share.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been trying to think of how to say this all day...but there is no easy way to say it.

Today would've been Tiny's 4th birthday.

Its been a crappy day. 

I'll write more later - when/if I can. Just....I miss my boy.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have stuff I want to share....I think.

But for now...

[align=center]*Can you find the bunny in the garage?







(hint )






*[/align][align=left]
That's Splash and she's about 3 1/2 - 4 feet off the ground....

Sorry if the picture is grainy - I took it with my cell phone...

I'm embarassed to show you my garage - but the picture is just too darn cute to not share it..


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2008)

Well - it looks like Eric is going to be bringing his computer down with him today and we're going to set up and have a LAN party for Christmas - all of us (hopefully) in the living room/dining room area - with our computers set up to play Lord of the Ring Online....

Now let's hope the hay and feed smells from bunny food don't set off his asthma...but we're going to have the windows open, etc. since it seems like it might be nice...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 24, 2008)

Ohh I thought he wasn't coming! I am glad he will. Have fun!


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2008)

Peg that garage picture is hilarious they really know how to get about huh!! she looks liek she is saying what im not doign anything!!

How did your job interview go?

and sending u :hug:I know how u feel it was the anniversary of Dido passing a couple of days ago :cry2it never seems to get easier they are always in yoru thoughts. But better to have those memories than never to be blessed with them at all :nod


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2008)

That picture of Splash is so funny - a typical rabbit - if it's there then it has to be explored!

I love your new addition, even if she is a Diva 

Any news on the job front?

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2008)

I am SO dying my hair this weekend.

Eric & I went out alone to Skillets to chat - just the two of us. (Skillets is sort of a diner but they are part of a chain).

We had a great time...but when the gal brought the check - she'd taken 10% off - turns out it was "Senior Citizen's Discount". Ha ha ha. (I had teased Art about it this fall when they gave it to him - but it wasn't so funny when they gave it to me).

Eric went to pay for it and he told her "Mom is only 48..." so he went ahead and paid full price. I was shocked - he had set aside money himself to do this....so even though I'd had a $20 bill - he handed it back to me and said it was his idea- he was paying...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh poor Splash...I have to share this with y'all.

A few minutes ago, Art & I heard a nose in the garage and then a rabbit sorta scream. It wasn't an 'I'm dying' scream - it was "ouch" type of scream - hard to explain. It was almost like a doe fighting another doe - but it wasn't.

I am going, "Oh God...Oh God" as I go running to the garage...and I see Zeus and Tibba and I think I see Leona - but no Splash. Mind you - Splash thinks she's part mountain goat and I'm looking all over thinking, "she broke her back" or something. 

Turns out - it was Splash I saw hiding under the desk and I picked her up to check her over and I saw she had REALLY REALLY BAD ear mites in both ears. I mean - really bad. I had noticed she was never near Zeus at all and it was almost like she was avoiding him - now I understand why. He freaks if a rabbit gets ear mites as that is how he lost control of one of his ears.

So we got her ear taken care of (I did pull out some of it to see if there was pus inside because it had formed like a core inside the ear and came out easily). Fortunately - no signs of infection so she had some treatment and I just put her back in the garage.

I was about in tears the whole time I worked with her though- going, "Baby...its a good thing you fell...because it let me see you have mites before you could get an infection..".

She was just so good while I worked with her and she took the meds like a trooper.

But now I'm really upset - I haven't been as timely about checking the garage bunnies on a schedule like I have been doing the others. It looks like once a week I'm going to start catching them and checking them all over. 

So I'm upset this happened - but I'm glad it happened because it caught my attention.

I mean - I'm in there a lot sometimes and will check to make sure everyone is ok and eating - but to do a check for ear mites, etc. - well - they're just gonna love the new routine - NOT.

Oh well...

Also - I've had a blast today/tonight having Eric here....such a blessing to have him down. He has to head back tomorrow about 3 pm as he is missing a headlight in his car....so he wants to get home before dark.

I hope everyone else is having a great Christmas....

Edited to add: I know that normally people are told to not disturb the ear scabs, etc. from ear mites. However, in this case- it was like a little core going into the ear that was loose and I wanted to see if there was pus underneath it....and I was able to pull it out to check. I'm not saying everyone should mess with a rabbits' ears if they get mites....as it can be very painful. We just weren't sure whether she needed antibiotics or not and this was a fast way to tell.....(by the way - she doesn't need them - thank goodness).


----------



## polly (Dec 25, 2008)

aw Poor Splash, glad you found her and at leats they haven't got icky!



Merry xmas to you your family and all your buns :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> aw Poor Splash, glad you found her and at leats they haven't got icky!


Yeah - I'm happy they weren't as bad as they could've been.

The thing is - it had been nagging at me that I needed to get the garage bunnies on a schedule where I checked them regularly also. I mean - when we feed them and stuff I make sure they're eating and all that. But these 4 bunnies aren't particularly fond of being handled and they have so much space to run and hide in.

Fortunately, getting the garage organized is on my list of stuff for 2009 (although other areas are on the list first). Hopefully, they'll get used to a weekly check-up and if not - at least they won't have places to hide so easily.

Splash is just so cute though....other than Zeus - she is my favorite garage bunny.....even though Leona is more showable. And Tibba? Tibba is a witch....definitely a diva bun and if she and Miss Bea went head to head over something I'm not sure who would win!

Oh well - time to get some coffee going and call my mom to wish her Merry Christmas.

Then I think I'll take a banana to the garage and see if Splash will forgive me...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2008)

Surprise....I'm not really here....I'm at Eric's place. Long story - will write more while he is at work tomorrow...


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 27, 2008)

aaaaww...hugs for Splash, and thank goodness she has you to care for her! 

Just hopping in to say Merry Christmas Peg...hope Santa was good to you and Art and all the furries!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2008)

This is probably going to be a long and very boring post to most folks. I just have stuff to say and I have to get it "out there" and those who care about me can reply here or pm me or even just ignore it. But there is so much going around in my head, my heart, and my life right now....that I am just gonna dump stuff here.

But first...the bunny news.

Miss Bea is in the office now along with Minnie. I'm leaving Audrey and the other girls in the office for now. I locked up Miss Bea for her own protection last night and she wasn't happy with me at all. Bandita was simply being a witch. Audrey & Miss Bea were showing signs that they MIGHT accept each other (no grooming but lots of ignoring each other as they sat back to back).

Its killing me to take her from my bedroom - but she's developed the bad habit (even before Darla/mouse came here for fostering) of peeing ON the bed. There are a number of changes I'm wanting to make in the house this coming year - especially in a few days/weeks - and one of them was to turn my bedroom back into something somewhat romantic - versus a "bunny room" and "clutter storage facility". So the peeing bunny had to leave the room. 

The thing is - right now my computer is in the living room (where Art hopes I'll keep it) from having the LAN party over Christmas. Art feels like we'll see each other more if I'm not shut away in the office. I feel like we'll see each other more if he pulls his nose out of an online computer game....but alas - I've been in a bit of a witchy mood lately.

Anyway - back to the bunnies. Gloria, Juni & Butterscotch are moving out of my bedroom in the next couple of days also - so that just the hospital bunnies will be there. For now - I'm cleaning off my desk in the office and moving my Bible and journals in there so I have a place I can spread out and WRITE (which I think I really need right now). I'm hoping I'll spend some time in the office with the girls every day and be able to see Miss Bea and stuff.

Ok - now on to personal stuff...sort of....grumpy right now - confused about many things - so I'm going to meander a bit. Feel free to move along and read cheerier stuff on the forum...ok?

[line]
Well...if you're down here - then you must want to be here.

First of all - I better clarify something about my post about being at Eric's.....he was down here on Christmas and didn't want to go home alone since he gets so lonely up where he lives. He had no girlfriend (although he wishes he did) - no real friends - but he does like where he works and his coworkers. Just.....he hates coming home alone.

He's also moving to a new apartment in the complex this week - and Art & I were going to go up last Saturday to help him move his heavy stuff since he had the key already.

It was decided on the spur of the moment that I'd ride up with him on Thursday night - help pack a few things - just be there to keep him company, etc. - then Art would come up on Saturday and we'd work on moving him on Sat/Sun. So...that is what we did. I think it really made Eric feel good on Friday to come home to a cleaner apartment - with supper cooking - and someone there. Now to find him a good woman to share his life with....:biggrin2: 

Around this time of year - those who have known me for years - will tell you that I go through some "changes". I become more introspective...asking myself what I want to change about my life in the coming year. I sometimes also do this around my birthday also....

Sometimes I make good goals for myself and achieve them. Sometimes I don't achieve them - sometimes I don't achieve them because I lost the stupid piece of paper that I wrote them on.

This coming year though feels like a "big" year for me - for changes. I feel like I'm finally ready (and willing) to make some of the changes I say I want to make. I'm a little bit scared - but I think I've reached wit's end and I'm hanging onto the knot I've tied in the rope and asking myself if maybe I wouldn't be happier if I just let go of life as it currently is - and made the changes I keep wanting to make.

Honestly - I'm sick of my life as it is now. I'm sick of the clutter. I'm sick of the filth which I let build up in some areas due to the clutter. I'm sick of....myself. And yes...at times - I'm even sick of the bunnies. 

I'm in the process of looking for different work - preferably clerical work. Ideally, I'd like a job where I could work part-time and have more time at home. However, I'd even take a full time job if I would have a lunch hour every day where I could just shut myself away somewhere and read and journal and get that out of my system so that when I come home at night to face "life"....with my family, pets, etc. - I'd feel like I had time for me already.

I think that when I am able to get a different job - that will help with part of my feelings. I'm tired of retail - tired of having my back hurt and getting grumpy because customers are too lazy to put greeting cards back in the proper pocket. I mean...it isn't like you need to be a rocket scientist to put the card back in the same place where you got it - instead - the greeting card racks I maintain look like a 3 year old goes through and mauls them every week. I'm sick of customers. I'm sick of managers. I'm just sick of it all.

I'm sick of some of the people in my life. There is someone I care about a lot and want them as part of my life - but many times they act like they think they're superior to me and if I'd only say things they way THEY THINK I should say them....life would be easier. Well guess what? 

I've decided I deserve some respect from them. I've decided to set some boundaries. While this is not polite - I've started walking away from them when they treat me like that - or just closing down (in a way that they can't help but notice - I'll even turn my back on them). 

I've decided I'm just not going to take it anymore. I'm 48 years old for crying out loud....I don't need someone lecturing me on how I should say things. If they don't like it - tough cookies. I don't always like how they say things - but do I try to change them? Nope. Its not my place to change them.

And its not going to be their place to change me anymore. I'm not going to let it be their place. I've had ENOUGH.

Anyway - I guess what I've been doing lately is to look at my life and ask myself what I want to change - and what changes I'm willing to make by myself. I can only be responsible for me - not for others.

Here are some things I've been coming up with:


I need a morning routine for the house. I asked myself what I'd be willing to commit myself to doing for about 15-30 minutes every morning. Officially - I'm starting on the 1st of January - but I've already been working on this a bit. The list isn't much...and it isn't hard. If it were to get done every day...I'd be happy and the house would be much better.
I need an evening routine for the house. Once again - 15-30 minutes at most. Last night I was exhausted and wanted to head to bed..but I'd PROMISED myself that I wanted to start loading the dishwasher every night and getting it running while we sleep. (Unloading it is one of the morning jobs). BTW - Art had been handling the dishes about 80% of the time - I just felt like it wasn't fair to make him do them - he works 40 hours per week plus helps water the rabbits (who are technically mine). Anyway - I got Robin to unload the dishwasher (it killed me to ask her - I hate to ask anyone for anything) - and then I loaded it right before heading to bed. Did all the dishes fit in? Nope. About 90% of them did though and that made me feel better. Oh - and Art even noticed this morning when he got up! :biggrin2:
I need a morning and evening routine for ME. Some things that are important to me are my quiet time in the Bible, journaling, having facials (which I so often put off), etc. So I'm working on that list....up until a couple of days ago - I'd had my quiet time for like 14 days in a row...I was pretty pleased and noticing changes in me. I want to get working on this. (A few years ago, I kept a "gratitude journal" and it was amazing to look back on it later - basically - every day I listed 5 things I was grateful for that day...).
I need to - in fact I MUST - get this house decluttered and organized. This is non-negotiable for this coming year. I can no longer live with it the way it is - it is driving me up the wall. I'm starting with the entry way. Some stuff got moved to the garage for later sorting (the garage will obviously be last) - but I'm going through my stuff that is there and trying to make it neat so when you walk in the door - you don't feel overwhelmed by "junk" right there. Following that - I plan to do the coat closet, the closet over the hamper in the hall (linen closet), the closet that has the heater/ac inside stuff in it - and then from there I'll move into the rest of the house. I already have several boxes I've bought to start this with....and I'm hoping to fill those boxes this week and drop them off at a place for charity. 
Art & I were discussing this yesterday at lunch and we decided it was time to take the couch to the dump and move the recliner to that area. We don't use the living room area at all much as far as entertaining goes....so we'll have the recliner there and buy another recliner maybe sometime this year (on sale) and put that in there. I mean - we never really watch tv (ok - so I watch Survivor). The tv sits in the fireplace (which we never use)....anyway....Art is gonna break the couch up somehow and over his next few dump runs - take it and drop it off. What a WONDERFUL feeling. 

I need to work on some personal goals for me....besides just the house. I want to feel "pretty" again. That means....getting my hair colored....getting it cut...organizing my clothes so I have clothes that make me feel pretty (that are clean and ready to put on). It means having my jewelry where I can find it (I love to wear long necklaces) and having my favorite perfume handy to put on. It is probably going to mean going for walks to help me lose weight.... I keep thinking that just because I'm 48 - doesn't mean I have to LOOK 48 or feel 48.
In the long run - I think this time of introspection has been really good for me. I've been taking personality tests (several) to see if they are in line with each other (they usually are)....and to think through what I want. For those who know Myers-Briggs, I'm an INFP. For those who know DISC - I'm either an Advisor or Advocate (I seem to switch between the two depending upon when I take the test....but they're both very closely related). 

Now though - I think I need to get outside of my head....and get to work on changing in my life the things I want to change. 

I started that yesterday by the way....I went to the local library and got a library card. I brought home books on dealing with the home and housework, time management, A.D.D. (which I've been told I am borderline for), and more. After reading Karl Rove's article on how many books he and President Bush read per year (they have had a bit of a competition going since 2005)....I've realized I really need to - and want to - read more - and not just of this forum either. I have interests that I love to read about....and dreams that I want to fulfill if I can build the necessary time-management and organizational skills. 

So I've been like a little kid on Christmas day reading through these books...and to think - they were FREE for me to borrow (versus sinking lots of money into them).

Anyway - that's me. That's where I'm at...what I'm going through. I so want to share more - about my thoughts about finding a job - some of the openings, etc. - but I figure I have probably bored y'all enough for several days worth of reading..

:shock:​


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

BUNNY UPDATE FIRST

[align=left]_*MISS BEA*_ - I'm locking her up in a cage at night when I feed the office and at first she was really upset. Then last night she realized, "hey - I don't have to share my food with anyone...!" and she was pretty pleased. In the morning - I take her in a piece of banana and unlock her door - and she's adjusting fairly well. I need to get her humidifier moved into the office this week and I think she's going to do fine. 


*MINNIE* - Minnie has adopted very well to the other bunnies - she's enough of a witch that she will make her own way. She still loves to run run run all over the place - normally in elongated circles due to her head tilt. She hates to be picked up and held - but if I sit on the floor and pet her - she loves pets.


_*DARLA/MOUSE*_ - Oh folks - I'm having a hard time here. Both Art & Robin feel I should take Darla back to the feed store so she can have a real home and family. In many ways I agree - in some ways - its going to be really really tough for me to do so. I may take her back for one week - and if she's there after the week -then she's ours. I don't know. But I will be going to pick up food on Friday and I need to decide by then. I really did take her with the intent of only fostering her. But here is a cute story about her....I've been hearing scuffling sometimes during the night - on the tarp. I was afraid Barry was rolling in his pen - but it would be short scuffling and then stop for an hour or so. As it turns out - Miss Darla has learned how to jump OUT of her pen and does so. The scuffling is Gloria chasing her back to her pen where she jumps in. Gloria than sits outside her pen (chinning it) for an hour or so....and either Gloria falls asleep or hops away and apparently Miss Darla gets out again. Unfortunately - Darla once landed in Barry's pen and used him to hop back into her pen. A couple of other times she's landed on Liberty's cover or on Wedge's cover. I could put a cover on her pen...but its so much fun to see her jump in and out now that I've seen it. 


*LIBERTY-* I haven't really talked about Liberty. She's about 3 years old and the only term for her I had until about 3 weeks ago was *itch. I'm sure you can fill in the first letter. I was afraid of her - talk about cage aggressive and MEAN. I hated putting her food in her cage cause she'd often charge at me. 

Have I ever mentioned though that WRY NECK has a way of "leveling" the playing field - that bunnies will oftentimes change? Well - for some unknown reason - Liberty has come down with wry neck...and she has a pretty bad case - although she is not rolling uncontrollably. Still yet - she is laying on her side a lot...and I'm worried about her.


Yesterday I was afraid I was going to lose her - I spent a LARGE portion of the day cuddling her and talking to her and offering her water and stuff and this morning I brought her into bed for cuddles.

The thing is - she's now a true cuddlebun. When she hears my voice - she tries to look around for me. She leans into me for snuggles and will kiss my hands for 5 minutes or longer at a time.

Its killing me to see her like this. Minnie was "the doe from hell" or "the doe from Hades" and Liberty was right behind her in the meanness factor. Now - she's a sweetheart.

Won't y'all be praying for her to get well? Or sending her healing thoughts and wishes? 

She's starting to try and learn to sit up again....but she's not well enough to do that much. I wish we knew what caused her to get wry neck - there were never any ear mites or anything that looked like an infection. I'd take her to the vet 70 miles away - but his first answer for ANYTHING is liquid baytril via. shots...and I've done that. Now she's on Pen G and Bonine and stuff just like Wedge....(who I'll update on next)...I'm hoping that with time - she can become like Minnie who has full use of her body - just has a permament head tilt.


*WEDGE* - This little guy is a stinker. A major stinker. First of all - he currently shares his pen with Harry (aka "Studmuffin" my first buck for breeding - and Harriet's father) and with Quincy - a harlequin buck who got a major abcess and I wanted to keep somewhere that I could monitor him better. Harry was depressed after having some ear mites and so I let him live with Wedge who wasn't doing as well at the time.


Well...Wedge now wants to breed....a lot. You'll hear him start to talk (its hard to describe) and the next thing you hear is him mounting Harry - and then Quincy). Of course - when I pick up Wedge to talk to him - he flops himself over and looks so pathetic and pitiful as if to say, "Mount someone? me? I can't even stand up...". 

Did you remember that Wedge has wry neck? Yep.....he "suffers" from wry neck -but honestly - you wouldn't know it much.

Harry and Quincy are moving back to the rabbitry this week and I guess I'll have to get Wedge a stuffed animal. I'd move Wedge back to the rabbitry but whenever he's put in a cage - he relapses within 10 days. Sometimes I wonder if his wry neck is partly psychologocial at this point...as in "how can I get mama to let me live with her and snuggle with her?"

*We lost Captain this week*....and that hurt. I'd never really mentioned him here - but he was about 2 1/2 years old and he'd had respiratory problems on and off throughout his whole life. He'd had a friend that lived in the next cage over when he was young and they both made loud noises - Captain with his breathing and the other guy when he ate. So I named them "Captain" and "Crunch" like the cereal. Crunch got rehomed months ago...I kept Captain as I felt like he was never fully healthy. It was hard for me when we lost him - I'd fed him just a night or two earlier (Robin usually feeds that area) and I'd been talking to him about what a good boy he was and how he often loved to come to the front of the cage to see us.

_*Since this is sorta related to the bunnies....*_both Sasha and Millie are finally becoming better around the bunnies. They once had a chance to go after Puckina and when Art said "no" once (so he could get her - she'd gotten out of the play area)...they stopped. Of course - they didn't stop on their own - but they did show restraint. Sasha is still showing excitement when we have a bunny in the kitchen on the floor or in the living room - but she sits back and watches and knows she'll get her rear end beat if she tries anything. They both still have the need to "seek and destroy" things by chewing on them....but they are settling down. Now if they'll just stay out from under Art's feet - things will go so much better.

*THE CALIFORNIANS - BOYS AND GIRLS - *Dallas and Austin are both so cute. I miss being in the office with them because they love to periscope to see what is happening and if they can beg for food, etc. I wish I could bond the two boys together and let them share one bigger cage....not sure how that would work. The girls are doing well - as is their mama, Gracie. All four girls get along well and I may try again to add Jenny into the mix if she'll not try so hard to be dominant. I don't know. But the girls are doing really well living in their big pen....its so much fun sometimes to see the different positions they can get into - there are almost always at least two snuggled together - if not three or all four.

[align=center]*
Personal update on Peg

*[align=left]I'm doing pretty good - excited about the future. I've been enjoying reading the library books along with ones I've bought - and I'm working at planning out goals for what I want to do with my life this year. 

One thing that really was eluding me was how to get exercise. I am not a big fan of walking - particularly in our summer heat. Aerobics is SO out of there for me now...maybe later. Anyway - today Robin and I were in Walmart and we came across some Dvds that I think just MIGHT work for me. One is "Dirty Dancing Official Dance Workout" and the other one is about "Dancing with the Stars" and looks interesting also. Robin and I looked at them a bit after bringing them home - and I think we're going to try and work on them 3 times per week to get some exercise.

I may also go back to Sparkpeople.com to monitor my eating (and if I'm drinking my water) and also to help myself set goals and keep up with them.

Anyway - that is it for now - I'll probably write more later - but my computer has been strange lately and shutting down sometimes without warning and I want to get this posted...

Oh - before I forget - thanks to knowing I can share with y'all - I've been taking my blood pressure pills almost every day (I forgot to take them to Eric's) - and I'm feeling much better.

Now - wanna help me remember to start taking St. John's Wort? Robin talked me into getting it today at Walmart.....she has some somewhere and said it was "almost" as helpful as her Lexapro when she was out of her pills....so she recommends I go on it. YUCK. 

But hey - its worth a try...
[/align][/align]

[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update! 

Sorry to hear about Captain, he knew he was loved though. 

It was nice to hear about the buns, you have some real characters in you group, especially Darla. Thats a cute story. I also loveWedges "who me?". Non rabbit people don't understand their unique personalities that makes buns great pets.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 1, 2009)

[align=center]HAPPY NEW YEAR

[align=left]Wow - its already 2009 - does anyone else remember right before 2000 how many people thought things would all go wrong because of the computers and how they weren't set up to read 4 digit years instead of 2 digit years? I remember how people stored away food and all that stuff and all the various scenarios that were talked about on the news.

For some reason - I was thinking about that last night - how its now 8 years later - and we're still here and computers are an even bigger part of our lives now than they were before.

Anyway....first some updates on me....

Ooops - just remembered I had to take my blood pressure pill.....  

Ok - I'm back. Let's see - first of all - I had a great night last night. Art & Eric & I played in LoTRO until about 10 pm when Art dropped out and 11 pm when Eric and I both were like, "I'm too tired to play". I wound up staying up till around 1 am because the neighbors were shooting off firecrackers and I knew the bunnies and dogs were scared. Of course - it helped that I had downloaded some software for a 30 day trial and was playing around with it. I'm really liking what I'm seeing so far and I may order it at the end of the 30 days.

Now for those who are wondering what the software was....it is Franklin Covey's "Plan Plus for Windows". For anyone who has read Covey's books - or uses the planners - you might know how he has you write down a mission statement and values and then you try to make sure that the things you do work towards the values you say you have. For instance - if I say that I value my marriage - but I never speak to my husband or spend time with him - do I truly value the relationship? Basically - if I value the relationship - I will make time for it - sometimes by planning ahead so that we do have time together. 

What is really cool is that as you set up your values - you can then tie in goals with those values and so as you set up your tasks/appointments you can see if they're in line with what you say is important....and at the end of the week you can what % of what you're doing is actually meeting what you say you want to do. 

Its hard to explain - but when I used Covey's software years ago - it made a major impact on my life. Then my computer crashed - couldn't find the cd from a move when it got packed...and all of life went downhill. 

So today I'm sort of looking at different areas of my life and working on a "mission statement" for that area - what do I want to accomplish? Why do I want to accomplish it? 

Have I mentioned I'm the type of person who is very introspective and ENJOYS doing stuff like that? 

:biggrin2:

Oh - for those who are wondering if I've done any of the dancing dvds yet to get some exercise...the answer is....NO. I'm not going to do it the first few times until Art is out of the house - its ok if Robin laughs at me - but I'm not gonna let Art see me and laugh at me. That would be too devastating.

[align=center]About the bunnies...

[align=left]The bunnies are doing good. I've seen Zeus snuggling with Leona more than usual - but Tibba still manages to break them up sometimes. Splash is doing good - she loves to live up high on a pile of stuff. I swear that girl thinks she's part mountain goat. 

Miss Bea is doing ok...she's still not happy being in the office. I know it will take her some time to adjust. Robin locked her up last night and when Miss Bea saw Robin put some cheerios in on top of her food - she decided to not thump at Robin "this time"......I'm about to go let her out after she has some banana. 

Minnie seems to have put the other girls in their place - she's not afraid of them at all and when I looked at them last night - they were all just sitting around. I joked with Robin that Minnie was going to wait for Audrey and Miss Bea to take each other out - and then she'd become top bunny. It sure would be funny if that is what happened.

Gloria and Juni and Butterscotch are moving out of my bedroom today. Quincy already got moved out from Wedge's pen last night and Harry is moving out today. Poor Wedge - I need to get him a stuffy. He's so....eager to breed. I'm going to make sure Harry gets moved next to a girl's cage as he likes it when he's next to the girls. I still swear he sends out some time of phermones/hormones/scent that draws the girls to him. 

I've made the tough decision to take Darla back to the feed store - for sure. I do care about her a lot - but when I took her - it was with the idea that I was only going to be socializing her so she could go to another family. Sure - I'd love to keep her - but she would get so much more one-on-one attention in a family if she was the only rabbit or one of just a few rabbits. I'll have a talk with Justin and Heather (his wife) and Gabby - about what to look for in a person to adopt her. Gabby is so good about working with people and working with the bunnies - she truly cares about them. 

Well - I guess that is it for now. I have so much I want to get done today.....I may write more later though.


[/align][align=left]
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

A short story about Miss Bea....last night I went to feed in the office and she was out and about and Minnie ran into Miss Bea's cage to eat her food. So I put an extra scoop up on my desk for when I locked Miss Bea up. 

Later on I went in the room and Miss Bea was sitting IN her cage - ready for me to lock her in for the night. I gave her what we call her "lolly" - it is a small dose of antihistimine to help her with her allergies. She drank it up - let me put the extra food in her cage and waited for me to shut the door. She didn't thump me off at all.,

I'm about to go in there w/ a piece of banana and let her out for the day. I think she is starting to like the idea that she has a cage at night and freedom during the day.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2009)

Peg are you going to do a new blog for the new year? I noticed it takes longer to load my old one so I started a new one.:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Your bunnies are extremely cute! :biggrin2:


----------

